#ubports 2017-09-04
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #310: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/310/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #956: SUCCESS in 1 min 43 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/956/
<tgBot> <blendergeek0> The pure floss version of telegram on F-Droid does not rely on Google servers. Could we do something like that?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @blendergeek0, It also uses more battery. I think it always keeps a websocket open.
<tgBot> <blendergeek0> Well, its better than nothing. If anything we should change UBports to let telegram work in whatever way we can make it work.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It'll always work, albeit without notifications
<tgBot> <blendergeek0> @UniversalSuperBox, Thats good to know and maybe we can set up notifications like in the FLOSS android version later or something. I don't know.
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @UniversalSuperBox is this guide still legit? I am getting some errors... … https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/Porting-devices/6f9e2f2
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> Get https://github.com/ubports/android …   % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current …                                  Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed …   0     0    0     0    0     0      0      0 —:--:— —:--:— —:--:—     0 … curl: (22) The requested URL returned error: 404 Not Found … Server does not provide clone.bundle; ignoring. … fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/
<tgBot> Couldn't find remote ref refs/heads/ubp-5.1.1 … fatal: cannot obtain manifest https://github.com/ubports/android
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @kz6fittycent, Remove the trailing .1
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> 5.1 not 5.1.1
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> ah okay, I copied and pasted...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't know how I got that wrong
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @UniversalSuperBox okay, I might be misunderstanding the guide, but once I've done repo init and moved on to . build/envsetup.sh I get the error that the directory doesn't exist. I have tried it from home, from ~/phablet and from ~/bin and I get the same error.  … Did I need to run the phablet-dev-tool PRIOR to the ubports instructions?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wait... You already finished syncing?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also, I'd recommend you use the Halium guide rather than ours
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> dude it didn't sync...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/index.html
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> I'll got to Halium's guide
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh... If it didn't sync then you would indeed have no files
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> lol
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> tis true
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> .repo was there, but that was it!
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> The only problem I have with halium's docs is that there is a disconnect (for me) for porting to UTouch...like it's impossible for someone like me to make that "leap" and assume tons of steps when I have no idea which one's to make; does that make sense?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, I have a phone on my desk for the purpose of making that better
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I wrote the docs in the wiki, not the Halium ones. :P
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> so, syncing failed with halium too. UGH!
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> never mind! missed a command...
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> THAT one was on me!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'd love to stay and try to help more tonight... But I'm about to drop my phone on my face and fall asleep. Night!
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> No worries. Night night
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #115: SUCCESS in 8.4 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/115/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #957: SUCCESS in 0.46 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/957/
<tgBot> savetier was added by: savetier
<tgBot> <Jakob> Welcome Andre!
<tgBot> <bastos777> I think I am on RC channel but did not get ota2. Is this OK?
<tgBot> <Flohack> No idea if it really happened during last day or we some difficulties, I have no info until now ;)
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #328: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/328/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #958: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/958/
<tgBot> sonu was added by: sonu
<tgBot> <sonu> Hi, I am interested in working on OS Development.
<tgBot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> @sonu, \o/
<tgBot> <Flohack> @sonu, Good whats your experience so far?
<tgBot> <sonu> I am a newbie, I have written a simple bootloader for PI and a simple driver which will display some characters in the screen. Professionally I work as a software developer.
<tgBot> <Flohack> Ok which profession? ;)
<tgBot> <sonu> Software Developer,  … https://www.linkedin.com/in/vivek-tripathi-9aa25748
<tgBot> <Flohack> Oh nice
<tgBot> <Flohack> You got banking experience ;)
<tgBot> <sonu> Yes but that's not where my interest lies.
<tgBot> <sonu> Banking is where I got placed after college.
<tgBot> <sonu> But I have always been interested in OS and low level programming.
<tgBot> <Flohack> cool
<tgBot> <Flohack> what phone do you own
<tgBot> <sonu> Nexus 6p
<tgBot> <Flohack> Uh ok
<tgBot> <Flohack> That is no device where we got an active port for. Probably would be best you have a phone where Ubuntu Touch works already. This will make it easier for you to test
<tgBot> <Sconio> hi
<tgBot> <sonu> Okay
<tgBot> <Sconio> what are the tools needed to develop and test applications on ubports 15.04
<tgBot> <Sconio> I tested unit but I have too much bug
<tgBot> <Sconio> *yunit
<tgBot> <sonu> Is there a plan to work on a port for nexus 6p
<tgBot> <Flohack> Hmm Canonicals SDK is working only partially, and we got nothing better than this or a simple text editor. I currently use even Eclipse for debugging ;)
<tgBot> <Sconio> ok tk
<tgBot> <DanChapman> QtCreator from upstream (not the ubuntu-sdk-ide) works well for testing and debugging on desktop. Just setup a kit to use the system libraries. You can also add custom commands if you want it to output a click. I haven't figured out a way to install and run an app on the phone yet so that's still a manual process.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> But clickable kinda solves that anyway
<tgBot> <Sconio> yes maybe but how?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> but how what?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @sonu, With enough test devices and time, anything is possible. … But at the moment, no
<tgBot> <prpleXist> Hi Guys BQ E5 hd no longer chrging is anyone else having the same problem?
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @prpleXist, I had that once, log time ago. … I think I  just let it run out of batery and charge it after some hours
<tgBot> <prpleXist> ta
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> I need an Ubuntu phone , is it the best way to buy from our community
<tgBot> <DanChapman> I also recall something similar on the ubuntu-phone mailing list where they were advised to let it completely drain and then do a full charge.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @hwpplayer1, Hmm we dont sell phones ;)
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @hwpplayer1, ebay is your friend 😊
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> Community is a better source for me
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> Anyone uses Ubuntu sDK
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @hwpplayer1, Yes, with some pain and confusion but happily
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> How it goes ? What are the issues ?
<tgBot> <cibersheep> That I have no idea what I'm doing :D … Sometimes I don't know how to configure correctly the projects to run on desktop or on the device
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> Who is responsible for sDK
<tgBot> <cibersheep> You have some info here: https://mimecar.gitbooks.io/ubuntu-touch-programming-course/content/
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> I heard that website
<tgBot> <cibersheep> I think that clickable is the future: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/236/guide-set-up-a-clickable-working-environment-inside-a-lxc-contiainer/2
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @hwpplayer1, No maintainers at the moment
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> @cibersheep, Yes then ?
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> What should i do next ?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @hwpplayer1, Find out whats broken, find all the sources for it and start fixing it ;)
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #103: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/103/
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @Flohack, And believe we will love you
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #959: SUCCESS in 50 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/959/
<tgBot> <cibersheep> A good place to start: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-ide
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> I will talk with Canonical
<tgBot> <Flohack> @hwpplayer1, I dont know if this will be successful tbh ;)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, I think it would. Gracefully offloading projects is part of the Code of Conduct
<tgBot> <Flohack> Lets see...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> When all else fails, Popey is in this group. :P
<tgBot> <fmolinero> How many of you will go to Ubuntu Paris?
<tgBot> <popeydc> o/
<tgBot> <popeydc> @UniversalSuperBox, sup?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @popeydc, Nothing yet, I don't think. Maybe some SDK questions from Mert later.
<tgBot> <popeydc> k
<tgBot> <Flohack> @popeydc, If you have the power you could  give me a lead to the former BQ and Telegram persons who were involved in the cooperation with Canonical, this would be helpful 😆
<tgBot> <popeydc> Hm.
<tgBot> <harishsays> https://betanews.com/2017/09/03/android-oreo-linux-kernel/
<tgBot> <Flohack> @popeydc, I am trying to push all buttons I can. Ah Meizu also would be nice ,)
<tgBot> <popeydc> I don't know who those people are, and the people on our side have all left the company.
<tgBot> <Flohack> Actually Tiago is trying to get hold of BQ
<tgBot> <Flohack> Well yes, thats clear, but some people of the upper management still must know this, needs to be documented somewhere. If necessary ask Mark ;)
<tgBot> <popeydc> Not sure if we ever had a good contact for Telegram
<tgBot> <popeydc> @Flohack, hah, that's quite an assumption
<tgBot> <Flohack> I am a believer :)
<tgBot> <popeydc> I'm told Michael Zanetti explained this to you previously?
<tgBot> <popeydc> It seems @izhukov orginally added push for Ubuntu. So he's probably the best place to start.
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> For what ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @hwpplayer1, Telegram
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> Okay
<tgBot> <popeydc> I don't have a contact for bq, what's the goal?
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> @UniversalSuperBox, I will call Canonical again i couldn't reach to the person 2468
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Call?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Good old telephone ;)
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> Yes i did but i couldnt reach is there another way ?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @popeydc, The goal is to get all device trees etc what we need to have easier life with those devices
<tgBot> <Lorxu> <Insert joke about Canonical being unreachable because of bugs in their old UT images here>
<tgBot> <Flohack> @popeydc, If he did I forgot ;)
<tgBot> <popeydc> @hwpplayer1, Who do you think person 2468 is?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @popeydc, And he responded instantly 😎
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> @popeydc, The switchboard staff member transferred there to me
<tgBot> <popeydc> who are you wanting to speak to?
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> I said i want to talk about the maintanence of Ubuntu Software Development Kit
<tgBot> <popeydc> Ok.
<tgBot> <popeydc> I may be able to help here.
<tgBot> <popeydc> But everyone who worked on that (pretty much) has left the company
<tgBot> <popeydc> (do you see this pattern? )
<tgBot> <popeydc> none of the sdk team worked in London
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> It's not a good one.
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> As in a bummer
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> I wrote a private message to you @popeydc
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> Anyone feel like giving me a hand, because I'm a noob, in porting itch to the nexus grouper? … Don't laugh, I'm new to this and its the only device I have to learn on.
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> Anyone feel like giving me a hand in porting uTouch to the Nexus 7 grouper? I'm a noob so your patience is required. … @UniversalSuperBox has been able to help me get started but I don't want to wear any one person out.
<tgBot> <popeydc> @hwpplayer1 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit is where the UI toolkit is
<tgBot> <popeydc> I don't kow if it's already been forked
<tgBot> <popeydc> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team shows what else there is
<tgBot> <popeydc> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+related-projects
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> Okay i will check it as soon as possible
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @popeydc, afaik yunit have forked it
<tgBot> <popeydc> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-ide for example
<tgBot> <popeydc> ok
<tgBot> <popeydc> if they've forked it and are working on it, you're better off talking to yunit than trying to phone random numbers in the canonical office :)
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> It was funny
<tgBot> <Flohack> @popeydc, BTW I think yunit has not much benefits of maintaining this for phones, so we should put this on better grounds. The core UBports team has no capacities atm, but we would love to see an independent bunch of people work on that
<tgBot> <Flohack> @hwpplayer1, 🤣
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> I should write an article
<tgBot> <popeydc> Ok. While I'm here, anything else I can help with?
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> When we can make a hangouts meeting all together
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> Not just this group all Ubuntu guys and who forked it
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> I filled a partnership form hope they will call me or send e-mail
<tgBot> <Flohack> @blendergeek0, I got "oral" confirmation by Telegram that they can help us with the push thingie ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> thx @popeydc this lead is worth gold ;)
<tgBot> <Sconio> nice !
<tgBot> <Flohack> I got now this: https://core.telegram.org/tdlib
<tgBot> <Flohack> We need more Russians 😆
<tgBot> <popeydc> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/6xzERjTs/file_363.webp
<tgBot> <bastos777> @Flohack, @vanyasem is Russian AFAIK...
<tgBot> <Stefan Kalb> @fmolinero, o/
<tgBot> <gdane> @Flohack, I am Russian
<tgBot> <dendybus> OMG... I'm Russian too
<tgBot> <gdane> and fan of opensource
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @bastos777, Угу, я русский
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Flohack, do you need a translation?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Well not a full translation, but an idea what you think
<tgBot> <Flohack> The thingie should replace our bottom lib to make things easier
<tgBot> <Flohack> We dont need the Java bindings, only the C++ part
<Maccraft123> Hello
<tgBot> <Flohack> My McKraft
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #116: SUCCESS in 1 hr 31 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/116/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #960: SUCCESS in 7 min 36 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/960/
<tgBot> <icethecold> @wayneoutthere, I guess fill me in on where we want to go. Sorry for replying to like a week old message, I need to frequent this a bit more.
<tgBot> <icethecold> I'd really like to try to separate the os, android container, and ui. But I've been struggling to get past the current build system which uses the cyanogenmod(lineageos) build, which takes up atrocious amount of space and is quite convoluted.
<tgBot> <icethecold> I was told @Flohack might be able to help with this a bit
<tgBot> <Flohack> @icethecold, Im not an expert on building
<tgBot> <Flohack> There are far better ppl. And go to the Halium chat ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> there the real porting takes place
<tgBot> <icethecold> Ah OK cool. Link for halium chat? Or just google? Halium is libhybris yeah?
<tgBot> <Flohack> telegram group
<tgBot> <Flohack> No Halium is not libhybris otherwise it would be called libhybris and not halium ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> https://halium.org/
<tgBot> <GranPC> halium includes libhybris and sorta wraps around it at a higher level
<tgBot> <GranPC> they're closely related and it's probs the best telegram group to discuss hybris issues
<tgBot> <icethecold> Ah it just uses libhybris, got it. Thanks 😊
<tgBot> <GranPC> (unless there's a hybrid group..)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @icethecold, https://t.me/halium
<tgBot> <Flohack> @GranPC, Thats too far from what we need. We dont want to be upstream, just want to use libhybris. But if we got THAT way we will never finish a port ^^
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #259: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/259/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #961: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/961/
<tgBot> <icethecold> Is halium a fork off of ubports specifically for an effort to separate OS from UI? If so, is there a parallel effort to make Ubuntu touch run on any Linux distro?
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> I hate it when I'm a Johnny come lately to a show...I feel like I'm playing catchup in porting UTouch to an old device that was actually used at one point by Canonical for testing...
<tgBot> <icethecold> What device are you using?
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> Grouper
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> Nexus 7 (2012)
<tgBot> <icethecold> Yeah, I think you are right. I believe n7 was one of the most supported devices in it's time.
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> I know it had some issues THEN and that's why it was dropped in lieu of phones and the n7 2013 (flo) but it's frustrating when all the pieces WOULD be there and I COULD do this if it weren't for my learning curve....
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> and TIMING
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> However, I figure that if I can get this old device running, then I can get a newer device running at some point, too. Given the time and patience.
<tgBot> <icethecold> The nexus 5 seems like a solid device, I picked one up for ~$100 USD at a second hand shop. I figured it wasn't worth the time on my older hardware with weak dev communities
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> Well, my money's tied up in raising a family so this hobby has to stay on the low-buck side for now. I own the 5x and once I'm ready to replace it, I'd really like to give that a shot.  … The plasma-mobile guys have it running "solid" according to their site.  … They're using Halium as a base, too. So, I am hoping that the port for UTouch won't be "as difficult" now that they've done some of the work. Though, I'm learning that mentality isn't
<tgBot> accurate way of thinking of this process!
<tgBot> <icethecold> Nice
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @UniversalSuperBox <when you get this message> I have an idea. Is there a way to update the manifests in the OLD phablet tools from Canonical to pull from the Lineage/Halium repos instead of the defaults? If so, do you know which manifest I "should" be looking at?
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/GvWTTJpw/file_364.mp4
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> Well, I just learned how to do a direct check out. I added the Lineage 14 repo. I am not sure that was the right thing to do, but here we go!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @kz6fittycent, Our goal is generally to go more upstream rather than fork harder. phablet-tools might have been nice, but I've never used them other than to get ubuntu-device-flash.
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @UniversalSuperBox, I am such a dullard when it comes to trying to figure out new stuff! If/when this method fails to get the Grouper to flash, I'll start on Halium. My problem is that I have NO idea how to bridge the code gap to then take that source and port over to UTouch. That's the problem with being old and having a learning curve the size of Everest...
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> It's like my old friend said when training for boxing, "You gotta start somewhere..."
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Honestly, I don't think putting the manifests into phablet-tools would help much. It saves a step, but a small one in the scheme of things.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Where are you hung up right now?
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> I am syncing with the Lineage Git repo in hopes that I can get what I need out of that (updated firmwares, kernels, etc)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm... Normally we'd start with the Halium bones and add in the parts of Lineage.
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AndroidDevel
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> mmmmmmmmmmm... the Ubuntu wiki pages won't help much
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @UniversalSuperBox, Yes, and I DID make that attempt but I have NO idea what to do afterward. I can't find anything that REALLY spells it out for a newb...like "This is a keyboard, this is a mouse. They don't fit in your pocket but work well in your house..."
<tgBot> <icethecold> I'm currently still reading up on halium...but is there a "getting started with halium" somewhere?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @icethecold, I can't give you anything except... Soon(tm)?
<tgBot> <icethecold> Ha! I can appreciate that.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I mean, I want to write all that. But I also have a Java and .NET (blech) class and a coupla jobs
<tgBot> <icethecold> There are other projects using hali right now for building?
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @icethecold, Here's what I've found. If you're JUST getting started there's SO much that's assumed in the world of development. Much of that assumption is based (perhaps) that you have a degree in CS or something.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, in fact. There's a whole Halium group.
<tgBot> <icethecold> Joined that😁
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> ...and I'm NOT going back to college!
<tgBot> <icethecold> Yeah, I've done kernel dev on Linux and freebsd in the past. Also have a BS degree in CS 😉
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @icethecold, So, we've got Plasma Mobile, Nemo Mobile, LuneOS, AsteroidOS, and some others.
<tgBot> <icethecold> I just can't stand all the wrappers that were created around android dev
<tgBot> <icethecold> @UniversalSuperBox, Cool, I'll check those out to see what I can grok. Thanks!
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @icethecold, It'd be nice if we could follow the Solus track, start completely from scratch with JUST the kernel and build from there. Fresh and new/pure.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But then we'd lose Android hardware compatibility
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I mean, we'd all love a world where Halium isn't needed. But our world is one where Android Inc. created Bionic.
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @UniversalSuperBox, Right. I remember reading some of the problems you guys were addressing in here. The problem being that the hardware within a phone is nothing like that of a PC.
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @UniversalSuperBox, I totally understand. I was stating the idea; just dreaming really.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @kz6fittycent, That's part of it, but it's moreso due to Bionic vs GCC
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> ARM isn't too hard if the drivers are in the kernel tree... and use gcc
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @UniversalSuperBox, but they don't do they...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But as it is, we lost on both counts
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Zg71yulx/file_365.mp4
<tgBot> <Flohack> @icethecold, Read this: https://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/index.html
<tgBot> <icethecold> I think the problem is that the kernel and initramfs stuff is easy for a lot of people to get up to speed on, the android kernel and libhybris is new, so if there was a tutorial of getting going starting with a kernel and initramfs, more devs would understand.... Right now everything is wrapped up to make things "easy"
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> He's already gotten there. ;)
<tgBot> <icethecold> So many things to read tonight 👍
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, This should be enough for the first week or 2 ^^
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> so many things to read the rest of my friggin life!
<tgBot> <Flohack> @kz6fittycent, Well actually the drivers are in the kernel tree, at least most parts, but not the user space blobs that control them and interface to bionic ;) - they are 99% closed source, and we can only talk with them through the bionic lib. Or, through libhybris and then the normal glibc stuff
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> That's not ideal...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> it's all kinda confusing when even those who have been here for a year don't have the whole story
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> yeah I totally understand and it's frustrating for everyone involved
<tgBot> <Flohack> good night from europe ;)
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> nighty-night!
<tgBot> <icethecold> Good night! Thanks for the help!
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> Yeah, thank you all for your help!
#ubports 2017-09-05
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #311: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/311/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #962: SUCCESS in 1 min 47 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/962/
<tgBot> <mariogrip> https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/uadblock.mariogrip
<tgBot> <mariogrip> made that if someone wants to try
<tgBot> <mariogrip> and adblocker for ubuntu touch
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Ads, shock sites, hijack sites, malware servers, click trackers, popup traps, trackers, etc
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Great! Must the app run in background?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> nope
<tgBot> <mariogrip> it used host file to block, so it's system wide
<tgBot> <harishsays> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/X7v0RUi5/file_366.webp
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> NICE
<tgBot> <Vijay> @mariogrip, 👏👏👏👏👏
<tgBot> <mymike00> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/8SxRPbrr/file_368.jpg
<tgBot> <mymike00> What have to do?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Have you tried to redownload the update via the about page in system settings?
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #117: SUCCESS in 1.6 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/117/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #963: SUCCESS in 0.46 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/963/
<tgBot> <mymike00> @nfsprodriver, Clicking the button “Riprova” to retry doesn't do anything...
<tgBot> <mymike00> A reboot of the phone solved it
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mymike00, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn2FB1P_Mn8
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> I love you all! Great ota!
<tgBot> enlil0 was added by: enlil0
<tgBot> <Callum Pearson> @kz6fittycent, I started a port for grouper, I got everything to build and install but ended up with a bootloop. I remember someone saying the grouper has an older kernel version than halium uses
<tgBot> <enlil0> hi everyone! FYI: putting myself on angler (N6P) port in the next days. If there's anyone else on my same path, let me know!
<tgBot> <neothethird> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/nt9PrU2t/file_369.webp
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> Can someone explain me ? I just made an upgrade of 11mb.. Now another is coming but of 400mb.. Are they 2?
<tgBot> <neothethird> On what channel? Rc?
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #329: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/329/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #964: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/964/
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> I was in rc .. I made the first upgrade of 11mb.. Many things changed.. After i went to see the new pluging for changing channels and i don't know what is like buggy and tells me that i am on devel. I try to change to rc .. Nothing happens and now i am here with a new upgrade of 440mb.. Shall i do it? I don't want to go devel...
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @mariogrip, wohoo.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> seeing as the browser tends to crash on the fancy layer-plugin-pop-up-clickme-thepagefinishedloadingnowhaitigotmore-BS that cripple websites throughout the internet, will this help with that?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> hmm the password is in plain text
<tgBot> <Frank Fricke> @mariogrip, Does not work for me (Bq 4.5 and M10 FHD with OTA1) ...endless arrow circles
<tgBot> <Frank Fricke> (Photo, 800x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/VCyu55TU/file_371.jpg
<tgBot> <Frank Fricke> since 20min
<tgBot> <YougoChats> have you rebooted? it works on my fp2
<tgBot> <YougoChats> after a reboot
<AndreasLa> achso, das hatte ich vergessen..
<AndreasLa> sorry, false thread..
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> @neothethird, All right.. Now the second upgrade desappeared..but every time i go to channel setting i find the check on devel..
<tgBot> <YougoChats> Fwd from cibersheep: Ooouuuhhh adblock? I **was** missing that... I'll test it right away 💜
<tgBot> <YougoChats> :-P
<tgBot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/1rQ8Osw1/file_373.jpg
<tgBot> <YougoChats> This full screen pop up doesn't know about my adblocker yet
<tgBot> <YougoChats> Though the X could mean some content didn't get through?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> hmm same with adblock disabled
<tgBot> <Jaume> Are there some way to divert whatsapp's message to Telegram or another client?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Jaume, No. Simply said no ;)
<tgBot> <Stefan Kalb> @YougoChats, Already wrote a Bug Report for that. 😎
<tgBot> <Stefan Kalb> UAdblock: Just did a quick test. Seems to work quite well for my webapps and websites on browser so far. No ads displayed. 👏👍
<tgBot> <wagafo> @Stefan Kalb, Same here, some web pages that I had to wait for ads to load before I could start browsing it, now can be browsed immediately. Chapeau!
<tgBot> <Jaume> ok, no whatsapp
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @Jaume, You can try ifttt maybe that's what you are looking for.  … https://ifttt.com/applets/181059p-whatsapp
<tgBot> <Jaume> theres isn't whatsapp
<EvilRubberDuck82> hello
<bshah> Hello
<EvilRubberDuck82> I'm trying to figure out if there is a way to get a more recent non-demo mode version of ubuntu touch on my tablet
<EvilRubberDuck82> I'm using a samsung galaxy tab 2
<tgBot> <Flohack> @EvilRubberDuck82, Which tablet do you have
<EvilRubberDuck82> an old one
<EvilRubberDuck82> p5110
<tgBot> <Flohack> that does not sound good tbh, I dont think that someone ported the current version to it
<EvilRubberDuck82> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2288316
<EvilRubberDuck82> i followed this guys method
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: Our supproted devices can be found on https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: We don't support all of the devices that Canonical or community porters did.
<EvilRubberDuck82> I'm kind of a noob so i'm going to ask a noob question...  Is it possible for me to port the current version myself?
<tgBot> <majster> Hi guys, please don't get me wrong! It's been few months now since canonical dropped development on Ubuntu touch and ubuports took it over. Can someone point me where I can find what has been achieved by the team since then and what roadmap for upcoming months is? I've tested recent image on Nexus4 but apart from default apps, splash screen and shell background I didn't notice other changes/improvements? I guess there is a lot of important under the h
<tgBot> Thanks
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> Something like https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/milestones
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> ?
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> Marius, if i'm not wrong is also working in hallium which is esential to achieve our goals
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @j2g2rp, You are correct
<tgBot> <majster> @j2g2rp, Thanks Josu.
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> Fyi Szymon, today a new upgrade was released to release candidate chanel 😉
<tgBot> <majster> What is hallium in two words? And why it is critical to development?
<tgBot> <jja2000> @majster, Unified Platform
<tgBot> <jja2000> Or Unified HALs if you will
<tgBot> <majster> How can I check if I'm on release candidate channel? Or how to flash my device to it?
<tgBot> <majster> Ah ok
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #104: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/104/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #965: SUCCESS in 51 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/965/
<tgBot> <neothethird> @majster, system-image-cli -i
<tgBot> <neothethird> And to switch 'system-image-cli --switch 15.04/rc'
<tgBot> <majster> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/snrl3ZgA/file_375.jpg
<tgBot> <majster> Jan is it rc?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Yes, look at the date
<tgBot> <Flohack> its from todays night ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> Or day whatever 😆
<tgBot> <majster> Ok thanks @Flohack
<tgBot> <Flohack> Well no
<tgBot> <Flohack> its written devel
<tgBot> <Flohack> hmmm
<tgBot> <majster> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/gzqgmuis/file_377.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The switch command needs to be run from an adb shell.
<tgBot> <majster> (Sticker, 512x450) https://irc.ubports.com/1etwBJGn/file_378.webp
<tgBot> <majster> Thanks
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Confinement is fun!
<tgBot> <majster> (Photo, 662x162) https://irc.ubports.com/0jaPk1YF/file_380.jpg
<tgBot> <majster> same
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm. Try `ubports-touch/15.04/rc`
<tgBot> <majster> the same
<tgBot> <majster> where to check logs ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Darn thing.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> They're in `/var/log/system-image`
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Since you're on a computer, you can use ubuntu-device-flash or the UBports installer to install.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Just put in the different channel and you'll be off to the races
<tgBot> <majster> nexus4 is not supported in ubports installer
<tgBot> <majster> is it because this device is not supported at all ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, it looks like we haven't pushed anything to rc for mako. Was that moving to Experimental, guys?
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @Callum Pearson, Nice. I'd like to give it a shot too. Do you have a link too the image?
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @kz6fittycent, *to
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @UniversalSuperBox, @mariogrip @neothethird @Flohack
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> Hey guys
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> There is an emulator for ubports?
<tgBot> <devsigma_bot> Just the emulator, not with SDK
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, Sorry no status for that
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wow! Two great pieces of A/V content fresh for you! … https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/september-2-2017-ubports-community-update-69 … https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ubports-audiocast-special-episode-66
<tgBot> <olisax> awesome guys 😊
<tgBot> <Vijay> @UniversalSuperBox, Weldone DD! You were quick this time!
<tgBot> <enlil0> Hi all. Where can I find subgroups for this topic?
<tgBot> C M was added by: C M
<tgBot> <AlexanderPlaza> @UniversalSuperBox, I like these community updates. :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @AlexanderPlaza, Thanks! I like making them.
<tgBot> Matvey_nt was added by: Matvey_nt
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Matvey_nt, Welcome, Матвей!
<tgBot> <Matvey_nt> Hello!
<tgBot> <delijati> does anyone know how i can acces some files when developing "content hub" in qml from desktop  ?  aka ContentPeerPicker ?
<tgBot> <delijati> all i can see as sources is the browser app :/
<tgBot> <delijati> ahh figured it out `apt-get install gallery-app` then i can use it as a source ...
<tgBot> <sorcier777> HI, me again. Anyone knows if a power button of a Nexus 5 is easy to replace ? (Soldered a micro usb port one time)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @enlil0, No subgroups at this time ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> We only have befriended groups for Halium and magic device tool
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @Flohack, What did I miss here? :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @jsalatas, :) I mean I dont expect you to full yowrk for mobiles as this is in fact only part of yunits goal. And that if people want things fixed for mobile, they should support you either directly or via related subporjects
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @Flohack, Yeah! Sure! Is there any specific issue we need to fix or something?  … Sorry I'm asking because I didn't follow the discussion
<tgBot> <Flohack> @jsalatas, Sorry no dont remember what it was ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> I think it was about SDK for phones.
<tgBot> <Flohack> I dont think its your primary duty to keep the SDK alive
<tgBot> <Flohack> And we are also better off trying to get upstream QtCreator working for us I think
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @Flohack, I have in my plans to check it at some time :\ … Unfortunately I'm a little busy later :(
<tgBot> <jsalatas> Anyway.....
<tgBot> <Flohack> Yeah this is what I mean. We need you full throttle on unity8 ;)
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @Flohack, The good thing is that I'm almost done with the backporting to 16.04/5.9.1. There are just a couple of unstable uitests (for which I'll open issues in github). After that there is also the gcc7 thing in debian unstable and (maybe) in 17.10 :\
<tgBot> <Flohack> Yeah great!
<tgBot> <Flohack> If you need support also people here might be willing to help
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @Flohack, Actually I guess you could help with the failed ui tests in Yunit. I'm pretty sure it is just the tests that are failing. Hopefully I'll have these ready during the week.  … Regarding the gcc7, oxide-qt proved to be a pain in the ass and I'm not sure that it can be easiliy replaced with qtwebengine. :(
<tgBot> <Flohack> I would say for the browser we need to have a separate discussion. It is also clear that maybe the qtwebengine is not the best way to go in terms of compatibility and user agent compatibility. We got a lot of complaints fo rthe browser that is not able to open certain websites in mobile mode or even error-free.
<tgBot> <Flohack> For the ui tests we can reach out to our developers maybe
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But the newer Oxide seems to have made some things happy
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @UniversalSuperBox, My biggest problem is that I cannot figure out how to update it to a newer chromium version. It is not just a pull from upstream. You need to do a merge and fix any conflicts (see oxide related staff). Tried that once or twice but I misserably failed to compile it.  … The worst thing is that there is no documentation available and the code is really huge.  … Anyway......
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I believe we just recently upgraded. Have you checked out our repo?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> digs for link
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/oxide/tree/1.22
<tgBot> <ahayzen> @delijati, if you are looking for more there is an example https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+junk/hub-exporter and https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+junk/hub-importer  and the content-hub-testability package provides examples/auto importers that 'do nothing' https://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/content-hub-testability if you look through ken's branches you can see more examples that use newer versions of content-hub or do things like text e
<tgBot> <Flohack> yeah but thing is we stay on the same engine/browser. I think we could rethink if this is what we want
<tgBot> <ahayzen> @jsalatas, have you found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Oxide/GetTheCode and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Oxide/BuildInstructions ?   and this is what i did when i built it a while back http://www.ahayzen.com/docs/ubuntu/libraries/oxide/  or is it not building oxide that is the problem ?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Translators! We decided to open the file-manager for translation again since rework is still underway, and in the meantime we could improve it still. Be aware that some strings are never used in the actual app, so you might translate "too much". We will try to update the files asap
<tgBot> <delijati> @ahayzen yeah i got it working after installing the galler-app but ... but if i select the galler-app its not starting it :/
<tgBot> <delijati> @ahayzen also the browser app is not starting (any source i select is not starting)
<tgBot> <ahayzen> probably have a look at the app/unity/content-hub logs
<tgBot> <ahayzen> i wonder what state the trust session stuff was left in
<tgBot> <delijati> where are they located
<tgBot> <ahayzen> usually in ~/.cache/upstart/
<tgBot> <delijati> there is no folder upstart on my desktop i have 17.10 maybe thats why ...
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @ahayzen, Yeah I followed the instructions there. But there are issues we need to address: it synchronizes the code with a launchpad repo, clone of chromium and I guess this will not be maintained any more by canonical. And this is the point we (I) need to investigate as the launchpad's chromium repo doesn't seem to
<tgBot> <jsalatas> be an exact clone of upstream chromium
<tgBot> <ahayzen> @delijati, ah the log will be in systemd ... and hmm 17.10 that might not have u-a-l (ubuntu-app-launch) ?
<tgBot> <delijati> it does % ubuntu-app-launch … Usage: ubuntu-app-launch <app id> [uris]
<tgBot> <ahayzen> @delijati, they will be inside $ journalctl   or you can filter by a unit such as $ journalctl —user-unit ubuntu-app-launch-application-*.service
<tgBot> <delijati> brr systemd brr binary format for log what a great idea ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> Can I suggest to shift this discussion to app dev chat =)
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> App dev chat? Can someone add me there? ( to follow this discussion..)
<tgBot> <Flohack> No worries they did not shift now. But I am not sure all discussions should be done in this group ;)
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> Ok, but If the other group is active and accepting people... Would like to join :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> yeah sure I think its no problem
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> Thank ;)
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> s
<tgBot> <Flohack> @bhdouglass can add you ;)
<tgBot> <bhdouglass> @Flohack, add where?
<tgBot> <Flohack> to app dev group
<tgBot> <bhdouglass> I think I just did :D
<tgBot> <Flohack> good ^^
<tgBot> * DanChapman would like to join the party 😉
<tgBot> <Stefan Kalb> @UniversalSuperBox, Thanks @UniversalSuperBox for the summary
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Stefan Kalb, takes a bow
<tgBot> Kirill was added by: Kirill
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Kirill, Welcome Kirill
<tgBot> <Kirill> Hi all. I bad speak english but i want try ubuntu touch fo nexus 5😂
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Russian?
<tgBot> <Krakakanok> anyone have the bq e5?
<tgBot> <Krakakanok> i cant see the keyboard in the private tab of the browser
<tgBot> <Kirill> Yes
<tgBot> <Krakakanok> welcome Kirill
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Kirill, Ну, можешь в ЛС мне написать, у меня на 5 нексусе сейчас стоит. Завтра, как будет время, смогу помочь
<tgBot> <Kirill> Во блин а я тут мучаюсь с переводчиком)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> This supergroup is English only, you can get exclusive russian support directly from me ;)
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> @UniversalSuperBox, Hi thanks for the Update! However i think the Link in the Section "Calls for help>Developers who know [...]"> to Github is broken. It should be this one: https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/labels/help%20wanted
<tgBot> <bastos777> Wow! Ota2 in the rc channel. Kudos for you guys making this happen besides working hard on 16.04 😎
<tgBot> <bastos777> And there is a new released uMatriks version in the open store too. Great day! Thanks @LarreaMikel @nfsprodriver and @delijati 👏👏👏
<tgBot> <bastos777> My led on fp2 is doing sth in rc ota2.💪
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @sorcier777, I have similar problem with new Nexus 5 device, try to press volume button after the power one. It works for me. I think it is some software bug instead of hardware problem.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, Nice offer!  Everyone should offer this to their mother tongue folks...
<vanyasem[m]> It's not my first time doing so ;)
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> What software does you Ubports guys use for group video conferences?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Hangouts and Jitsi Meet
<vanyasem[m]> Riot (Matrix) is also an option, but it's not widely used
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @vanyasem, thanks
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, This is BIG news, btw, that I caught in middle of one of @mariogrip 'gushes' on the QA - that a successful converged Jitsi meet happened.  This is a kind of 'breakthrough moment' and deserves more attention but I recommend going Jitsi 100% if yo uhave to choose between that or another Giggle product
<vanyasem[m]> I only use Jitsi and Riot ;)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Giggle Inc and the Alphabet soup don't need more of us
<vanyasem[m]> I refuse to use Google products at all
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> let's seriously kick their (_!_) for 2017 and 2018
<vanyasem[m]> I even have my own "cloud-suite" server running to replace gsuite
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem[m], high five buddy
<vanyasem[m]> Screw "Giggle"
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> it's a long road and hard to do but I'm doing my best
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> bloody youtube!  we need to get the next youtube going... man that's a really hard one
<vanyasem[m]> Try LBRY (seems like an ICO scam though) and Bitchute
<vanyasem[m]> where can I find the source code of UBports telegram bot?
<tgBot> <arndot> installier etckeeper damit man änderungen sieht
<tgBot> <Flohack> @neothethird, sudo system-image-...
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, Plus with sudo
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> vanyasem: https://github.com/FruitieX/teleirc
<vanyasem[m]> Thank you!
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #260: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/260/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #966: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/966/
<tgBot> <delijati> is ubports ripping the docs of the unity docs akak qml ubuntu-toolkit- ... ?
<tgBot> <delijati> there are a lot of links which are not working https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/content-hub-guide
<tgBot> <delijati> it would be nice to preserve that before they remove it
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> You can find it here https://docs.ubuntu.com/phone/en/platform/guides/content-hub-guide
<tgBot> <delijati> yes but the api links are dead https://docs.ubuntu.com/phone/en/apps/qml/api
<tgBot> <delijati> so this need to be backuped
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @demokrit atomos, Not particularly! This way, we get all of the bugs on every ubports project with the tag.
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @delijati, You may have to scroll through the timeline a little bit to find all pages, but everything should be archived here: https://web.archive.org/web/20160617000151/http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/development/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, we need to regenerate the UITK docs
<tgBot> <bastos777> @neothethird regarding your hotspot observation. Works like charm even at roaming😎💪👌😀
<tgBot> <neothethird> @bastos777, good to hear :)
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> @Krakakanok, Swipe away the tap and then refocus..
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @delijati, some links are pointing to developer.ubuntu.com but should be pointing to docs.ubuntu.com
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> I think that the api links are here... https://docs.ubuntu.com/phone/en/platform/guides/content-hub-guide
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> don't know if you are looking for this.
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> @wayneoutthere, Mediagoblin
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> @Flohack I have a feature request for telegram: a dark theme
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @wayneoutthere, We have a few alternatives … Vidme, lbry, bitchute. … But it's just lack of viewers.
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @vanyasem[m], We have uMatrix on Ubuntu phone, it doesn't have call or video call support atm, but using that software isn't out of the question. … Jitsi and hangouts needs software that isn't usable or difficult to use via a phone … So jitsi works if you use the desktop version of the website but phone more finicky
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> But ubports needs to use hangouts for the q&a's atm.
<vanyasem[m]> Jitsi works in a web browser on OTA 2
<tgBot> <urielc> @DiogoConstantino, +1
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> I can not be root with sudo su ? Something changed?
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> Source question: Can you take some bits from say cm10.1 and import those things into lineage 14? I know you're gonna ask me for specifics, but think of this generally (I am a newb).  … I have two old tablets, one of which I am working to port UTouch to. The other, I'm trying to keep alive for business purposes (it does ONE thing: Square register).
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> I have a meeting soon, so if anyone answers and I don't respond, I WILL get back to you. and TIA!
#ubports 2017-09-06
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #312: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/312/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #967: SUCCESS in 1 min 52 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/967/
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Will new oxide land in OTA2 or are there some build issues?
<nfsprodriver[m]> One question: Have you already merged some parts of the filemanager PR7 to the device channels? Because every time I install a device update, a filemanager of an older state of the PR is installed. If yes, can you update this version to latest state?
<tgBot> <bastos777> @nfsprodriver, Yes. Have it in rc channel running fluently.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @nfsprodriver, it will land, but some issue with ppa space
<tgBot> <mariogrip> since oxide is 1.3GB and our ppa limit is 2GB
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> 1.3GB(!!!)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> 11gb uncompressed with .git :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> chromium is big
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/eI5W0Fwh/file_382.jpg New version of uAdblock is pushed
<tgBot> <Navdeep Singh> @mariogrip, 👍👌
<tgBot> <samitormanen> 👍
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #118: SUCCESS in 1 hr 30 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/118/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #968: SUCCESS in 7 min 47 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/968/
<tgBot> <prpleXist> Hi Guys can anyone UK -London- based help? my bq 5 hd is dead battery and telephone via chrager not recognised and not charging. I am trying to contact BQ via a call me back call option but they cannot manage to contact me . Does anybody knows if any high street mobile repair shops would be able to del with changin the battery and the charging port? Has anyone tried to access mobile repairs for their ubuntu phone? I am waiting for  UBports to make O
<tgBot> work and will buy new phone. Very frustrating using a android  phone. Thanks guys
<tgBot> <Flohack> @prpleXist, Hey, I think replacing the battery should not be an issue for a repair shop, there is nothing specific in hardware for the Ubuntu phones ;)
<tgBot> <prpleXist> thanks
<tgBot> <Flohack> @DiogoConstantino, Understood, there is a kind of theme manager in the code, but its deactivated. Or was it only background? Hmm. Anyway plz post a feature request to the github tracker
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> Hacking Ubuntu Touch, Part 6: Logfiles … https://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/05/15/hacking-ubuntu-touch-part-6-logfiles/
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> Just sharing a link for other noobs like myself wondering how to get starting with debugging, log files etc... 加油
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> (how to questions pop up here all the time ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @SwizzlaKalongie, WTF Android guys seem to have really fun:
<tgBot> <Flohack> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/8OXzy0CV/file_384.png
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @Flohack, Huh? What do you mean?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Douglas Adams said 42 is the meaning of life, the universe andeverything in his book the hitchhikers guide to the galaxy. Kinda cool to see that in a log output.
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> @UniversalSuperBox, Yeah but with the given link i get a 404
<tgBot> <Flohack> @SwizzlaKalongie, See the first 3 lines :)
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> Hi guys, I just read the last community update. If the Pro 5 gets Xenial, that means it will become a Prerelease Core Device?
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @Flohack, Haha yeah, Android guys live in their own world , having fun doing their own thing
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #330: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/330/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #969: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/969/
<tgBot> <Big ET> I have a question about the security of webapps. If I create a webapp, will the cookies be shared with the main browser app?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> No they are kept within the webapps confinement.
<tgBot> nodeserver was added by: nodeserver
<tgBot> <nodeserver> Hi
<tgBot> <nodeserver> Peeps
<tgBot> <nodeserver> I'm new to ubuntu
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @Big ET, All temporary data, as cookies and history of webapps are separated from the browser
<tgBot> <nodeserver> Want to flash ubuntu on my nexus 5
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> HI @nodeserver !
<tgBot> <nodeserver> Hey paul
<tgBot> <nodeserver> Is ubuntu ready like a daily driver?
<tgBot> <nodeserver> For nexus 5
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @nodeserver, https://ubports.com/page/ubuntu-nexus-5
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> The nexus 5 is maintained by UBports as a Core Device
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Right!!!!
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> And will i get the Linux terminal
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Like the full featured Linux terminal? 😍😍
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> Sure, but be carefull with apt
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Omg
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> This is amazing
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> @Jujuyeh, Y is that
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> 😄
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> by default, only the home directory is writeable
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @pooboylinux, because apt may broke some stuff :(
<tgBot> <DanChapman> If you want to have apt on the phone it's better to setup a chroot in your home directory so you don't corrupt system updates.
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> when you get an OTA, rest of filesystem can be overwritten
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> updates are a bit like android
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> and yeah, as dan said ;)
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Ohh..
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> Ubuntu touch uses CLICK files for apps
<tgBot> <DanChapman> plus you have way much more room in your home dir
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> @Jujuyeh, What's that
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @pooboylinux, just like Android's apk files
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Alright
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> Ubuntu Touch uses click files
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Cool..
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> So is go lang available
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> For ubuntu touch
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Coz im learning that
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> If you want to get started developing an app, try with the glitchy Ubuntu SDK or write the code with your favourite text editor and use clickeable
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Yes but the qml bindings are quite if your wanting to build graphical apps
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Sorry guys for sounding like a noob..i'm new to this 😅
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> or if you wan't to create something fast, like a webapp.. Try with Webapp Creator Ahem ahem
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> V can build graphical apps with Go on ubuntu?!!
<tgBot> <DanChapman> for instance alot of the system services are written in go
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> @Jujuyeh, Everything inside ubuntu touch?!
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> @DanChapman, Yesssssssssss
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @pooboylinux, no :(
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> Only Webapp Creator works in Ubuntu Touch I believe
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> Ubuntu SDK only on desktop, and clickeable (maybe on both?)
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Cool
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> So which mainstream apps are available in ubuntu touch
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Like whatsapp, telegram??
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @pooboylinux, Sure, Telegram
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> and Whatsapp with LoquiIM
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @pooboylinux, open.uappexplorer.com
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Jujuyeh, well it's only QtCreator that won't run on the phone the rest of the SDK is usable if your happy to use vim/nano/<terminal text editor here>
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> I love vimal
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Vim*
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> 😂😂😂😂😂😂
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @DanChapman, I didn't know that, how cool!
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> This is awesome
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> !!!!
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Will this work
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> sudo rm - rf ;)
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> And what about cloud storage mate?
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @pooboylinux, https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/syncthing.zeropointenergy
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Cool
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> Also the File Manager has some stuff related, I've never used it
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Everything is open sourced
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Source *
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> I'm mostly concerned about whatsapp, telegram (to b in touch with this awesome community), Golang, Linux terminal
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> The last two being very important
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> I really don't know, but I never found any piece of propietary software in Ubuntu Touch other than drivers for Android devices 🤔
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> @Jujuyeh, Cooooool
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @pooboylinux, If you want to chat in Supergroups like this one... Use WebTelegram 😅
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> 👍👍👍👍
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> And hows the battery life
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> I don't know how it would be on the Nexus 5 but on the Meizu Pro 5 it's fine 👍
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Cool
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Hey man
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Can i see a screenshot of ur Linux terminal
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> And the ui
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Pls
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> https://goo.gl/images/5QHBqu
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Linux terminal will look something like this..
<tgBot> <Walid> @mariogrip hi plz this config what do exactly CONFIG_SWITCH_H2W ?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Walid, It is the headphone detection
<tgBot> <Walid> thanks, i have only bluetooth not work for my port  for device Moto G 2014 (all other features work) , hope fix it as soon as possible
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Walid, Bluetooth need a kernel backport
<CiberSheep[m]> Oops...
<tgBot> <Walid> i added kernel backport , but still crash at start, need more debugs … https://github.com/walidham/ubuntu_android_kernel_motorola_msm8226/tree/master/backports
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @mariogrip, Weeeheee 💜
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/0c02rSgz/file_386.jpg
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @pooboylinux, Take in mind, that if I'm not wrong, If you use loquiIM to use whatsapp your number can be banned, in order of the terms of whatsapp
<tgBot> <geminis65> Could you see the advances in ubuntu touch 16.04 using emulator in pc without installing it in the mobile?
<tgBot> <JavierPuche> Hi, I think I have got a good contact on BQ, what is it exactly what we need from them to maintain BQ devices? I guess the sources of the android trees and ... anything else?   thanks
<tgBot> <JavierPuche> With 'maintain' I mean just being able to use the 16.04 port on BQ devices and eventually upgrade bq devices to core or prerelease devices...
<tgBot> <delijati> @JavierPuche that sound awesome :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @JavierPuche, THanks but finally we got a good contact to BQ, we will write them our needs now ;)
<tgBot> <JavierPuche> @Flohack, Great then 👍
<tgBot> <JavierPuche> It would also be great to have similar good contacts to Meizu, but I cannot help there 😢
<tgBot> <savetier> Hi guys, just a quick question to see if it is possible: I love everything about UbuntuTouch/UBPorts and it is really great what you do! The only thing is the look. Is it possible to change the colours of the app-screen like on this pic?
<tgBot> <savetier> (Photo, 1074x956) https://irc.ubports.com/0amv5c7J/file_388.jpg
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @j2g2rp, Can, but we got no segnalation of ban for using LoquiIM so far
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @savetier, Yeah wait for ota2 or jump to rc-proposed
<tgBot> <harishsays> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/hbv50cub/file_389.webp
<tgBot> <savetier> @PhoenixLandPirate, Thanks for the info. So in OTA2 there will be a theme changer? Also for icons? When is OTA2 supposed to be released?
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @savetier, No not for icons, just the ability to change the background, in about a week.
<tgBot> <savetier> @PhoenixLandPirate, Yeah!!! Thanks!
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> the icons can be changed using falcon... although I don't know if it is still working
<tgBot> <Sconio> it's BIG
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Hi guys
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> I tried installing it with windows cpt
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> But didnt happen
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Kindly help
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #105: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/105/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #970: SUCCESS in 53 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/970/
<tgBot> <JetPereira> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/fjuBQdHg/file_391.jpg
<tgBot> <JetPereira> New update on my FP2
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> are on rc?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep!
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Guys
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Do u have a standlone zip for flashing
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Can't seem to install it via pc
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Have you installed the adb and fastboot driver, Node?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @pooboylinux, https://developer.android.com/studio/run/win-usb.html
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Yesss
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Meaning you have done it, or you're happy I gave you the link?
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> The problem is i have internet only on my phone
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh. Well, it's going to be pretty difficult/impossible then.
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Ohh
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And we don't have a flashable zip because we aren't an Android ROM.
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Coool
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> So what would ve
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Be the correct steps
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Coz even if I get a regular connection
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> The windows cpt gui
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Shows no sign of progress
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> After it wipes my device
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> What did the UBports installer do, and what is your device?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> So I can report oxide 1.22 is not working yet. Webapps and Browser not loading.
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> @UniversalSuperBox, It wiped my device
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> And was stuck at dowmloing nexus 5 images
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> For one hour
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @nfsprodriver, Device? Manual install?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @pooboylinux, Do you have a reliable internet connection, and did the device reboot into UBports recovery?
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> No...it was still in fastboot bootloader
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @UniversalSuperBox, N5, via qa scripts.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @pooboylinux, Ah, were the instructions on the screen to reboot into recovery?
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Ummm...
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Yea..I guess
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> So here's what I did
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> I rebooted into bootloader mode
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Connected my phone at my friend's computer with WiFi
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Installed ub port windows installer
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> And it detected my device and wiped it
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> And then it was stuck at downloading nexus 5 images
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Did your computer have the internet connection?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> just to confirm
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @pooboylinux, I had the same problems, try all since the beginning again
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Yesssss
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> What is the size of image it downloads
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/8DqYFDJ0/file_393.jpg
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/tsfLxItA/file_395.jpg
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> @Jujuyeh, I just set that as wallpaper
<nfsprodriver[m]> Okay, interesting, connected to a display via slimport webapps startup well, but in phone mode they don't.
<nfsprodriver[m]> Browser has infinite load in both modes.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @nfsprodriver[m], I have a fixed version ready, but has ppa space issues
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @po
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @mariogrip, Ah, now I got what you mean before. BTW: Cool qa script!
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @nfsprodriver, :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We're out of space in our ppa?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> lol
<tgBot> <mariogrip> only a 2gb limit
<tgBot> <mariogrip> and we are big :P
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Can you download more storage?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @PhoenixLandPirate, only ram atm
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Damn...
<tgBot> <thepeter> Guys  will OTA2 be there also for legacy phones?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> yes
<tgBot> <thepeter> cool
<tgBot> <thepeter> thx
<tgBot> <Frank Gores> @thepeter, And where will that be....I just saw "OTA-2" and "available"...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right now we're testing it in the RC channe;
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere uu-BUUN-too
<tgBot> <mariogrip> can i come on the show now pretty please :D
<tgBot> <thepeter> (Sticker, 360x512) https://irc.ubports.com/q4nxNG3b/file_396.webp
<tgBot> <Frank Gores> @UniversalSuperBox, Aha, so I wait....
<tgBot> <mariogrip> "let your inner @UniversalSuperBox out" - @wayneoutthere hahahaha :P
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @mariogrip can you upload an archive of the new oxide debs elsewhere? In case the ppa size can't be fixed.
<tgBot> Sascha was added by: Sascha
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, what does BR at the end of all your posts mean
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @mariogrip, I think you just need to ask on  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<tgBot> <bastos777> welcome @Sascha
<tgBot> <criztovyl> @UniversalSuperBox, Maybe Best Regards? :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, Busy Rightaway
<tgBot> <Flohack> @criztovyl, yes true ^^
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> busy right away....@_@ a question followed in my mind: how many hours do you guys sleep per night? ye folks are superhuman or what?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @DanChapman, Asked, let's see how It goes
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @SwizzlaKalongie, 2-3 minutes is enough for me :P
<tgBot> <bastos777> @mariogrip, Take care of you! We need you in the future! Maybe one or two minutes more possible?
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> hahah yeah, one of my engineering buddies likes to say " sleep? naaahh!! sleep is for humans. "
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> yeah, thanks for the hard work anyway.. i'm amazed at how active this group and the admins are...
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @bastos777, I can stretch it to 4 if im lazy
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @SwizzlaKalongie, :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> We try to do our best. I need *at least* 6.5hr sleep, better would be 7
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> Me too
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> I prepared an article for convergence in computing and business
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> I need to wait for that to publish it
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> Then we can discuss it
<tgBot> <savetier> @Jujuyeh, Thanks, but how did you change the colour of the font?
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> looks like it change automaticly. I don't know if it's always white when you set the wallpaper for scopes or it's related to the scope color. Anyway. I have checked about 6 wallpapers and the result is good enough.
<tgBot> Murat ynr was added by: Murat ynr
<tgBot> <Murat ynr> hi. :)
<tgBot> <thepeter> @Murat ynr, Hi Murat :)
<tgBot> <Murat ynr> thnx :)
<tgBot> <bastos777> Only 9 new members to achieve 700 😎💪
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip, Not sure.  I'm going to have to hear consistent correct pronunciation first.  ;)  Until then we'll troll you on the QA like we did here
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, oh no :P
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip, Ready everyone?  Breathe in, breathe out now... let's let it out: … "ok"
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, hahahaah :P
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @hwpplayer1, why don't... we publish it at ubports?  send to me if you want.  where will it be published?  anyway, always send the marketing people stuff if anyone hears of stuff :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @bastos777, Woah!  Maybe it's becasue i've shut my mouth for nearly a week now?
<tgBot> <bastos777> @wayneoutthere, 😂
<tgBot> <bastos777> IMO it is more because progress is visible because of ota 2 announcement.
<tgBot> <bastos777> I have the chance to use ota 2 on my fp2 already (due to rc channel) and it seems great.
<tgBot> <bastos777> Camera access after coming from background 👍
<tgBot> <bastos777> Led is showing notifications 👍
<tgBot> <bastos777> Browser is updated and working 👍
<tgBot> <mariogrip> bulding the new oxide here: https://launchpad.net/~mariogrip/+archive/ubuntu/oxide still waiting for ppa upgrade, so just made a new one while we wait
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @bastos777, Plz do not stress, we are already impatient enough. 👀
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/things-consider-linux-smartphone-os/
<tgBot> <Flohack> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/DG8HAqJV/file_398.jpg
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @wayneoutthere, I wanted to post a gif of rotating ambigram image at 689 but I just missed it . 😂
<tgBot> <Flohack> @mariogrip, In the meantime we can fix the pot file ^^
<tgBot> <popeydc> @mariogrip, I think you just need to ask on launchpad itself. https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interesting_number_paradox
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> I am a big fan of numbers. Sometimes they are way more interesting than other times. Sorry for spam though 😊
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> thanks for that paradox 😂
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @popeydc, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/657665 … weee
<tgBot> <Gartral> @Vijay Kumar, I conjecture that the paradox exists in thesis only, as objectively all integers are interesting because there is not a single whole number that can not be used mathimatically.
<tgBot> <Walid> xenial-rootfs-armhf is for halium or ubports ? or both ?
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @Gartral, It is not a paradox actually. In the first paragraph itself it proves that there are no uninsteresting numbers. So your conjecture is correct.
<tgBot> <Gartral> ok, this new @ mention shit telegram is doing is fucked, I keep getting @s in chats that have been dead for a year\
<tgBot> <Gartral> that was not meant for this chat >.>
<tgBot> <Gartral> so, I don't have a device that UBPort's ubuntu touch can work on, is there a way of virtualizing it to test it?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Walid, sounds like ubports
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Gartral, not easily, as the emulator got broken. 2 years ago I was able to run it, but then sometime after it gave up
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, The file at http://cdimage.ubports.com/rootfs/ … is for Halium. It doesn't work though.
<tgBot> <Walid> @UniversalSuperBox, i means this file … http://ci.ubports.com/job/xenial-rootfs-armhf/
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> It's the same, isn't it?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Walid, There's no file coming out of there right now, but yes, that is where it was built.
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #261: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/261/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #971: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/971/
<tgBot> <mymike00> I think it's always white, but it jas some problems whit dark images..
<tgBot> <mymike00> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/2D8uWDfc/file_400.jpg
<tgBot> <mymike00> @j2g2rp, Also with the white image from Ubuntu Arts the text is still white... But the image as a dark overlay
<tgBot> <mymike00> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/A7HcyMk9/file_402.jpg
<tgBot> <per_sonne> @mymike00, what is this? a mockup?
<tgBot> luca_gomirato was added by: luca_gomirato
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere I'm trying to listen to the audiocast but have to skip over the parts with my voice. RIP.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, welcome @luca_gomirato !
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @per_sonne, Nope, that's probably the newest RC with a background and the Falcon scope
<tgBot> <per_sonne> but why the apps carousel type-thing?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because that's what Falcon has
<tgBot> <per_sonne> oh
<tgBot> <JhoeyLennon> @JetPereira, PT ^^"
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, why? because you didn't have your new sexy-voice generator microphone then?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, Yes. It sounds so... Unlike me.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> How did I ever do that without the new microphone
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, it's all about the bootstrap, bro.
<tgBot> Scott was added by: Scott
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Welcome Scott!  This is where dreams are realized
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (just wanted to say smething cheesy since no one did it for me)
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @wayneoutthere, Dude that's awesome
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Guys
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Can i install Ubuntu this way?
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-install-the-ubuntu-touch-preview-on-your-nexus-android-device/
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Will i receive update from you guys
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Ota
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't know what way that is, but please install using the instructions on https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Ok
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Should i use the CPT tool
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Or Ubuntu installer
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Doesn't matter.
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> How much time does it takes to complete installation usually
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> shrug
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Stuck somewhere?
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Downloading images
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Nexus*
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which nexus
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> 5
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Do you have a stable Internet connection?
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Yes
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Are you on Ubuntu?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or... any distro with proper support for Snaps?
#ubports 2017-09-07
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Ubuntu 16.04
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Cool. You should try magic-device-tool.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> One moment
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> ```sudo snap install magic-device-tool --devmode … magic-device-tool```
<tgBot> <cibersheep> @per_sonne, It is optional, also with some icon sizes... I have to update the icon packs...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @kz6fittycent, booya!  that's what I'm talking about.  you shouldn't have encouraged me!
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> @UniversalSuperBox, Stuck at downloading 40%
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sounds like you do not actually have a reliable Internet connectoin
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or you disk is full
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> hey... can anyone tell me why The Ubuntu Weekly Update has *absolutely nothing* about UBports in it?  There must be a reason.  I'm trying to find a reason.  Wouldn't you think this little group who is saving all things UT... should get a mention?  Maybe no one reads it except me and it doesn't matter?
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> @UniversalSuperBox, Getting 5MB/s
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Bru
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Should i try Ethernet
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> FYI, i installed rightnow mdt with your command without any problems in 17.04
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, @tsimonq2 please protect us from Wayne's wrath
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> :P
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> freakin' rights!!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/4EABbpQy/file_403.mp4
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> He's becoming less understandable. That means we're in for it
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @wayneoutthere, UWN?
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> Is your blog on Planet Ubuntu?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @pooboylinux, Sure. The download servers are definitely fine, so it seems like something on your end
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> I'll be happy to include it there
<tgBot> <pooboylinux> Cool
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> so what are the steps?  @tsimonq2 ?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> 1. make blog … 2. tell you?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> On Planet Ubuntu
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> Or you can submit articles to include to ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com - @wayneoutthere
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> Just email articles if they don't show up on Planet Ubuntu
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> That's if
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> oh.  ok cool.  so basically you are the mailman.  And if no one sends you a letter you don't go out looking?
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @wayneoutthere, Not if I don't know where to find it :P
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> roger that, mr. Q
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> that's not Mister Q!
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @wayneoutthere But yeah, let me know via email or Planet Ubuntu next time and I'll be happy to include stuff
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Here is my draft: … Dear Simon, … We are saving UT. … Please put this into your weekly mailout. … Thank you … Wayne
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox, MIIISSSSSSTTTTEEEERRRR Q
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, It's terrible
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> eat pizza and go
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @wayneoutthere, We need links :P
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i'm done with this day.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> you all go and do stuff
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sounds good
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> have fun
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @exar_kun let's get these guys
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ❤️
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (that felt so awkward)
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @wayneoutthere, ❤️
<tgBot> <icethecold> ❤️ bro
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ghaghah
<tgBot> <exar_kun> We'll love them to death on the next audiocast
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> yeah man
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> let there be no end to the lovin'
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I sign your paychecks. Mr. Out There.
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @wayneoutthere If you guys have published anything in the past three days?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @tsimonq2, Yes, actually! And we'd love help with QA on our release candidate images! https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/september-2-2017-ubports-community-update-69
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> OK I'll put it in there
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> But yeah, if anyone wants to contribute to UWN, we badly need new people
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> tell me what's needed on the side PM style
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I'll see if I can plug this ...somewhere...audibly
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> PM me if you're interested in spending 15-30 mins every weekend writing simple summaries for UWN
<tgBot> <harryyoud> @tsimonq2, If I knew a bit more, I could maybe commit to doing that once a fortnight. Is Gerrit the authorative source of commits? As for a "reference", I've written a few of the LineageOS changelogs (https://lineageos.org). If you're looking for something like that, I sure can help with that.
<tgBot> <harryyoud> Wait....
<tgBot> <harryyoud> That's not what I thought it is lol
<tgBot> <harryyoud> Yep
<tgBot> <harryyoud> Probably not my thing
<tgBot> <harryyoud> I assumed you meant weekly summaries for Ubuntu Phone, not UWN
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #313: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/313/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #972: SUCCESS in 1 min 42 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/972/
<tgBot> <Scott> @wayneoutthere, Thanks. Just fighting with the emulator at the moment.🙃
<tgBot> FortyW was added by: FortyW
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWelcome, @FortyW
<tgBot> <FortyW> thank you! :D
<tgBot> <Scott> Hi I'm new to all this. How would I go about installing touch on a nexus 5. I have both Ubuntu and win7. Thanks in advance.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Scott, Hi there! You can find install instructions on our "Get Ubuntu Touch" page: WWWWW
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> uh
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot> <Schyken> xD
<tgBot> <Scott> Been there installed Ubuntu software. Then nothing happened.
<tgBot> <Scott> Also it tried to install the Fairphone2 image.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So, what have you tried to do so far?
<tgBot> <Scott> Downloaded the CPT software for the Nexus 5. Double clicked it so software manager would install. Also tried dpkg. When I used that I saw it trying to install the fairphone2 image.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm. Were you able to try MDT at all? You said you were on Ubuntu, you should be able to use the snap.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: ```sudo snap install magic-device-tool --devmode … magic-device-tool```
<tgBot> <Scott> No did not try that.
<tgBot> <Scott> Question: does the phone need to be plugged in when you run CPT?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Like, when you're trying to install? yes.
<tgBot> <Scott> Well there lies the problem. I thought you installed CPT first. Then ran the software. And it would tell you to connect the phone.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, no. That should be fine.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I meant you need to have the phone plugged in to install Ubuntu Touch on it
<tgBot> <Scott> Does CPT handle abd and fastboot or do I have to do that as well?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It should handle it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But for maximum sureness, MDT includes everything in the snap. :)
<tgBot> <Scott> Thanks. Will download and play🙃
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> this is android/lineage OS specific, but why would "./get-prebuilts" not be working for me?  … I have gone BACK through all the steps to set up building a ROM and everything is as suggested. …  (I think this might help me further understand porting UTouch to one of my devices)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is the phone already running Lineage?
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> it's running CM
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay. Do you have root adb access?
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> .....yes.....
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay. Does TheMuppets have your phone in their repositories?
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> no it does not
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm. Who made the Cyanogen port? Maybe they have it.
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> I'll reach out to them...
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> nm I found them on github
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> what am I looking for as far as prebuilts are concerned?
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> https://github.com/Schischu/android_device_moto_wingray
<tgBot> <The_DarkBeast> @kz6fittycent, U can extract vendor blobs yourself too
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @kz6fittycent, That's the device. You're looking for android_vendor_moto_wingray
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> or android_vendor_moto with a wingray folder
<tgBot> <The_DarkBeast> @UniversalSuperBox, *proprietary
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @The_DarkBeast, Yeah I read SOMEWHERE that it can be extracted directly from the device
<tgBot> <The_DarkBeast> Just need to run 2files
<tgBot> <The_DarkBeast> Oh I don't find your vendor in muppets @kz6fittycent
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We've established those parts already. What 2files need to be run?
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> GOT IT!
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> https://github.com/Schischu/android_vendor_moto_wingray
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> neat
<tgBot> <The_DarkBeast> https://github.com/Schischu/android_vendor_moto_wingray
<tgBot> <The_DarkBeast> Here
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I love random blobs from random places on the internet.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> :P
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> So, just DL and extract to the ~/android/system/vendor/cm ??
<tgBot> <The_DarkBeast> @UniversalSuperBox, From the device tree we need to run  … extract-files.sh and setup-makefiles.sh
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> yes~ and I love that you guys are willing to help
<tgBot> <The_DarkBeast> @kz6fittycent, Not vendor cm
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @kz6fittycent, Well, it'd be better to put them in your manifest if you know how to do that
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> I don't
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Are you porting Halium?
<tgBot> <The_DarkBeast> yourandroiddir/vendor/moto/wingray
<tgBot> <The_DarkBeast> Is where u wanna put it
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> no, I am starting with plain old Lineage so I can get a better grip on the syntax and references in Halium
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> oh
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> Maybe the wrong way of doing it, but as I read Halium stuff, I realize, once again, there are SEVERAL assumptions
<tgBot> <The_DarkBeast> Yeah its good to start with lineage but your trees are pretty old
<tgBot> <The_DarkBeast> Last updated about a year ago
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> okay, the extraction and plopping technique didn't work, lol
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Where did you plop
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> ~/android/system/vendor/cm
<tgBot> <The_DarkBeast> That isn't the location
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> They go in vendor/moto/wingray
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> LOL no doubt
<tgBot> <The_DarkBeast> @The_DarkBeast, .
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Like it says in the repo name
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/ChU4lciz/file_404.mp4
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> how I feel right now
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nah
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We've all been there
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> I tend to stay there
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> I AM from Tennessee and all
<tgBot> <The_DarkBeast> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/RFVroxQm/file_405.webp
<tgBot> <The_DarkBeast> See if u see a repo name and don't know where to place it  … Just turn the _ to / so android_vendor_moto_wingray becomes android(yoursourcedir)/vendor/moto/wingray
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> Device wringray not found. Attempting to retrieve device repository from LineageOS Github  … Repository for wringray not found in the LineageOS Github repository list. If this is in error, you may need to manually add it to your local_manifests/roomservice.xml.
<tgBot> <The_DarkBeast> @kz6fittycent, Your device tree isn't in a proper location maybe
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, you should have android_device_moto_wingray at device/moto/wingray
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> also you spelled wingray wrong
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/u99fGhGU/file_406.mp4
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> lol
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> I am such a friggin moron!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> okay that got me a little further...
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> Use the ROOMSERVICE_BRANCHES environment variable to specify a list of fallback branches. … build/core/product_config.mk:249: *** Can not locate config makefile for product "lineage_wingray".  Stop.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @mariogrip Great work on oxide!!! Starts again. Will try via slimport later...
<tgBot> <blendergeek0> @Vijay Kumar, Why I still say GNU/Linux.
<tgBot> <jcjordyn120> @blendergeek0, I say Linux and Linux kernel.
<tgBot> aayushgupta219 was added by: aayushgupta219
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> Hi everyone!
<tgBot> <jcjordyn120> @aayushgupta219, Hey.
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> How to build this OS fo4 my device? Same like droid?🤔
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> grouper
<nfsprodriver[m]> Also in slimport mode new oxide version works great now!!! Good night!
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/wXlTVdB6/file_408.jpg
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @blendergeek0, ^^
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #119: SUCCESS in 2.1 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/119/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #973: SUCCESS in 1.2 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/973/
<nfsprodriver[m]> But one thing: In the Browser top bars of websites are hidden behind the tab bar.
<nfsprodriver[m]> We may fix some related anchors between webview and UI.
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> @ubports_bot
<tgBot> <jcjordyn120> @aayushgupta219, It's a bot
<tgBot> <jcjordyn120> Pinging it does abolutly nothing.
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> @jcjordyn120, I need help on building this OS for my device
<tgBot> <jcjordyn120> @aayushgupta219, I know nothing about bulding oses. (I stick to binary android or binary whatever)
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> @jcjordyn120, How to run it on my device?🤔
<tgBot> <jcjordyn120> Idk
<tgBot> <jcjordyn120> Someone else here does. (Probably)
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> @jcjordyn120, Why there are no one else active here?
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> I mean developers?
<tgBot> <jcjordyn120> @aayushgupta219, Because it's probably sleep time or work time in most places
<tgBot> <jcjordyn120> I know where I am it's midnight.
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> Oh! No problem then. I eill go back to my classes the.
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> Bye
<tgBot> <jcjordyn120> @aayushgupta219, Bye
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @aayushgupta219  Which device is it?
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> @Vijay Kumar, Zenfone 2 Laser aka Z00L
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Okay so for that one the Ubuntu touch is not available yet.
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> What you will have to do is that .. first make a port of halium
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> @Vijay Kumar, Halium?
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> https://t.me/halium
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> @Vijay Kumar, I want to help to make it available
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> And after you get halium working for your device then you can make a port of ubuntu for your device
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Join that group
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> and ask there if someone is having already working port for your device or not
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> some one was working on some asus device i do remember.
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> but not sure if it was exact your device.
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> but before you start
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> @Vijay Kumar, Done
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> you need to make sure if lineageOS is available for your device. porting will be only possibe if there is a LineageOS port available for your device based on Android 7.1
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> @Vijay Kumar, I got OFFICAL Lineage 14.1 and Unofficaly Lineage 15.
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> https://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/index.html
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @aayushgupta219, thats good
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> You can read the doc i shared above. about how to port Halium.
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> @Vijay Kumar, Thanks
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Welcome :)
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #331: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/331/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #974: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/974/
<tgBot> hawk_is_here was added by: hawk_is_here
<tgBot> sbjabire was added by: sbjabire
<tgBot> leon28 was added by: leon28
<tgBot> <mymike00> welcome all !!!
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Welcome all, This is where dreams are realized
<tgBot> <mymike00> @wayneoutthere, 🤣
<tgBot> <Flohack> OMG hyped! we are reaching 700
<tgBot> <geminis65> I have a nexus 5 I am in devel and I have changed to the rc channel, I get available update but it does not install it.some problem with the channel
<tgBot> <Flohack> If you change the channel you should be on latest, no further update necessary
<tgBot> <Flohack> How did you switch channels?
<tgBot> <geminis65> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/03ec5ni0/file_410.jpg
<tgBot> <geminis65> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/lggOlKVx/file_412.jpg
<tgBot> <geminis65> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/SErfpqc0/file_414.jpg
<tgBot> <Jaume Al habla desde el zapatofóno> How about battery life with Ubuntu Touch?
<tgBot> <geminis65> I have the installed version
<tgBot> <geminis65> When rebooting the mobile connects automatically to the development channel
<tgBot> <geminis65> Do not download rc
<tgBot> <Flohack> @geminis65, Wer still have a bug in this dialog yes ;)
<tgBot> <mymike00> hey, I was looking at https://docs.ubuntu.com/phone/en/apps/design/index and I saw they've features not actually present in UT. I don't know if they are only mockups but If they aren't we should include them in this os: …  - for example screenshots from the clock app (https://docs.ubuntu.com/phone/en/apps/design/building-blocks/header#header-appearance) have a third section with a timer …  - or the Spinner – loading here
<tgBot> https://docs.ubuntu.com/phone/en/apps/design/building-blocks/activity-indicators is very cool …  - https://docs.ubuntu.com/phone/en/apps/design/building-blocks/list-items the contact app with link to Telegram, the screenshot under 'Items in a form' or the Settings app with new design (https://docs.ubuntu.com/phone/en/apps/design/building-blocks/list-items#structure under 'Chevron (optional)') … and lots of other features...
<tgBot> <mymike00> https://docs.ubuntu.com/phone/en/apps/design/building-blocks/selection-controls here there are very cool radio button, new styled buttons, ...
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> Got some doubts. Anyone here to clear them?
<tgBot> <geminis65> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Y0o0vvCe/file_415.webp
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> Which version of Ubuntu does phone OS runs?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @aayushgupta219, 15.04
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> @Flohack, Shouldn't this would be have reached end of life?🤔
<tgBot> <Flohack> @aayushgupta219, It is indeed, but we are really struggling to update to 16.04
<tgBot> <Flohack> You are welcome to help :)
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> I am trying to make it support for my device. Just started learning things siince last month.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @aayushgupta219, Good Luck!
<tgBot> <Flohack> the 16.04 rootfs is existing but it does not boot well and no apps work
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> First I need to port my device
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Yu yureka AO5510
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Once it's up then I may try further
<tgBot> <OhYash> @hawk_is_here, Go with it Hawk!
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> I think it is not supported
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> That's why it's taking time
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> May be lacking in some documentation
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> As I see here that cyanogenmod is not supported
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> You know what I mean
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> @OhYash, Thank you pal
<tgBot> <OhYash> CyanogenMod is not supported? … YU started with cyanogenmod. Should be well supported
<tgBot> <OhYash> @hawk_is_here, Or are you looking for non AOSP porting guide?
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> Hi! has somebody managed to configure protonVPN on UT?
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> @Flohack, Thank you
<tgBot> <Kévin> @LarreaMikel, Yes
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> the free version?
<tgBot> <Kévin> Ah no,
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> well, but you have done it via the terminal? or in the settings menu?
<tgBot> <Kévin> 95% by the menu + updating manually the conf file for the password bug. See in the list of bug in github ubport.
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> thanks!
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #106: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/106/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #975: SUCCESS in 49 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/975/
<tgBot> <Kévin> @LarreaMikel, https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/issues/46
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Vijay Kumar, This is where lives change one device at a time
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> :D this is good too
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> im just warming up... wait till we hit 700....
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> Hey, does anyone know a good DAV calendar and contacts sync for ubports?
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> Is someone working on this? If not I'm willing to try after turning in my thesis.
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> If yes, I'd love to help :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Andre Büsgen, Most people are successful with nextcloud...
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> I only found an owncloud app on openstore
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> It'll still work
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> Okay I will try it. Thanks👍
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @wayneoutthere, 4 more to "come"
<tgBot> <thepeter> @Vijay Kumar, I don't know guys, maybe I've just had too british grammar formation in school but realizing something is to me connected with having full awareness, not really happening the thing :D like, when the I see "dream are realized", it means for me that I will achieve full awareness of my dreams here :D :D :D  … but that's just for meantime chat :D :D
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @thepeter, That should be the tagline for the DreamWorks :D but there too the dreams are not realized but just played out. On screen .though not your dreams but writers dreams. Also @wayneoutthere needs to clarify that. Quote was his creation.
<tgBot> <Flohack> Translators! Thanks so much for you effort. Here are the top 10 contributors:
<tgBot> <Flohack> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/shYmJ9SZ/file_417.png
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Andre Büsgen, from my recollection... you can use nextcloud..
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> @Flohack, How to contribute to translation?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @aayushgupta219, https://translate.ubports.com
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Andre Büsgen, this one is super important to me and anyone else in business...
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> @Flohack, Thank you.
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> @wayneoutthere, To me it's an absolute must have. Without my calendar sync I would've missed meetings often
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Andre Büsgen, amen.  i'm reliant on calendar sync, but I have a suitecrm with all my contacts which I could access if my phone doesn't have it but the calendar is kind of a deal killer for me....  but I am running old N4 (barely) and not at all missing fake robots so... we suffer how we must
<tgBot> <bastos777> @Andre Büsgen, Try the infos in the UBport wiki.
<tgBot> <jacobmdekker> Owncliud sync doesn't sync anymore after update to OTA-2.  Do you have the same experience?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @jacobmdekker, i don't know because i can't put UBports on my N4 yet :(  I would love to test... it used to work awesome on my N4 with Cannon-Nickels
<tgBot> <bastos777> I have caldav sync wich sogo and IT sync.
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> what  is halium exactly and what it does?
<tgBot> <bastos777> But I had same problems with ota1. It has been with the script.
<tgBot> <thepeter> @Flohack, oh I just opened weblate lately just to see how bug delay I have 😱 but that situation will hopefully change soon 😅
<tgBot> <Flohack> We should add gamification to translate, to encourage all people earn points, stars etc ;)
<tgBot> <thepeter> @Flohack, hehehe that sport is not for me :) I prefer voleyball 😃😂
<tgBot> SoulFreezer was added by: SoulFreezer
<tgBot> <thepeter> @SoulFreezer, Welcome
<tgBot> <SoulFreezer> Hi
<tgBot> <Flohack> 3 to go!
<tgBot> <thepeter> oh should I stay or should I go??? 😁😁😁
<tgBot> <Flohack> YOU STAY!
<tgBot> <Flohack> this is a message from UBports: YOU STAY 😆
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @thepeter, I was tinking about leaving too.  just not enough love here
<tgBot> <Flohack> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/SuGk0sD8/file_418.webp
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> alright.  fine.
<tgBot> <thepeter> hehehehehe 😂😂👍 literary LOL 😂😂
<tgBot> <thepeter> now that we found love what are we gona do .... with it?
<tgBot> <thepeter> (Sticker, 339x512) https://irc.ubports.com/FpAlqCbS/file_419.webp
<tgBot> <Flohack> @thepeter, need to share it
<tgBot> <thepeter> @Flohack, aye aye sir :) (going for those translations then)
<tgBot> <thepeter> (Photo, 579x576) https://irc.ubports.com/070OAU01/file_421.jpg
<tgBot> <Flohack> niceeeee
<tgBot> <Flohack> Hvala
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @thepeter gets 500 Translation Points (TP)
<tgBot> <thepeter> @Flohack, you are welcome 😀 although hvala is in slovenian and not slovak, still effort is great 😀
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You may spend these on: … (1) Gratitude
<tgBot> <thepeter> @UniversalSuperBox, hahaha thank you 👍😃
<tgBot> <thepeter> up for dekko now ... that will be much more difficult 😅
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @thepeter ping me if you find any strings your not sure about. 😊
<tgBot> <thepeter> @DanChapman, ok for instance when do you use "success" ? it depends on situation how to translate it
<tgBot> <DanChapman> That's shown in the last step of the email account wizard. So it's kind of like "Success" the account was created and synced
<tgBot> <thepeter> okay
<tgBot> <thepeter> PLAIN means auth method?
<tgBot> <thepeter> oh .. will go for PMs probably
<tgBot> Txaume was added by: Txaume
<tgBot> <thepeter> @Txaume, Welcome
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @wayneoutthere, 😝😝
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @thepeter, you have killer pop references! high five
<tgBot> <thepeter> @wayneoutthere, 🖐
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> 🤛
<tgBot> <thepeter> 🖖
<tgBot> <jsalatas> FYI: Seems that new android devices should have 4.4 kernel  … https://www.linux.com/news/2017/9/android-oreo-adds-linux-kernel-requirements-and-new-hardening-features
<tgBot> <thepeter> @Flohack, now in the middle of translations I've realised that slovenians uses exactly same wrtting for description of thier language as slovaks ... man aren't the slavic language all as difficult as possible? 😅
<tgBot> <Flohack> ^^
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #262: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/262/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #976: SUCCESS in 58 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/976/
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> 2 hours without a post???  Don't worry everyone, I've got your back(s) … I don't have anything to say (of course) … so... how about this: 698!!!!!!!?????? … I'm going to call my mom and force her to sign up.  You wouldn't let me do it last time...
<tgBot> <Walid> @wayneoutthere, would you help me to resolve this error when apply backport patch  … https://pastebin.com/Fay4g47v
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> mmmyep, I have no idea what's going on there
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or what tool that is
<tgBot> <Walid> https://pastebin.com/4VfsQ2vn
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Walid, yeah... I also don't have any idea what's going on there (lol)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> how long would it take me to learn?  That's been on my list for... years
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Just finished new translations, hope I will keep my 2. position. The guy from Slovakia @thepeter is quite quick!!! 🙂, Time to sleep. 😴
#ubports 2017-09-08
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> Whereas I have a working copy of Lineage OS 14.1 currently running on my Grouper (Asus 7-2012), can I add the git repo for that build as a local_manifest within .repo? If so, that will obviously allow me to build the Android ROM for my device, but then what?  … My question all along has been: … How do I get Ubuntu Touch from that? I've looked at several wikis (all of which are incomplete) and none of them explain how to get from a to z. They 
<tgBot> around or totally get something wrong.  … I'm new to this, so the confusion factor is pretty high for me.
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> P.S. I wanted to say that I've totally appreciated all the help many of you have rendered. Just get me past this hurdle, and you'll make my week! From there, I can start building apps for UTouch (which I'd previously done and it was much easier) and test them on my running device.
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> P.P.S. my apps weren't anything special but they worked.
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #314: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/314/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #977: SUCCESS in 1 min 48 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/977/
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @jsalatas, I know that it's related to security reasons but... Is it a good thing to make easier port devices? … Anyway John, if I'm correct, some days ago you said that there will be some news about yunit soon... what news?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @j2g2rp, It's unlikely that the kernel itself will make it easier, but Teble certainly should.
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> 👍
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @UniversalSuperBox, The question is how this (the new kernel) would affect UT and/or Halium.  … Apparently I have no idea (yet) how UT/Halium works ;)
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @j2g2rp, I'm close to release yunit backports to 16.04 (LTS) with Qt 5.9.1 (also LTS). Hopefully during the weekend.
<tgBot> <jsalatas> After that I guess I guess its
<tgBot> <Kévin> 👍
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> Cool!
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @jsalatas, wow, that are really good news! it's a great job 😁
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> Someone here to help me a bit?
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> Halium says to Create a new file called <VENDOR>_<CODENAME>.xml and open it in your favorite editor.
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> so what should be it? asus_Z00L.xml or lineage_Z00L.xml?
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Asus is the vendor
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> @Vijay Kumar, Thank you
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> Fwd from aayushgupta219: aayushgupta219@aosp-caf:~/halium$ lunch lineage_Z00L-userdebug … build/core/product_config.mk:249: * Can not locate config makefile for product "lineage_Z00L".  Stop. … Device Z00L not found. Attempting to retrieve device repository from LineageOS Github (http://github.com/LineageOS). … Found repository: android_device_asus_Z00L … Traceback (most recent call last): …   File "vendor/cm/build/tools/roomservice.p
<tgBot> 263, in <module> …     default_revision = get_default_revision() …   File "vendor/cm/build/tools/roomservice.py", line 117, in get_default_revision …     return r.replace('refs/heads/', '').replace('refs/tags/', '') … AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'replace' … build/core/product_config.mk:249: * Can not locate config makefile for product "lineage_Z00L".  Stop. … build/core/product_config.mk:249: *** Can not locate config makefile
<tgBot> "lineage_Z00L".  Stop.
<tgBot> Kieran was added by: Kieran
<tgBot> TitanX97 was added by: TitanX97
<tgBot> <thepeter> this is 7 hundred! 😁
<tgBot> <TitanX97> Yayyy!
<tgBot> <TitanX97> :)
<tgBot> <TitanX97> Where is the source code for UBPorts?
<tgBot> <thepeter> @TitanX97, Welcome 😁
<tgBot> <TitanX97> Want to compile it
<tgBot> <thepeter> @Kieran, Welcome 😁
<tgBot> <thepeter> @TitanX97, Afaik github
<tgBot> <TitanX97> @thepeter, Link to it please
<tgBot> <Kieran> @thepeter, cheers
<tgBot> <thepeter> But I don't have direct link rightaway, I am on the phone now
<tgBot> <Kieran> @TitanX97, Most things seem to be here: https://github.com/ubports
<tgBot> <TitanX97> @Kieran, No Manifest file? 😭
<tgBot> <thepeter> (Sticker, 360x512) https://irc.ubports.com/CLmu0Bvp/file_422.webp
<tgBot> <TitanX97> There is a Wiki! :)
<tgBot> <thepeter> @TitanX97, Yep 😂
<tgBot> <TitanX97> @thepeter, Why there is no link to source tree lol?
<tgBot> <TitanX97> I love Ubuntu Touch
<tgBot> <thepeter> We're not perfect (yet) but it's happening, U know
<tgBot> <TitanX97> Got it
<tgBot> <TitanX97> https://github.com/ubports/android
<tgBot> <TitanX97> I can help if you want :)
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Yes we want help.
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> But currently it seems there are no developers awake.
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> https://ubports.com/
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> There are ways for you to help on this page. You can Choose what you want to do.
<tgBot> <thepeter> @TitanX97, A lot of effort is now put into halium I've heard that will be a great milestone
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> I get 700 :) and good morning
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #120: SUCCESS in 1.2 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/120/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #978: SUCCESS in 0.43 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/978/
<tgBot> <thepeter> @Milan Korecky, Don't worry we are all at 1st possition here, since we are together boldly going where no man has gone before 🙂
<tgBot> <TitanX97> We already have CM-14.1
<tgBot> <TitanX97> We need to backport everything to Lollipop now
<tgBot> <TitanX97> Will do that tonight
<tgBot> <thepeter> @TitanX97, 👍👍👍👍
<tgBot> <thepeter> @wayneoutthere, Oh I almost forgot ... You have ain't seen nothing yet! 😂😂😂
<tgBot> * DanChapman quietly drops this here https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/dekko2.dekkoproject
<tgBot> <thepeter> @DanChapman, cooool :D
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> WOAAAAAH looks pretty cool
<tgBot> <harishsays> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/FeBfXjZB/file_423.webp
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Just note it still has lots of bugs and you may find the multiwindow stuff to be a bit weird on phones
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Also it shouldn't interfere with any current installations of dekko from the canonical store
<tgBot> <thepeter> I am thinking ... is it possible to get all the created apps texts into weblate? (suspecting they are not, U know) It would easy translating a lot 😜
<tgBot> <Flohack> @TitanX97, Tonight? Good luck with this, in order to make a usable ports normally you need weeks ;)
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @DanChapman, What i'm interested in finding out about the most right now is if anyone has issues launching and what weird navigational issues they come across.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Also some screenshots of Dekko in desktop mode on an m10 would be cool to see, if anyone has one 😊
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> it take too many time to wakeup keyboard? (E4.5) . I had to lock-unlock phone to make the keyboard wakeup. If im correct, there was a similar problem with oxide when you open private mode. wasn't it?
<tgBot> <Flohack> *700*!!!! I am IMPRESSED!!!
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @j2g2rp, Yeah i've noticed that. Refocusing the window is enough to wake it up for me.
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> hum, i recieved a mail from google. They rejected the login
<tgBot> <DanChapman> https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/6010255?hl=en option 2
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> we have to talk with them to whitelist dekko 😝
<tgBot> <Jakob> @DanChapman, Good news, thanks a lot. I will try it...
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @j2g2rp, Will be fixed once i get using online accounts working again. They just want the oauth token instead of username/password.
<tgBot> <Sconio> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/PsV0jjj0/file_424.mp4
<tgBot> <Sconio> 😆
<tgBot> <thepeter> strange "Telegram Desktop was updated to version 1.1.23" but in changelog there is v 1.1.20 03.09.17 as newest
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @thepeter, Changelog is usually late by a few days
<tgBot> <Flohack> Or it appears never
<tgBot> <Flohack> They made a few updates these days, probably only bugfixes ^^
<tgBot> <thepeter> okay, well  it looks like that
<tgBot> <bastos777> @DanChapman, So we should uninstall old Dekko first an than install Dekko 2? Do we have also delete cache etc like purge or does normal uninstall is OK?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @j2g2rp, +1 on Nexus 5
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @bastos777, they are different, you can have both
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @bastos777, You can have both installed side by side. I didn't want to force users to lose the old Dekko while the new one doesn't have equal features
<tgBot> <bastos777> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/m7jeRoL2/file_425.webp
<tgBot> <bastos777> +1
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #332: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/332/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #979: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/979/
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> @DanChapman, Adding a mail I can't paste the passwd and e-mail so I should put it manually.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Cesar_Herrera, Not sure why that is as I just use the standard TextField from the uitk so it should work the same as other apps.
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> @DanChapman, Perhaps I try later and it goes. With other apps was the same.
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> @DanChapman, I reset the phone and it goes. Thanks.
<tgBot> <Krakakanok> @andreasimonetti, its works thanks
<tgBot> <mymike00> @DanChapman I can't configure the server IMAP/SMTP: I click on next, it takes a while but it doesn't say if there are errors... probably I'm doing something wrong, but idk where...
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> @mymike00, Me the same with outlook
<tgBot> <mymike00> yep, me too
<tgBot> <DanChapman> both outlook?
<tgBot> <mymike00> mine is the school mail so it isn't `@outlook` but the webmail is on the microsoft site...
<tgBot> <DanChapman> ah office365 i presume then
<tgBot> <mymike00> probably
<tgBot> <DanChapman> meh... outlook/office365/exchange is janky at best over imap. Let me test my outlook account again. I might need you to get me some logs...
<tgBot> <mymike00> yep, no problem
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @mymike00 did you select the "Outlook" account during setup or just "IMAP"?
<tgBot> <mymike00> outlook
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Cesar_Herrera ^^ same question for you
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @mymike00 try using the IMAP account option.
<tgBot> <mymike00> I will. thanks
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Outlook seems to kick Dekko out when it tries to authenticate the smtp credentials http://paste.ubuntu.com/25488825/
<tgBot> <Flohack> Plus check the self-signed certificates mybe ;)
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Not for outlook.com 😊
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @mymike00 if that doesn't work then enable the file logger in `~/.config/dekko/dekkod.conf` to … ```[FileLog] … Enabled=1 … Path=/tmp/dekkod-log``` … Then restart Dekko and try and create the account again and send me /tmp/dekkod-log or add it to this issue https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/dekko/issues/30
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> @DanChapman, Yes. Outlook
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Cesar_Herrera Could you try using the "IMAP" account option instead please
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> I'll try
<tgBot> <DanChapman> thanks 😊
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> @DanChapman, It finally goes, but after I put the servers it appeared a black screen checking than did not finist. I closed that and when I started Deko it appeared the emails.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Cesar_Herrera ok so your hitting the same issue i did now https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/dekko/issues/30 where it fails to authenticate smtp but imap was fine. So you will receive emails but won't be able to send for now.
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> @DanChapman, I can't send messages. When I see a received message it appears: "Contenido remoto bloqueado" and a green button to allow.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Yes the default right now is to block all remote content. Stops tracking links and all that other crazy stuff folks put into emails.
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> OK. Thanks
<tgBot> <DanChapman> https://www.emailprivacytester.com/ is a good way to test Dekko's privacy features when opening a message.
<tgBot> <BrisPete> @DanChapman Just giving Dekko 2 a try. Looks excellent. Thanks very much. Really keen to see how it develops.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @BrisPete, 👍 It's still very desktop focused. But over the next few weeks it should become more usable on phablets
<tgBot> julian2000nl was added by: julian2000nl
<tgBot> <julian2000nl> Hi everyone!
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Hi @julian2000nl, welcome!
<tgBot> <BrisPete> @DanChapman, 👍
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @j2g2rp, just pulling down the top menu a but and going back to the app works for me. same issue as with the browser in private mode
<tgBot> <popeydc> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/TbtwR8dW/file_427.jpg
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @YougoChats, I wonder where this bug lies.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @popeydc, sweet!
<tgBot> <Schyken> @popeydc, Aw, they should have brought someone in looking like a mad scientist to say "IT'S ALIVE!"
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @j2g2rp, worked fine for me. perhaps because i have used dekko/online accounts before and already gave permission before
<tgBot> <julian2000nl> Thanks @DanChapman :)
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @popeydc, Are they UBports shirts?
<tgBot> <popeydc> Yes
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Jan is a giant!
<tgBot> <popeydc> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/SaUGh9f5/file_429.jpg
<tgBot> <popeydc> More in the audience
<tgBot> <popeydc> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/CAJYvJpB/file_431.jpg
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @DanChapman, Hahahaha, talk to him about 55' TV's
<tgBot> <YougoChats> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Bbz4sLVg/file_432.mp4
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @popeydc, Very exciting times
<tgBot> <mymike00> @popeydc, great!!!
<tgBot> <arudy> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/bYTDxdMU/file_434.jpg
<tgBot> <delijati> nice :)
<tgBot> <delijati> next year fosdem :)
<tgBot> <arudy> Oh already posted :)
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @arudy, The more the better ;)
<tgBot> <bastos777> @DanChapman Dekko 2 configuration on FP2 15.04/rc is crashing after filling in account information. I tried 3 times over quite unstable H internet connection and than over wifi. Same result😒
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @bastos777, no problem on FP2 15.04 devel. something got fixed in devel?
<tgBot> <popeydc> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/bz14AW6R/file_436.jpg
<tgBot> <popeydc> Nice demo!
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @popeydc, How tall is Jan and who is with him is that mariogrip?
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @popeydc, Is there any live feed of that?
<tgBot> <Krakakanok> the slides are online?
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @Krakakanok, Any links please?
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @popeydc, Sorry but who are these guys?
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Shouldn't ubucon make live presentations online .. it's information age ? What am I thinking wrong. People around world could see ( specially the people who are not able to go personally😔) it if they would make it online streamable...
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> @Vijay Kumar, +1
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @bastos777, No idea what could be causing that. Please could you file an issue along with the app log file. https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/ubuntu-ui-plugin/issues
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Vijay Kumar, Maybe its a little bit too small to have this professional equipment. Its a lot of infra & resources that need to work towards that. You dont find always amateurs who can do this, and professionals will charge a lot
<tgBot> <mymike00> @Vijay Kumar, +1
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @Flohack, If not that much then just a feed of audio and/or along with the PPT could do. Then There is Facebook live. Though I don't know how good it might sound or work.
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Hey @Flohack does ubport have an fb page? If not I think we should create one. Shouldn't  we?
<tgBot> <stety> Oh sorry
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> You were getting out of some kind of train .. 😁
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Initially I thought my prayers has been answering ... And someone is posting the video from ubucon 😄
<tgBot> <Fuchur777> @Vijay Kumar, Me amongst others ;-)
<tgBot> <Fuchur777> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/IWFQ4cuY/file_440.jpg
<tgBot> <Fuchur777> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/SbVp95AJ/file_441.jpg
<tgBot> <Fuchur777> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/7E0d6Wip/file_443.jpg
<tgBot> <Fuchur777> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/ak5gWeXj/file_445.jpg
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Hey Frank ... Thank you 😁 thanks a lot
<tgBot> <TitanX97> @Flohack, We already have stable lineageOS 14.1 and I am part of the development group
<tgBot> <TitanX97> So it wouldnt be a problem
<tgBot> <TitanX97> @Fuchur777, When will UBPorts release stable version of source code?
<tgBot> <Fuchur777> @TitanX97, Ota 2 you are hinting at?
<tgBot> <TitanX97> @Fuchur777, Others have said to me that UBPorts is unstable right now
<tgBot> <TitanX97> And it is based on CM 12.1
<tgBot> <TitanX97> Will the updated source code will be based on LOS 14.0 and LOS 14.1?
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #107: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/107/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #980: SUCCESS in 51 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/980/
<tgBot> <Mohannes> @Vijay Kumar, And me as well!
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> How serious are we to launch it???
<tgBot> <DanChapman> launch what?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @TitanX97, It's not an Android ROM, per se. We run Android in a container and it handles driver support through libhybris.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So we're segregated from a majority of Android bugs and security faults
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> wait
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> HOLY MOLY WE HIT 700!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere get over here and celebrate
<tgBot> <YougoChats> we had 701. someone left
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Did someone call me?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ... oh wait.. they did.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> wait for it...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> .... wait for it...
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Launch a device
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Seven Hundred - By Wayne (Out There) … Seven Hundred, O' Seven Hundred, … How we have longed for thee, … As parched land with jagged thirst cracks, … As a man at war longing for peace. … Yea, Seven Hundred,  … Mayest thou be unto us,  … As we grow as a sunflower reaching towards the sun, … The seedling on the journey to Eight
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @hawk_is_here, No, we're not trying to launch a device right now.
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> So what is the plan
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @hawk_is_here, write poetry
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> If we still tread like Ubuntu did
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Then it's not really a push
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> We must have a strategy
<tgBot> <enriconia> about devices... what do you think about the new xiaomi mi a1, android one? What IF Xiaomi released kernel sources? :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If the question is "What if they release the source?" the answer is "they won't be friendly to developers, so no"
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Well I think if we can make the OS flash ready to any particular device
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Every device needs specific porting of Halium, much like an Android ROM
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But it's not exactly an Android ROM
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Which we can convince them to make post order basis
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Flash sale was a good show
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> But for preparation of preloaded devices
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> I think will not last for long
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> But if we start preordering device
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Like book now
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We really don't want to spend time or money on launching a device.
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> And then when we have 500 orders
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you need an exhibit, look at any Kickstarter for hardware ever
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Never on time, never ship what they promised.
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Then the manufacturer has to just flash the device and parcel
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Yes
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> @UniversalSuperBox, That's my point
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @UniversalSuperBox, I think you mean kickfarter...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe we'll find a hardware partner who wants to ship a phone with Ubuntu Touch again. But for now it's staying flash-only.
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Yes
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm not ruling your idea out, it's just not a goal for the very near future.
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> For now
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> We don't have a good reputation after the Ubuntu phone debacle
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> So we cannot bargain over the additional feature other than the existing HW
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't think there was a debacle
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @UniversalSuperBox, I think you're in the right track. Let it gain more popularity. Let the app development mature, etc. Kind of like cm did...and then maybe.
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Once we can have an appreciable lead
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And I don't think we have a lot of bad reputation to shake off. The people who want to make a better phone platform are here.
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> @UniversalSuperBox, Sir, … There are two ways of going forward...
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Ubuntu fans, more than half of them don't understand flashing
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The people who were full of vitrol against it are happy that Canonical dropped it. But they aren't happy about where Ubuntu is going now. So there's no winning, as expected.
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Leave the preparation procedure
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> I think we should focus on the users now
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> For the moment, I don't see the problem you're trying to solve.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ubuntu Touch isn't ready for "everyone" yet. So we don't have phones that "everyone" can buy with it preinstalled.
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> What shall I say then sir
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> My proposal would be to start thinking about the users who are not computer educated
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> The usability of the phone...
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> The convergence
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I see. What have you seen in our actions so far that you'd like us to change?
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> My proposal would be focusing on the devices
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Where we can create the environment with one click flashing of the devices
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Like we prepare the Ubuntu flash drive to install on the system
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> With an easy tool
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> I work in telecom industry
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> My company is huge
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> We had Ubuntu OS as official OS for organization
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Almost 10K users
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> But the OS was dropped because we don't had an proper Usability
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Try to understand my point
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Giving everything is really a good thought
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Untill the direction is right
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> And the direction must be towards the Goal
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> And I believe the Goal was always covering the mass
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> I think we should ask people for which device they are targeting
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Highest no. Of vote shall be our target for one click flash
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Till time to find an HW manufacturer
<tgBot> <DanChapman> You make it sound so easy 😐
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We have the UBports Installer which works on Windows (with drivers installed), MacOS, or Linux.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So that's your easy flash environment
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @hawk_is_here, It's pretty obvious, but we're just not ready for it. Not there yet. We're working on Halium 16.04 build.
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> @vanyasem, Ok
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Halium is the closest we'll ever have to "All devices" and it still requires the Android source code and willing developers.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We aren't actively targeting to get rid of Ubuntu Touch's usability.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, Yep, but again, it's on a roadmap and not ready at the moment
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Exactly. Things just haven't come together yet.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We're working hard to get them there. Some of us are actually working too hard. :P
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Why do I get notifications of my own messages from Matrix? 😂
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We've got many from the team in Paris right now, meeting all kinds of developers and users.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There's a TV with a Nexus 5 hooked up for convergence too.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Can I add matrix bot here to route messages directly to my own matrix room? (And not to IRC, as I find it uncomfortable to use)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So, I'm not saying that your points are incorrect @hawk_is_here. Just that I don't know what you want us to change to get better.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, I'm talking about @tchncs_bot. We use it in our company (and it's used in Halium chat)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, They are on the roadmap :) We just can't make them appear instantly by request
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But it creates a subpar experience for IRC users. :/
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I will route it my own private room. We can have both at the same time
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I just really hate using telegram for non-personal messaging and IRC is uncomfortable for me
<tgBot> <Flohack> @hawk_is_here, To be clear: Nothing would be nicer than to just press on a button and generate an image which fits all Android devices. But not even CM or Lineageo can do that
<tgBot> <Flohack> Simply bc there is no standardization. Ubuntu on a mobile phone is quite different form a PC
<tgBot> <Flohack> It just has the same name lets say
<tgBot> <Flohack> and it uses the arm compiled root filesystem where possible
<tgBot> <Fuchur777> @UniversalSuperBox, We miss you here though...
<tgBot> <Flohack> But then comes 5000 things that are customized
<tgBot> <Flohack> And we can see for our list of 5 devices that for example on one the camera works, on the other it doesnt. We need to dig into each small problem, sometimes it takes weeks
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> This group had became a lot active since last day.
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> (Photo, 1080x819) https://irc.ubports.com/QR0w0qWt/file_447.jpg
<tgBot> <Flohack> So until there is a standard for HAL its futile
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> @Flohack, I'm talking about this sir
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, I gave you a shoutout in Russia on a conference about education and modern technology
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, There were lots of devs and users as well
<tgBot> <Flohack> @hawk_is_here, You are talking about PC software. This aint gonna work in mobile world
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @aayushgupta219, It's Friday. Nobody works hard on Fridays
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> @vanyasem, People in India do work.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, Me still in the office
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> @Flohack, Well Sir, … We should start thinking to work on this, I guess
<tgBot> <Flohack> @hawk_is_here, Then be my guest. Please go to Samsung and tell them to open-source their drivers for example. Good luck with that
<tgBot> <Flohack> The vendors have absolutely no interest in getting their devices unlocked
<tgBot> <Flohack> This is the point, its a lock-in ecosystem where our hardware comes from
<tgBot> <Flohack> So we can only scratch the surface and hope it works
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @aayushgupta219, Well, formally everybody does. But it fact most people are less concentrated and motivated to work
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, @UniversalSuperBox?
<tgBot> <Flohack> And we have to add a lot of special treatment code for various chipsets. In the end, Halium and libhybris are working around driver issues from the vendors. Nice, we do the work they are too lazy to do.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 1180x890) https://irc.ubports.com/DmtH5TK4/file_449.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @hawk_is_here
<tgBot> <Flohack> yes we got the installer. Good, isn´t it? But unfortunately, does *not* work for *every* phone on the planet
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, but it works for all our supported devices.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And that sounds like what is needed.
<tgBot> <Flohack> I got the message, why we do not work for a simple installer that can flash everything ;)
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Yes
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> It sounds like what we need
<tgBot> <Flohack> @hawk_is_here, We have a very good reputation, since we take all our free time we have to save the project.
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Well sir it the motivation...
<tgBot> <Flohack> @TitanX97, Who tells you this? UBports Ubuntu Touch is very stable in 15.04
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Let me see, what I can do to contribute...
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @vanyasem, Maybe route it to the Matrix Ubports group...^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> @hawk_is_here, Whats your expertise?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @hawk_is_here, This comes when all other problems are solved. Like get 16.04 working on all supported devices.
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> @Flohack, Nothing comparable to you
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Let me figure out the device I have
<tgBot> <Flohack> @hawk_is_here, Hey you dont even know my expertise ;)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @aayushgupta219, and one guy in canada
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Btw how to flash a daily build?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Or the only way would be to install stable and then switch channel to devel?
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> @Flohack, I know mine Sir, not in development for very long time
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, Confused what is now installed?
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> But the new that Ubuntu is dropping was a shocker
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Flohack, I have 16.04 installed
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @aayushgupta219, oh wait, sorry he was Indian.
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Now trying to free my time and come back
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I wonder is there a way to flash devel  without flashing stable
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> Hahaha
<tgBot> <aayushgupta219> Some free to inform me what does halium do with ubuntu touch?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, you want to flash devel of what? 15.04?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Yep
<tgBot> <Flohack> sudo ubuntu-device-flash —server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch —device=xxyyzz \ … —channel=15.04/devel —bootstrap (probably needs to be wiped)
<tgBot> <Flohack> smth like this 😆
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Is there a documentation on this somewhere?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The installer will also let you do that
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Gimme my CLI!
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, Not a good one, but go to https://devices.ubports.com/ find your device, and scroll down to Install using sstem-image-server
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Flohack, Ty, I'll take a took at this as I get home
<tgBot> <TitanX97> @wayneoutthere, Not funny
<tgBot> <TitanX97> @vanyasem, Not actually... We do work hard Mon-Fri. Generally Saturday & Sunday's are off...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Titan, are you alright?
<tgBot> <TitanX97> @UniversalSuperBox, Yup... One of UBports dev. is an Indian
<tgBot> <TitanX97> :)
<tgBot> <Sconio> hi
<tgBot> <TitanX97> @Sconio, hi
<tgBot> <Sconio> Meizu pro 5 will be compatible with ubuntu 16.04
<tgBot> <Sconio> ,,
<tgBot> <Sconio> in futur
<tgBot> <Sconio> I read yesterday
<tgBot> <Sconio> confirm ?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Sconio, where did you read it ? =)
<tgBot> <Sconio> wait .. 5min i find
<tgBot> <vanyasem> On the fence next to my building
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, It also stated хуй
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (jk)
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @Flohack, https://youtu.be/MGvo5sGEHmU?t=38m21s
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> ^^
<tgBot> <koni_raid> https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/september-2-2017-ubports-community-update-69 gives 404: Page not found!
<tgBot> <wagafo> @Flohack, I wonder why people think that uBports does not port to more phones because we don't want to do it, or because we are lazy, or because we love the few devices that are ported and don't want more
<tgBot> <Schyken> @wagafo, I think a lot of it is just difficulty understanding the difference in complexity between Android/ARM/Mobile stuff over x86 stuff.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Schyken, Then we should document it better
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Or just write gibberish so it sounds smart
<tgBot> <Schyken> 😆
<tgBot> <Schyken> Well, you get used to the ability to just kinda write an ISO to a USB and pop it in just about any PC, it's a bit difficult sometimes to understand why you can't do it with your phone.
<tgBot> <Schyken> That's my thinking about it
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Schyken, Anybody that used GNU+Linux with laptops for more than 6 years gets that
<tgBot> <wagafo> @vanyasem, It's written everywhere, IMHO
<tgBot> <vanyasem> We should place a link on a supported devices page
<tgBot> <Schyken> @vanyasem, Yeah, I can definitely see that.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, People don't tend to do any research before complaining
<tgBot> <Schyken> @vanyasem, It's also quite possible a fair bit haven't even been past the top of the landing page before doing so as well.
<tgBot> <Schyken> Hmm, there's no browser/URL feature that can assign a link to a certain position of the page, is there?
<tgBot> <Schyken> Like, ubuntu.com@xyz on the page?
<tgBot> <Schyken> I doubt there's any feature like that, but it'd be damn cool IMHO
<tgBot> <vanyasem> You can achieve it with JS, I believe
<tgBot> <Schyken> @vanyasem, Ah, I can see that
<tgBot> <vanyasem> My portfolio works that way
<tgBot> <Schyken> It'd have to be supported in-site then
<tgBot> <vanyasem> https://domian.TLD/#something
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Schyken, Yep
<tgBot> <bastos777> @vanyasem, Lucky you! You get notifications at all with matrix on Ubuntu Touch? uMatriks?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> My Nexus 5 has a dead battery
<tgBot> <vanyasem> So I can't use it
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I use Nexus 5x with LineageOS
<tgBot> <vanyasem> And I have Riot from F-Droid as a Matrix client
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Sorry to disappoint you
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @vanyasem, Replaced it some days ago. Works good again. The battery is very cheap.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I know, but I live in Moscow and it's hard to so anything here
<tgBot> <vanyasem> We don't have Amazon or Ebay, so I can't order it
<tgBot> <vanyasem> And the service center is 2 hours away
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I replaced it once in the past
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I will probably do so when I'll get more spare time
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Oh, too bad. But in case there will be some possibility, son't wait too long removing the dead battery. It gets very fat so you can't remove it anymore.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @nfsprodriver, I got an old battery that could work still and could send it to you ;)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @nfsprodriver, It's not completely dead, holds around 10-15 mins of charge
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Oh, that's better than my old one. The phone even died during charging.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @koni_raid, thanks we'll look into it... at north american and european speed...
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @wayneoutthere, Wud?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, well we don't work hard on Fridays it has been established...
<tgBot> <vanyasem> You found that offencive?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, you clearly don't know me
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> if you think i found that offensive
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> go listen to some audio casts
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Oh, so you just agree with me then
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> likely yes
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> if it was funny i agree with you
<tgBot> <TitanX97> @Schyken, I can port Ubports myself... but the problem is it is based off CM-12.1
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Just the hardware compatibility
<tgBot> <TitanX97> and we have CM-14.1
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Mmh. You can do a Halium port
<tgBot> <TitanX97> @UniversalSuperBox, What exactly is Halium?
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> I have one question...
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> if we are facing problem to get the linux kernal
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> how did we ported so many phones?
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @TitanX97, https://github.com/Halium/docs/blob/master/index.md
<tgBot> <Flohack> @hawk_is_here, So many? We got 3 well working ports, and not even there everything is green. See our evergrowing bugtracker. Some of the hardware still does not work, see cameras, movie codecs, sound issues etc. Please do not give the people the impression that everything is easy and just a matter of work force. Most problems end in try-and-error scenarios, and take long time. There is no documentation out there, otherwise we would have followed it of
<tgBot> course.
<tgBot> <Walid> OMG Bluetooth work for device Moto G 2014 after many patch and test, thanks god
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> WHAT!?!?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think I'll need those patches if you can send them. :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Walid, See @hawk_is_here what I mean? Walid is spending MONTHS on one device.
<tgBot> <Walid> @UniversalSuperBox, from here … https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/wily/+ref/flo
<tgBot> <Walid> and also backport kernel
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> @Flohack, I was wondering in Ubuntu phone devices, they were showing a list of devices...
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Now I'm getting your point
<tgBot> <Vijay> @neothethird how many stickers do you have on your laptop?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @hawk_is_here, See https://devices.ubports.com/#/
<tgBot> <Walid> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/tnbDqd7d/file_451.jpg Bluetooth Work
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Walid, Seems we got a new port ;)
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> (Sticker, 464x512) https://irc.ubports.com/VJbjBUfM/file_452.webp
<tgBot> <Flohack> Whats missing?
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @Walid, that looks great!
<tgBot> <Walid> video records
<tgBot> <Flohack> Ok they dont work on N5 either, so lets ship it ;)
<tgBot> <Vijay> @Flohack, What would be the procedure to make the device as official port?
<tgBot> <Flohack> We are thinking like this: First Walid will receive the invitation to bring his port to the experimental channel (I did this already). We are currently preparing this channel so that we can accept ports from the community. Then, we let hopefully some keen users test it. then we can see to move it to the production channels
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Walid, nice work!  is this to celebrate 700?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, Good idea every 100 users we release a new port 😆
<tgBot> <Walid> @wayneoutthere, No its Moto G 2014
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Walid, What dpi ratio you have, you got 5 icons in a row!
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @Flohack, They do with a little workaraound 😜 (devel)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, finally! a roadmap!
<tgBot> <Walid> @Flohack, GRID_UNIT_PX=12 … QTWEBKIT_DPR=2.5
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Walid, Wow 12 is smmmmmall
<tgBot> <Flohack> how does it look like, isnt that to smmmall
<tgBot> <Walid> no like android
<tgBot> <Vijay> @Walid, Looks really nice!! Good work buddy!
<tgBot> <Walid> @Vijay, thx
<tgBot> <Fuchur777> @wayneoutthere, 😂
<tgBot> <mymike00> (Sticker, 424x512) https://irc.ubports.com/2mYasYST/file_453.webp
<tgBot> <Kévin> @Flohack, +1
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Walid, Whats the native res of the Moto? 1280p?
<tgBot> <Flohack> sr 1080p?
<tgBot> <Kévin> 5.0 in (130 mm) 1280x720 px (294 ppi) HD … Gorilla Glass 3
<tgBot> <Kévin> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moto_G_(2nd_generation)
<nerdboy> arr
<nerdboy> can you guys perhaps steal more Gentpp patches?
<nerdboy> seems like every other sync breaks the build...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Mmmm could you explain
<nerdboy> this time it's (old) e2fsprogs missing sysmacros and _GNU_SOURCE
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> What are you trying to build?
<nerdboy> if you just look, you might find some useful patches...
<bedah> hi
 * nerdboy slightly irritated at fixing extraneous broken stuff that should already be fixed
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Could you please actually explain the problem
<tgBot> <Flohack> The problem might be that he is in the wrong channel
<bedah> i got a nexus 7 2012, and i want linux on it. first question: am i right, here?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @bedah, Yes you are right
 * nerdboy building ubports/fp2 if anyone cares
 * nerdboy also needs a minimum working distance between spouse and work area
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, our build server goes through the fp2 build every day without issues. Are you trying to build the Android compatibility layer or something else?
<nerdboy> also last time i fixed similar and made pull request the PR was ignored/not checked before different patch made it redundant
<tgBot> <Flohack> http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/
<nerdboy> another few hours wasted...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm going to be honest, you're wasting our time by not actually explaining the problem
<tgBot> <Flohack> @nerdboy, You want to be productive and help us improve or you want to tell us that we dont do a good job?
<nerdboy> that's what i was trying to do and got ignored
<nerdboy> right now i'm testing another patch
<bedah> hm. https://docs.ubuntu.com/phone/en/devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices nice and straigtforward :)
<nerdboy> i can try another PR
<nerdboy> and i thought i did just say what was broken
<tgBot> <Flohack> What PR was that, do you have a link?
<nerdboy> this time it's (old) e2fsprogs missing sysmacros and _GNU_SOURCE
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There are no requests on the FP2 repositories, open or closed.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, the kernel has two but both of those developers are spoken for
<nerdboy> so it fails linking with undefined references to itself
<tgBot> <Flohack> @nerdboy, Please post link
<nerdboy> am i not trying to be helpful?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, do you have a link to the pull request?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't see anything in Gerrit either
<nerdboy> oh, and one of the mkimage scripts is missing path to ./out/blah/make_ext4fs
<nerdboy> i don't know the "right" place to fix that so i don't have patch yet
<tgBot> <Flohack> @nerdboy, Yes but here in Telegram this information is not persistent. Please make some tickets for that. https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/issues
<tgBot> <Flohack> The fairphone developers are not here right now so no one can comment
<nerdboy> i'm kinda debugging kernel stuff for those guys already
<nerdboy> which i'm behind on due to repeated other breakage
<nerdboy> are you saying my pull request will always be ignored without an issue tied to it?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @nerdboy, Sorry but I can only help you if you are willing to write issues on GH
<tgBot> <Flohack> No. But neither did supply a link to your PR, how can I find out what´s with that
<tgBot> <Flohack> PR or issues pls
<nerdboy> that was a few months back before i got stalled waiting for a phone with uart wires
<tgBot> <Flohack> So what can I do now?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We can't look into what's going on without a log.
<nerdboy> https://github.com/ubports/android_build/pull/2
<nerdboy> apparently i closed it because overnight it got conflicted
<nerdboy> right now, making an issue and then waiting is not an option for me
<nerdboy> *maybe it never is
<tgBot> <Flohack> @nerdboy, Well I am sorry but you opened it and closed it one day later. There is a small chance that probably someone else found the same mistake and fixed it and your PR was outdated. That does not mean we ignore you willingly
<nerdboy> maybe make a comment then?
<nerdboy> *in the PR
<tgBot> <Flohack> We are all working on this project in our free time and there is not always someone waiting for PRs to process them
<tgBot> <Flohack> Maybe the guy never saw the PR but instead just pushed changes
<tgBot> <Flohack> There is no global alarm list for PRs, only if you subscribe to the project
 * nerdboy has been developing Gentoo since 2003 "in free time"
<nerdboy> i kinda know about that one
<tgBot> <Flohack> I am not on this project for example
<tgBot> <Flohack> Yes excuse our bad communication but I suggest you get a Telegram account, make a PR and then ping us here
<nerdboy> so if i need to fix it and move on (to kernel debugging) what is the preferred process?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Communication via Github was in early stages in June
<nerdboy> wtf is telegram?
<tgBot> <Flohack> lol
<tgBot> <Flohack> http://telegram.org/
<tgBot> <Flohack> this one
<nerdboy> is there a ubports wiki page i missed?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Wiki page for what?
<nerdboy> 'cause i didn't see anything on that
<nerdboy> telegram/bug report process whatever
<tgBot> <Flohack> @nerdboy, There is no official process, I tell you what will work for you
<nerdboy> if you (royal you) really want help then you need to make a bit more obvious/documented for old farts like me
<tgBot> <Flohack> @nerdboy, Yes sigh. documentation is everything. Yet nobody wants to do it. Its like with all developers. We are still booting up this community. Currently lot of people work in parallel but it lacks synchronization
<nerdboy> i'm not saying go write a gentoo dev manual, just a page with a few hints maybe
<tgBot> <Flohack> I will get you in contact with some ppl of the FP2 team then you know whom to ping
<nerdboy> i usually write that stuff but i don't know what to write for you guys, so...
<nerdboy> i'm assuming telegram.org is not just a ubports thing, is there a group name or secret handshake i need to know?
<nerdboy> (the password is swordfish)
<tgBot> <Flohack> https://t.me/ubports
<tgBot> <Flohack> thats it
<tgBot> <Flohack> or drop me a mail to florian@ubports.com
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Flohack, What mail sever do you run btw?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, No idea ;) Im in Infra-Team 😆
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Anybody? 😂
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I use Yandex for domians and it's not self-hosted, so I don't trust it
<tgBot> <DanChapman> I use dovecot for my personal email
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, I dont trust my neighbour ;)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I trust only myself. Most of my personal data is next to my couch
<tgBot> <vanyasem> The noise disturbs me from sleeping, but it's worth it
<tgBot> <Flohack> lol
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's Mail in a Box
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://mailinabox.email/
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, Ty
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @UniversalSuperBox, That's the best kind of mail
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Far better then being scattered on the floor
<tgBot> <Flohack> @PhoenixLandPirate, 😀
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, is this real?  i'm  a suckker for tech jokes, but if this is real this is highly cool...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, Yeah, it's real
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, 👍👍👍
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> dang... now i'm going to get lost on another cool thing.
 * nerdboy uses postfix/courier-imap
<nerdboy> on separate hosts, just because...
<nerdboy> so technically also courier-esmptpd under imap
<tgBot> <Flohack> nothing compares to qmail
<tgBot> <Flohack> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-EF60neguk
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> Is there already a gpg app for encryption on ubports?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> not that i'm aware of
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> You can use the terminal for gpg... ^^
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> So building an app around this shouldn't be the hardest
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> Hm
<nerdboy> i think postfix makes better gateway
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Andre Büsgen, What is this app going to encrypt?
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> Maybe it is possible to implement the gpg-app similar to openkeychain on android so apps could de- and encrypt data through it.
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> This could bring gpg to apps like dekko
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Andre Büsgen, Hard to imagine with the current hard confinement of apps, and the wont be able to interact easily.
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> Is it possible to let them communicate through temporary files?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> content-hub is the way to share data
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's... special at times
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> Hm :/ but first I have to get my device up and running without problems
<tgBot> <Callum Pearson> Is it possible to install the displaylink drivers? I've been using displaylink on my oneplus 5 with an Xbox one controller connected to play games and it would be amazing if we could get the same display out on Ubports.  http://www.displaylink.com/downloads/ubuntu
<nerdboy> so it looks like HAVE_SYS_SYSMACROS_H is undefined *and* missing from the right header files
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Remember that you're on kernel 3.4
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Callum Pearson, They might be x86-only
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> When using clickable setup-lxd I get a connection refused error. Anyone experienced this error?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Andre Büsgen, To some extent yes this is possible. You could store data in temp and pass the location through content-hub or url-dispatcher to the receiving app. This isn't possible with snaps but click it is 😊
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> So at least possible☺️
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> Not beautiful but possible
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Yeah it's a rather wild form of ipc but yeah it's possible
<tgBot> <prpleXist> When is the stsble ota out?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @prpleXist, This weekend is target ;)
<tgBot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> @Flohack, Any changes toward rc release?
<tgBot> <Flohack> rc is released?
<tgBot> <Flohack> since Mo
<tgBot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> Yes
<tgBot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> That release on Monday
<tgBot> <Flohack> So yes its released ;) I dont get your question
<tgBot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> Between the release on Monday and the upcoming ota release
<tgBot> <Flohack> No, its frozen. We got translation bugs and a small bug in the channel switcher
<tgBot> <Flohack> But so far nothing critical
<tgBot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> Alright
<tgBot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> Thanks
<tgBot> <Flohack> But since is UBUcon I am not sure what will happen 😆 maybe it was not the  best idea to select that weekend when all are out for fun ^^
<tgBot> <arudy> @Flohack, I didnt see you, are yoi coming?
 * nerdboy wasn't kidding about stealing from gentoo
<tgBot> <Flohack> @arudy, No sry didnt make it
<nerdboy> we did steal debian social contract, so we are also fair game
<tgBot> <Flohack> UBports does not steal anything
<tgBot> <arudy> Ok let me dring that unicorn (for true) beer for you :D
<nerdboy> other devs (not me) spent a lot of time on process/other docs
<tgBot> <Flohack> @arudy, meh :)
<nerdboy> *award-winnings docs iirc
<tgBot> <Flohack> @all does someone know where system-settings comes out as deb after build 😆
<tgBot> <arudy> This is the UbuCon cocktail :)
<tgBot> <arudy> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/w8l4wyOj/file_455.jpg
<tgBot> <Flohack> @nerdboy, Perfect. Let me hire you for documentation ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @arudy, hehe what is inside
 * nerdboy already has 18 customers, 3 kids, 5 cats, and a metric a**load of stuff to do
<nerdboy> but if you're serious we cna try to fit it in...
<nerdboy> i might actually know a technical writer who is available
<nerdboy> or else he is in costa rica not working
<tgBot> <arudy> @Flohack, Pineapple, goyave, grenadine, and i think vodka
<tgBot> <Flohack> @nerdboy, costa rica. flooded?
<nerdboy> not sure
<nerdboy> he used to work for linux foundation on yocto docs
<nerdboy> they have docs almost as good as ours
<nerdboy> bigger doesn't always equal better
<tgBot> <Flohack> It would only make sense if he is interested in Ubuntu Touch and has a device, at least for the GUI stuff.
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> Thanks!!! @DanChapman! https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/dekko2.dekkoproject
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #263: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/263/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #981: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/981/
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @DanChapman, Did you get some?
<nerdboy> you did ask me too, but he knows how to dig and document
<nerdboy> because that's what he does
<nerdboy> of course, foundation projects have more structure, etc
<nerdboy> they have actual dev mtgs at least once a year (after elc normally)
<tgBot> <Sconio> @UniversalSuperBox, OMG..... NICE !!!!!!
<tgBot> <Sconio> Merci !!
<tgBot> <Sconio> :)
<tgBot> <BrisPete> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/xIFsoiw7/file_457.jpg
<tgBot> <BrisPete> Dekko 2 on my M10
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> Cool!
<tgBot> <BrisPete> 😃
<tgBot> <arudy> @BrisPete, Looks nice!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @BrisPete, Great. I need a microHDMI connector to add to the zillion other cables…
<tgBot> <BrisPete> Nice work, guys https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ubports-goes-ubucon-paris-71
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, Hey!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @BrisPete, 👍👍👍
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, As an apprentice to Dalton 😆
<tgBot> <Field10pg> @David_Gamiz_Jimenez, the keyboard is not displayed in Bq E4.5
<tgBot> irhamni was added by: irhamni
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @irhamni, welcome muhammad!  Y
<tgBot> <neurotone> Hi fellas I was looking to get a Nexus 5 I was thinking Amazon if so could you guys help me pick one out https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dmobile&field-keywords=LG+Nexus+5
<tgBot> <neurotone> for UBports and possibly plasma mobile
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Well I'm not a friend of Amazon, anyway you should look for one with an intact battery so you don't need to replace it. Maybe there are some stores of used devices with a good status.
<tgBot> <neurotone> @nfsprodriver, The only reason I was thinking Amazon is I get a discount there lol my job. but true thanks I'll check out some local stores first.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Well I menat online stores, but maybe...
<tgBot> <neurotone> lol I live in Big City so maybe a little bit of both
<tgBot> <neurotone> 😊
<tgBot> <irhamni> @wayneoutthere, Thanks
<tgBot> <neurotone> And should I stay clear of the Nexus 5X
<tgBot> <neurotone> Sorry I'm a bit lost when it comes to all this
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, the 5X doesn't run Ubuntu Touch yet
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And it's notorious for bootloops
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> so
<tgBot> <neurotone> 👍
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> N5 is the ultimate device for different OS support (Android, Lineage OS, Sailfish OS, UBports Touch, Plasma Mobile, Firefox OS...)
<tgBot> <neurotone> 👍 UBports and plasma mobile are the two main ones I want to test out
<tgBot> <neurotone> Being that I run plasma 5
<tgBot> <neurotone> Living in the u.s. is it going to be hard to get service
<tgBot> <neurotone> Sorry for all these questions
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Do you have a GSM or CDMA carrier that the Nexus 5 supports
<tgBot> <neurotone> yes
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Then no, slap in the SIM and you'll be good to go
<tgBot> <neurotone> cool thanks
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Might need to set up the NAM, but that's normal
<tgBot> <neurotone> NAM?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, your carrier options
<tgBot> <neurotone> Looks like I got a lot to read I don't want to go into this half-cocked lol
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's actually called an APN
#ubports 2017-09-09
<tgBot> <neurotone> https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/Home
<tgBot> <neurotone> Probably the best spot for me to start reading
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We don't really have anything for setting up APN's.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you have a CDMA network, there's nothing to do from what I can tell. GSM might require you to select an option that is stored on the SIM.
<tgBot> <neurotone> i was thinking https://ting.com/ damn Jupiter broadcasting
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Pick whichever one is better in your area and you should be good to go.
<tgBot> <neurotone> cool thanks for all your help
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #315: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/315/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #982: SUCCESS in 1 min 46 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/982/
<tgBot> <MichaelTun> what bridge is UBPorts using? if it is the TeleIRC bot . . . have you considered looking into Matterbridge? … https://github.com/42wim/matterbridge
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's TeleIRC. Why should we switch?
<tgBot> <MichaelTun> not really saying you should but Matterbridge does a LOT of bridging with Mattermost, IRC, XMPP, Gitter, Slack, Discord, Telegram, Rocket.Chat, Hipchat(via xmpp), Matrix and Steam
<tgBot> <MichaelTun> so really just suggesting to have a look if you want
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Interesting.
<nerdboy> okay, how do i make an issue on the right github repo if issues are disabled
<nerdboy> that might be why i did PR previously
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Are you specifically working on our build system, or Halium's?
<nerdboy> i patched a few things in the source of my build tree (https://github.com/ubports/android_external_e2fsprogs) and i still get the same error
 * nerdboy never claimed to be android geek
<nerdboy> actually all this is so i can get a bootlog from my kernel
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, it doesn't manage to put one in /var/log/last_kmesg?
<nerdboy> it's experimental
<nerdboy> and no, that doesn't work for this use case
<nerdboy> https://bpaste.net/raw/ccd6cfc5d14d <= the error
<nerdboy> which i
<nerdboy> 'm pretty sure i could've fixed by now with a slightly saner build system
<nerdboy> but i can't charge 8 days to the customer for spelunking when i'm supposed to be debugging a kernel
<nerdboy> sorry for being irritated
<nerdboy> and i haven't been able to find anything that actually explains how to do what i need to do, just the basic setup instructions, eg, repo init, blah make
<nerdboy> i really should just stick with mainline porting, i hate these old google kernels...
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @UniversalSuperBox, There "are" APN's for CDMA on certain devices now...I had to set mine up when I switched to Lineage OS. I thought it was odd, but I had no data until I completed the APN setup. Once that was done, everything worked.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> nerdboy, I'm not entirely sure what your client wants you to do with a Fairphone or Android phone. Maybe something like xda would be able to put you on a better track? … Our most expert developer is in France right now, which is why I'm looking for a redirect.
<nerdboy> i'm doing a 3.10 kernel for a 3.4 phone
<nerdboy> i need to see my debug output
<nerdboy> period
<nerdboy> and their fastboot is also broken wrt loading a kernel
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes it is
<nerdboy> so i need to use an actual image like recovery
<nerdboy> i synced today to sync my lates kernel-y stuff and the build is broken in e2fsprogs
<nerdboy> that's about it
<nerdboy> wasted a day and i still don't have anything to look at
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You said you had a phone with UART?
<nerdboy> so i can get an actual bootlog
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can't put the kernel log through there?
<nerdboy> it fails and bootloops so that is the only way
<nerdboy> i can but IT NEEDS TO BOOT at least part way
<nerdboy> i just told you i have to use an image because fastboot doesn't work
<nerdboy> image build is broken
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> One moment, getting Hexchat running
<nerdboy> i actually forced myself to use caps
 * nerdboy needs a beer and a bottle of tequila
<nerdboy> can you do /query instead?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> uh
<UniSuperBox> You have no idea how much of an IRC noob I am. That's why I don't have Hexchat running all the time.
<nerdboy>  /msg is inline, /query is private tab/window
<UniSuperBox> Can you check your tabs again?
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> (Sticker, 360x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Uk4zozzC/file_422.webp
<tgBot> Josué was added by: Josué
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Welcome Josué
<tgBot> <Josué> Hello, everybody
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> nerdboy, I have to head off for the night. Thanks for filing that issue, I'll investigate where I can tomorrow.
<nerdboy> i thought ubports was more people
<nerdboy> is it just you doing everything?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nope, but most of the devs are in Paris for Ubucon right now
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm flattered that you would think that, though.
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #121: SUCCESS in 1 hr 30 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/121/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #983: SUCCESS in 7 min 20 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/983/
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @BrisPete, Looking good! 😃
<tgBot> <Field10pg> @DanChapman, Very nice Dekko 2. Thanks
<tgBot> <Flohack> @nerdboy, In case you are still online: The core team is as small as 10 ppl roughly, plus 5-10 related. Before Canonical employed 100 full-time developers. I hope you get the point
<nerdboy> you definitely need a dev recruiting drive...
<nerdboy> apply to the google as a GSoC org
<nerdboy> you could at least get students to work on stuff on google's dime
<tgBot> <Flohack> We are in process of filing a foundation, then it will become easier
<tgBot> <Flohack> We will try to recruit people then. Also we can now and then get even paid services
<tgBot> <Flohack> But before that happens we must be a legal entity for tax and other reasons
<nerdboy> get ready for next year, org applications are after the first of the year some time
<nerdboy> https://summerofcode.withgoogle.com/
<nerdboy> i should switch back to toolchain hacking for Ada support tomorrow
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #333: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/333/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #984: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/984/
<tgBot> <Flohack> @nerdboy, I dont know if people here are keen on working with Google, and in the same time want to get rid of Android & Google Play. It sounds like a conflict of interests
<tgBot> <TitanX97> @nerdboy, 👍
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Fwd from vanyasem: why is there no SSL certeficate for ci.ubports.com?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> bump
<tgBot> <Flohack> bump
<tgBot> <Flohack> Fwd from mariogrip: the system-image server had some problem fetching images using https, so had to disable it
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Oh, okay, didn't see this. That's a bummer though, as I can't open it with ssl enforced
<tgBot> <Flohack> Well I could imagine we turn on both but dont forward http => https. That should be possible
<tgBot> <Flohack> I take a note for this on Infra
<tgBot> <thepeter> @Flohack I just want to say (hopefully again) that you guys from core team are really doing great work, thank you
<tgBot> <Flohack> @thepeter, thax for the flower ❤️
<tgBot> <thepeter> @Flohack, 🌹🌷💐
<tgBot> <bastos777> @thepeter, +1 again 👍
<tgBot> io_nl was added by: io_nl
<tgBot> <mymike00> @io_nl, welcome!
<tgBot> <io_nl> Thanks :) \o
<tgBot> <bastos777> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/JMtKynpQ/file_459.jpg
<tgBot> <bastos777> Frommen logviewer.
<tgBot> <bastos777> *from app
<tgBot> François Njeneza was added by: François Njeneza
<tgBot> <neothethird> welcome :)
<tgBot> <bastos777> @DanChapman tried to get log pasted in paste bin for you. Di you know another method to share the log?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> You could get it using ssh or adb shell or something like that
<tgBot> <Walid> have any one idea about this error (i think its related to sepolicy) … E/cutils  (   60): Failed to read /data/.layout_version: No such file or directory … E/sdcard  (   60): installd fs upgrade not yet complete. Waiting...
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Walid is your Port based on halium?
<tgBot> <Mohannes> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/oaknosGG/file_461.jpg
<tgBot> <Mohannes> We are having a very serious ubucon 😄
<tgBot> <mymike00> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/C9RYGkdf/file_462.webp
<tgBot> <Walid> no, its 100% ubports, working also on halium,(for halium system boot, container start, test_hwcomposer work, vibrator, lights but no graphics waiting for rootfs caf)
<tgBot> <ProsOne> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/wjwUPjGW/file_463.webp
<tgBot> <Mohannes> hahaha
<tgBot> <Mohannes> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/Y0omxjr2/file_465.jpg
<tgBot> <Mohannes> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/jrmd3IKr/file_467.jpg And having full blast convergene. People’s jaws are dropping :)
<tgBot> <Walid> can anyone see if there is a file in /data named ".layout_version" ?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Mohannes, 👍
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> @Mohannes, 👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼
<tgBot> <thepeter> @Mohannes, 👍👍👍 as well 😀
<tgBot> <jacobmdekker> @jacobmdekker, My mistake. Owncloud sync works fine.
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #108: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/108/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #985: SUCCESS in 51 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/985/
<tgBot> Georgecloon was added by: Georgecloon
<tgBot> <thepeter> @Georgecloon, Welcome :D
<tgBot> <io_nl> @Mohannes, 👌
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> Thank you
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> I'm going to install Ubuntu Touch on my E5 again so I figured I should join this group
<tgBot> <thepeter> that's a good idea :)
<tgBot> <thepeter> you just came in, in it's quiet moments  (ongiong ubuncon together with saturday afftrenoon are the main reasons 😁)
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> Oh, okay
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> Where would I get my apps now that the Ubuntu Store is closing?
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> Openstore?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Yep openstore.
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> How many apps are in there nowadays?
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> I remember that a few modified versions of apps like Dekko  were in there.
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @DanChapman good job with dekko 2 !! Btw the notifications do not work, do they ?
<tgBot> aorzh was added by: aorzh
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @LarreaMikel thanks! no not yet but will do soon. Working on that right now 😊
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> Great! Thank you!! \m/
<tgBot> <Walid> @Flohack is MTP mode work on any device ? and sdcard is detected ?
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> When I try to install Ubuntu Touch on my Aquaris E5 HD with Magic Device Tool I get this: "/launcher.sh: line 103: ./devices/e5hd/e5hd.sh: No such file or directory"
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> should I just run e5hd.sh manually?
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> Because it does exist
<tgBot> <Sconio> @LarreaMikel, moi aussi
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Georgecloon, Good idea to join the MDT group on here
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> Right, I'll ask over there
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> Sorry
<tgBot> <Stereofont> No need for sorry. It is a specific group for that though
<tgBot> <Yohann> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/t8grOkI0/file_468.webp
<tgBot> <DanChapman> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/vdADsbd7/file_470.png
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @LarreaMikel ^^
<nerdboy> tgBot: i don't think so, this google's open source programs office
<nerdboy> they just pay and organize, the orgs/students do the work
<nerdboy> my guess is they would accept the org application just so they don't look they're playing favorites/unfavorites
<nerdboy> this has absolutely nothing to do with android on the google side
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @DanChapman, Nice work!
<nerdboy> it's really not "working with google" rather working with your org/students
<nerdboy> they just pay
<nerdboy> gentoo is an org and they use gentoo for chromeos
<nerdboy> totally not related to google's os stuff
<tgBot> <bastos777> @DanChapman great wirk with Dekko 2. Kudos!
<tgBot> <bastos777> I see calender. Do Dekko also will display calendar in future?
<tgBot> <bastos777> looks like Dekko in future can be enhanced to a single communication hub. Would it also be able to manage matrix accounts like thunderbird will hopefully do?
<tgBot> <Field10pg> @DanChapman, Uaaauuuu
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @bastos777, Yes that is the plan to do calendar, contacts, notes etc as well
<nerdboy> cal-dav app?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @bastos777, Yes that would be possible.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> CalDAV would be implemented elsewhere, no?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> It's really just a case of creating a content plugin that dekkod can load. So most messaging formats should work. and a UI plugin to actually show the data
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> ooh
<nerdboy> battery/power control seems all over the place depending on the build installed
<nerdboy> or i could have one phone with a wonky battery i guess...
<nerdboy> but, the one updated via dev channel(?) dies when turned off, other phone battery stays charged when turned off
<nerdboy> go figure...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, so it isn't shutting down fully?
<nerdboy> afaict it is
<nerdboy> uart phone battery seems somewhere in between those two
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe we aren't poking the modem correctly to get it to shut down
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or any other component, for that matter
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Are your two phones of a similar age, or wildly different?
<nerdboy> the "good" one still has same install as when i got it
<nerdboy> the updated one craps out
<nerdboy> so, you're probably on the right track
<nerdboy> they all look the same to me, one has black back, one has translucent back
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, I thought these things had the date of manufacture on them
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But they've made small tweaks to the hardware from batch to batch, it seems
<nerdboy> the updated one has other stability problems, depending on the build
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm wondering if there might bea hardware defect in a batch that we don't know about?
<nerdboy> that's why i kept the other one as-is
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's more likely it's our software
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But considering the recent recovery issue...
<nerdboy> didn't notice much difference when they both had the same build installed
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Good.
<nerdboy> only after updating the one phone several times, trying new builds
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Shooting from the hip, I'd say we'd want to look at how FairPhone's Open OS does its shutdown. Specifically the modem. I don't trust that thing's blob firmware as far as I can throw it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But I can throw it pretty far, I guess.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So that's a bad analogy
<nerdboy> doing the flashing on debian, although i made some gentoo packages for phablet-flash plus deps
<nerdboy> i stopeed after the next thing needed a bunch more (unpackaged) python deps
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't think it'd be related to the flashing process.
<nerdboy> build stuff works fine on gentoo
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And ubuntu-device-flash is the only part of phablet-tools that I think we use any more. I think.
<nerdboy> didn't say it did, just noting a slightly different host os
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @DanChapman, ^^ Great!
<tgBot> <Sconio> yo wtf phone ?  https://youtu.be/h7C6yGgWVX4
<tgBot> <Sconio> 12GB ram, 1TB Rom, 60MP front cam
<tgBot> <Sconio> etc
<tgBot> <Sconio> oO
<tgBot> <Sconio> 2x snapdragon 830 processor
<tgBot> <Sconio> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Uukei9qG/file_471.mp4
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Remember. More megapixels doesn't mean better
<tgBot> <Sconio> x2 snapdragon
<tgBot> <Sconio> 12gbram
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> because who needs a phone that lasts for more than an hour anyway
<tgBot> <Sconio> ported UBports  😆
<tgBot> <Lyokanthrope> @Sconio, (also the one in this video has specs similar to the fairphone 2, you're thinking of the Cadenza which was just Turing being dumb)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Walid, Not sure. But if i connect my E5 i can access both internal and external storage
<tgBot> <Walid> And for fairphone 2 worl also ?
<tgBot> <Flohack> storageask @neothethird
<tgBot> <Flohack> damn bug!
<tgBot> <Walid> sd card not work properly for my device, sometime file manager show it, some times no, …  and when connected to PC nothing showing , need more debug and test
<tgBot> <Flohack> I found out it sometimes needs time to show the sd card ;)
<nerdboy> actually a conflict of interest would more like a ubports dev subverting something for some google-y purpose
<nerdboy> they're pretty much hands-off the org stuff (orgs just follow the process) and afaik the open source programs people have nothing to do with other google projects
<nerdboy> i've asked a few of them, and they truly don't know shit about any other google-y stuff...
<tgBot> <Sconio> Flo
<tgBot> <Sconio> in UBports installer, i use for my nexus 5,
<tgBot> <Sconio> what is password ?
<tgBot> <Fuchur777> @Sconio, Your laptop sudo pw
<tgBot> <Sconio> oh ok
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @LarreaMikel, Update dekko from the openstore v0.1.2 to try out what's working so far 😃
<tgBot> <DanChapman> still need to do launcher emblem counts and remove notifications that belong to read messages. But it's a start
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @DanChapman, Which needs delete and then install?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Nope just upgrade through openstore
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Ah ok
<tgBot> * DanChapman wonders who the first person to update was...
<tgBot> * Fuchur777
<tgBot> <Fuchur777> Right... Haha
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> Anyone using a oneplus one as daily ubports drivee
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> Driver?
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #264: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/264/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #986: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/986/
<tgBot> <Jakob> @DanChapman, Great! Try POP3...works. Messages reach inbox, but deleting don't work for me. Dialog "x message deleted" appear and in 5 or 7 seconds it disappear without deleting the message.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/B59tj88h/file_473.jpg
<tgBot> <Jakob> Test Notifications for dekko2, it works! Excellent work, Dan.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @mariogrip, Running on a nexus 5 at our booth at ubucon
<tgBot> <Walid> @mariogrip, 👌👍
<tgBot> <Jaume Al habla desde el zapatofóno> 👍
<tgBot> <arudy> @mariogrip, I didnt saw them ! … /me installing it on m10
<tgBot> <Jaume Al habla desde el zapatofóno> What is your opinion about Wire?supergroup. Althought we haven't app for Ubuntu Touch. …  I ask to supergroup.
 * nerdboy would've been GSoC mentor for Gentoo but got sucked into beagleboard.org the one year gentoo wasn't an org...
<nerdboy> should be possible to leverage gsoc for a dev or two as well as student "interns"
 * nerdboy thinking about recruiting ads
<tgBot> <Martin> Notifications works 👍. Thanks @DanChapman
<nerdboy> actually i think software docs (especially developer docs) count as "code" for gsoc
 * nerdboy trying to unravel the gordian knot of recruiting devs but not having awesome deveoloper docs
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> nerdboy: damn it, I could have probably made that GSoC cash without stress!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I do question who you're talking to, though
<nerdboy> you apparently
<nerdboy> what stress?  i've done it the last three years, ask any questions you want
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I mean, without the stress I acquired from the jobs I had instead of SoC
<nerdboy> the org suggests projects and normally we get proposals for those plus a bunch of other stuff
<nerdboy> probably less "other stuff" for more typical orgs
<nerdboy> one of the suggested ubports projects could certainly be developer/user docs
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or maybe not. You do seem to dislike the docs we have. I wrote lots of 'em. :P
<nerdboy> i don't "dislike" them per se
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Thanks Simon
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> np lol
<nerdboy> they are just a bit too concise i guess
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh? Too many assumptions?
<nerdboy> the best examples are also kind of a high bar
<nerdboy> mainly gentoo/yocto
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, sure. I always want to improve though.
<nerdboy> which is what slaves, er interns are for
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Any specific examples of what needs to be improved?
<nerdboy> if you're still in school you could be gsoc student, otherwise you'd have to be a mentor
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I am. Associate's and not Bachelor's or above, though
<nerdboy> what did just talk about last night?  i'd vote for a "hacking the build setup" doc
<nerdboy> *we even
<nerdboy> including some androidian stuff until it goes bye-bye
<nerdboy> it wasn't too bad for some stuff, mainly the repos tied to the hardware/kernel
<nerdboy> but it still took a lot of spelunking without any real roadmap
<nerdboy> luckily i have a little experience hacking build systems
<nerdboy> but, when it breaks all bets are off and feels like i neevr touched it before
<nerdboy> if we really need to scope that project then i would try to get a bunch of feedback first
<nerdboy> probably a survey or two and some draft stuff
<nerdboy> at least have roadmap for the "full" docs you'd like to have
<nerdboy> but more than that is recruiting more people to help on the dev side, including docs/community stuff
<nerdboy> didn't say it was easy, yocto is under linux foundation
<nerdboy> gentoo *is* a foundation and spent a lot of time working on docs
<nerdboy> even before i joined in 2003
#ubports 2017-09-10
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #316: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/316/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #987: SUCCESS in 1 min 51 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/987/
 * nerdboy wouldn't mind seeing grouper build
<nerdboy> somebody actually did a new kernel for that (believe it or not)
<nerdboy> pretty sure that's the oldest nexus7
<nerdboy> running 7.1.2 apparently, but the Big Kernel Upgrade was to 3.4.113
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Hey nerdboy are you a nerdbot?
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @UniversalSuperBox, 😝
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #122: SUCCESS in 1.5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/122/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #988: SUCCESS in 0.43 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/988/
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @ubports_bot, You and me both!
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Jakob, I think i see the main issue with pop messages not being deleted. There isn't a configured "Trash" folder by default for POP3, which is where your message is trying to be moved to. Needs add a check before deleting the first message to create a local trash folder if it doesn't exist.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Martin, 👍
<tgBot> <Flohack> @DanChapman, Will the dekkod be always unconfined?
<tgBot> <harishsays> https://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2017/09/09/i-worked-with-elon-musk-and-learned-that-intelligence-is-not-the-key-to-success/
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Flohack not sure right now. It needs to be unconfined so it can work like an actual mail client and not some half arsed intermittent mess that you get with click confinement and messaging protocols. Spent too many years trying to work with confinement and it's just a royal PITA. Plus Dekko isn't just a UT application, so i don't want it to have to work drastically different across platforms. Don't get me wrong i'd love for it to run confined but a
<tgBot> cost? dekkod has been running all night on my phone, received 465 notifications across 5 email accounts and it only used 2% battery over 6 hours.  Not bad IMHO
<tgBot> <Flohack> ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> No Im just asking bc im curious
<tgBot> <Flohack> Maybe we should think about giving confinement a whole new idea
<tgBot> <Flohack> Currently it blocks many great ideas. And hey, my desktop has no confinement and I am also having no issues
<tgBot> <DanChapman> 😃 +1 to that! It really is broken for some usecases
<tgBot> <Flohack> People who use Ubuntu Touch could be called a bit more aware of security and maybe they dont click each stupid clickbait 😆
<tgBot> <Flohack> +1 Notification works!!!
<tgBot> <Flohack> Awesome, I can tell Alberto we´ve made a good progress
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> Time tu push up this patreon community! :D https://www.patreon.com/dekkoproject
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #334: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/334/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #989: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/989/
<tgBot> <Flohack> So @DanChapman the notifications use the module idea for account-polld? How much work was it to get it done?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> No it just pushes the notification straight to the postal service over dbus. (I stole the push_client from account-polld) It didn't really seem to make sense to store the notifications and then wait for the next polld run to pass them on to the post service. This way I don't need to store anything and just act as a proxy.  … Code for the plugin is here https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/ubuntu-notification-plugin
<tgBot> <Field10pg> @DanChapman, Good job Dan excellent notifications. Uauuuuuu
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Field10pg, 👍
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> Is anyone here succesfully using whatsapp on UT with LoquiIM?
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> @DanChapman Is there a place to put bugs about Dekko?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Cesar_Herrera AFK right now but there's a link to the issue tracker in the open store info 😊
<tgBot> <Flohack> @DanChapman, There is a bug that in reply to a mail I do not get the OSK ;)
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> @DanChapman, Thanks
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Flohack, not a dekko bug 😊 i presume it's a focus issue in unity8 (or somewhere else) for multi window apps. Just pull the indicator panel down a little and close it and the keyboard should pop up
<tgBot> <Flohack> ^^ ok
<tgBot> <DanChapman> webbrowser has the same issue with private mode
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> @Georgecloon, For mW it worked after several attemtps
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> @Andre Büsgen, With encryption as well?
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> To be honest I only checked whether registration works. I don't use WhatsApp. Only for some group conversations.
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> Unfortunately it's the largest IM service where I live
<tgBot> <Georgecloon> And I'd rather not carry another phone just for whatsapp.
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> i tried ubports on my oneplus but it's not in an usable state for me. I will have to wait some time before my main device goes ubports ;)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> WhatsApp is always the stumbling block. For that convenience you have to sell your soul though …
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Hopefully anbox will works soon on ut
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Then you won't have to sell your soul
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Vijay Kumar, is anybody even working on making that happen?
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> I am not but there are people working on it and on Ubuntu desktop it is working also..
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> If you like there is a tg group for anbox
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @anbox
<tgBot> <Jaume Al habla desde el zapatofóno> @DanChapman, How can I help?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Vijay Kumar, By using whatsapp you still sell it a bit ^^
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @Flohack, You would do that for the stupid friends who won't leave WhatsApp . Wouldn't you if you could ?
<tgBot> <Flohack> sure
<tgBot> <Flohack> I dont say selling your soul is bad per se ^^
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/OUFaNtlo/file_474.webp
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> (damn nothing witty to say)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Their business model is about control. If you sidestep that they will outflank you quite rapudly
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Rapidly even
<tgBot> <DanChapman> If my family or friends aren't on telegram then they will have to call, sms or email me, simple as that. I can't be bothered with having 101 IM apps and I don't even try and persuade them to use the one i like... I just call them 😊
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Maybe an Asteroid OS hack is a compromise?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Vijay Kumar, I'm not really interested in using it, thanks anyway. I've just havn't heard about anybody still working on it specifically for UT
<tgBot> <ahayzen> @DanChapman, They sound suspiciously like this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1623861 which we thought may have regressed at one point. But depends on your qtubuntu version as well
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1623861 in Canonical System Image "Switching between two windows of the same app using quick swipe from right edge breaks focus" [High,Fix released]
<tgBot> <Flohack> hmm and also this here: https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/issues/52
<tgBot> <ahayzen> Florian can you link that bug I just posted in that GitHub issue it maybe related and help debug
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Perhaps related to my 'training message' freeze. Which I must file a bug report on
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @ahayzen aha! that does indeed seem very similar. Thanks
<tgBot> <Flohack> @ahayzen, Done ;)
<tgBot> <eszklar> @ Dan Chapman: I'm using Dekko 2 with Gmail and am receiving notifications on my Nexus 5 with is then pushed to my Pebble watch via the RockWork app. Fantastic.
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @DanChapman, Yup. 😊
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @eszklar, hah nice! 😃
<tgBot> <DanChapman> I was going to get a pebble watch at one point. I wonder how much I can pick one up for nowadays
<tgBot> <DanChapman> ooo pebble steel for £60
<tgBot> <eszklar> @ Dan Chapman: I have a plain Pebble, but it was cheap. Nice to be able to use it in some capacity once Fitbit fully kills Pebble.
<tgBot> <ahayzen> @Flohack, Thanks :-)
<tgBot> <eszklar> Wondering if Asteroid OS would ever come to UBPorts.
<tgBot> <Walid> there is any chance to have android wear application or similar in ubports?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @eszklar, I was thinking that if you absolutely MUST have WhatsApp, keep it in an isolated box on your wrist …
<tgBot> <Stereofont> January 2015: 50% more WhatsApp messages than SMS texts, globally
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @eszklar, Just need someone to make a syncing app for it, I'm sure it would be welcomed
<tgBot> <Lorxu> And I'm sure they would get all the help they'd need in the AsteroidOS IRC channel
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #109: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/109/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #990: SUCCESS in 50 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/990/
<tgBot> <eszklar> @Lorxu, True, would be interested in AsteroidOS working with UBPorts myself.
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> Which device would you guys recommend for the best ubports compatibility now and in the future?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> fairphone 2 is pretty solid. Just hard to come by in a short time 😊
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> wasn't it about 600€? If so this is too expensive for me at the moment :). But it's woth a fair device it think.
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> It would be great if all their components were free as in freedom, too. At least for the firmware
<tgBot> <Field10pg> @DanChapman, all the reason
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Andre yeah they are expensive, but afaik that one has the most complete port. Nexus 5 is also a good device
<tgBot> stefanomelchior was added by: stefanomelchior
<tgBot> <mymike00> @ahayzen, how did you wrote `Florian` with the link to his profile even if he's got a username?
<tgBot> <Flohack> ^^
<tgBot> <bastos777> @mymike00, Good question.
<tgBot> <bastos777> @DanChapman thank you for the notifications
<tgBot> <DanChapman> 👍
<tgBot> <bastos777> is there a way to link notifications only to prefered contacts?
<tgBot> <bastos777> for example only to adresses of adress book?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> No but that's a great idea!
<tgBot> <bastos777> Are notifications work also if Dekko is closed?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Could you create an issue for that please and describe how you would like it to work https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/dekko/issues/new
<tgBot> <DanChapman> yep you can close dekko. The service will also restart after a reboot so no need to reopen dekko
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Thinking about it... a silence notifications for thread feature would also be nice. especially for noisy mailing lists and threads your not really interested in
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> @DanChapman, Do you have one? If so how is the build quality?
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> a Fairphone to be clear
<tgBot> <Jose Barakat> Question: Is it possible to install a UBPorts ROM in a tablet with MTK 8317T CPU (Acer Iconia B1) ?
<tgBot> <mymike00> only if there is already a port fot it, and I don't thinko so. see https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch here supported devices
<tgBot> <ahayzen> @mymike00, Just typed @ then started typing the name then clicked on it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mymike00, Sometimes Telegram forgets how to username.
<tgBot> <mymike00> @UniversalSuperBox, ah ok😂😂
<tgBot> <ahayzen> 😂🙈
<tgBot> <Jose Barakat> @mymike00, How can I help support unsupported devices like mine?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Jose Barakat, There are hundreds of devices out there, all unique. In any real scenario it is likely to be so long before your tablet is supported that it would be antique
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Supported tablets are even more rare than supported phones
<tgBot> <Stereofont> That is the honest answer
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Andre Büsgen, Yes I have one. Good build quality but a bit heavy for my liking
<tgBot> <DanChapman> On th upside though you would definitiely noticed if somone nabbed it out of your pocket
<tgBot> <DanChapman> 😃
<tgBot> <Jose Barakat> @Stereofont, Thanks. Now I know it's time to buy a new one. Supported by both Android and UBPorts.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> BQ M10 FHD is supported. May still be in their clearance section
<tgBot> <Stereofont> But you cannot dual boot
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> @DanChapman, Thanks. I will think of Fairphone when it's time to get a new smartphone ;)
<tgBot> H was added by: H
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> Linux Phone Crowdfunder Hits $200k, Is ‘Ahead of Trend Line to Succeed’ … http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/linux-phone-crowdfunder-hits-200k-ahead-trend-line-succeed
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> I'm sorry to spam... But sheesh... This might actually happen....
<tgBot> <geminis65> dekko para desktop?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @kz6fittycent, Great. still waiting for it to ship. ;)
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> Yeah. If it actually makes it there's that. However their laptop is apparently shipping...
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> And a tablet too I think
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, but they had the normal crowdfunder problems. I'll believe this phone when I see it.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And we can make a decision on it as a project when that happens. :)
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> Same here.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @geminis65, sorry i'm not sure I follow. what are you wanting to know?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @DanChapman, Is there a Desktop version?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Ah ok thanks @Stereofont
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @geminis65 there's a snap you can install or you can build it from source https://dekkoproject.org/download/
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @DanChapman Hi Dan, I was not online for some days. Thanks very much: notifications works, but should it already work sending new e-mails? I have the N5. BR.
<tgBot> H was added by: H
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @DanChapman, I think you forgot to change an option in _config.yml. :)
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Hah yeah i keep forgetting to do that! In fact i will fix that now while i update the click package info
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Mohannes, bloggit
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> I can receive, but not to send. It freezes the app.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Mohannes, sweet
<tgBot> Erwin Yükselgil was added by: Erwin Yükselgil
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @UniversalSuperBox HI Dalton, any news OTA2 please? Thanks. BR.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, it's in rc right now
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Milan Korecky, Milan freezing or just not respoding when hitting send? One bug workaround is you need to press enter key after each recipient email address. It should do that automatically when the text field loses focus. Could this be it?
<tgBot> <Flohack> history
<tgBot> <Flohack> lol sry
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And it's being tested. Guess we didn't really think through the idea of being able to release during a conference?
<tgBot> H was added by: H
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @H, Having fun?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, No we did not ^^
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @UniversalSuperBox, Oh, it's a new form of spam. Great.
<tgBot> H was added by: H
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @DanChapman, well said man
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> @UniversalSuperBox, He told me that he is getting kicked out from the group
<tgBot> <Flohack> Could we have good usernames pls
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> @UniversalSuperBox, He's my friend... I told him about our targets
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, alright
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> Ooh
<tgBot> <Flohack> But please set yourself some reasonable name
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> All I see is him leaving on his own accord
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @kz6fittycent, no.  if canonical couldn't do it, they won't do it.  We are the hope in this realm.  Great if I'm wrong, but I probably won't be.
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> @wayneoutthere, It actually don't matter even they achieve the target
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> We are currently engaged in different goal
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> right.  they need people like us who will build greatness not on the payroll.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> hopefully the two projects at least help each other to some level
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> but it woudl be greta to see $200K over here
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> @wayneoutthere, Man, everyone is great... never underestimate anyone...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> true sorry didn't want to say they aren't great but that we should all work together and focus
<tgBot> <Flohack> "Dear Librem founders, in case your phone doesnt make it, take your money and put it to UBports" 😆
<tgBot> <twinkybot> Hi all, I wanted to just to say hello and give my thanks to all who make the UT on FP2 possible. I was waiting for this now for at the very least for two years
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, yes, like that
<tgBot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, 🤣
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> anyway, my message to all 705 of you is this: don't quit, pick up the steam, give another 10 minutes per day to this and we will see cool things happen quickly
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @DanChapman, Freezes. With the enter closes super quickly the sending window. New email appears in Outbox, without being send. If I try to send new one the first one is moved to Drafts, and the new one is in Outbox. Nothing goes out in the end.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> THe log file should tell you why it's jsut sitting in outbox. What mailservice do you use?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Gmail
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/VAfxSs0k/file_476.jpg
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Milan please file an issue here https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/dekko/issues along with the log
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Ups, I will learn now how to fill an issue. 😱, OK I will try.
<tgBot> <twinkybot> @neothethird BTW did anyone ever try to get in contact with the FSF?
<tgBot> <neothethird> @twinkybot, Ummmm, no, not yet. I don't know how fond they'd be with us using the proprietary android drivers ... Maybe they'd be up for some sort of campaign to create a completely free reverse-engineered phone, but if you look at the respects-your-freedom certified devices, they're all crazy old and slow...
<tgBot> <Lorxu> If you use proprietary drivers, don't even try
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Even Replicant doesn't get their certification
<tgBot> <Lorxu> It's a waste of time
<tgBot> <twinkybot> But they are still trying as far as  I know. Maybe they can share so me resources.
<tgBot> * JeffiG
<tgBot> <salarelv> @DanChapman, Dan, is the snap still from March? My snap info shows no updates
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #265: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/265/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #991: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/991/
<tgBot> <Sconio> @kz6fittycent, +1 order !
<tgBot> <deedend> @Sconio, Good! I have ordered the other day!
<tgBot> <deedend> It's not possible to have a matrix bridge for this group?
<tgBot> <Sconio> I do not know, it's a good idea!
<tgBot> <mymike00> there's a irc bridge...
<tgBot> <Sconio> ??
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @deedend, +1
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Irc bridge is uncomfortable to use
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Would be nice to have a direct matrix - telegram bridge, as it is in Halium chat
<tgBot> <mymike00> i don't use it so I didn't know...🤗
<tgBot> <vanyasem> It's possible to have both at the same time though
<tgBot> <Sconio> 👍
<tgBot> <Sconio> how ?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> All we need to do is to add a bot here (@tchncs_bot) and make a matrix room on tchncs instance
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Matrix.org doesn't support that bridge at the moment
<tgBot> <Sconio> can you do it ?
<tgBot> <Sconio> oh ok
<tgBot> <vanyasem> tchncs.de has https://github.com/SijmenSchoon/telematrix enabled by default and it works through @tchncs_bot
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Sconio, yes I can sir
<tgBot> <vanyasem> not sure if im allowed though
<tgBot> <vanyasem> we never got to a conclusion with @UniversalSuperBox
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I hesitate because we use tchncs in the Halium group
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, and I find it super convenient
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It makes a subpar experience for IRC users. But TeleIRC should keep working. But I also need to look into it more.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> real talk
<tgBot> <vanyasem> think about it man
<tgBot> <Kévin> Gent, i've highlighted a fix to repair the online account owncloud (never implemented on the phones): https://github.com/ubports/calendar-app/issues/30 it's not the most relevant place for it. Do i need to link it somewhere in the github ?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (Photo, 1233x722) https://irc.ubports.com/iguKF4gv/file_478.jpg halium chat
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (Photo, 1280x558) https://irc.ubports.com/0jDYghh7/file_480.jpg ubports chat
<tgBot> <vanyasem> which one is more comfortable to read?
<tgBot> <bastos777> Halium for sure!
<tgBot> <mymike00> yep, but can't you use Telegram😁?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I hate using Telegram for non-personal stuff
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I use it now, so it seems I can
<tgBot> <vanyasem> though I can't on UBports (webapp is too slow)
<tgBot> <mymike00> @vanyasem, oh, I understand...
<tgBot> <mymike00> @vanyasem, I agree on that
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, I can get distracted by my GF if I chat here
<tgBot> <vanyasem> she's not on Riot, so in that case I could just close Telegram and focus on my work
<tgBot> <vanyasem> does that count as a valid argument? :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> If there is a bridge and someone spams from Matrix can they be blocked without disabling the bridge?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If there's a mod in the Matrix room with an app that supports the mod tools, I'd suppose
<tgBot> <vanyasem> yes, you can kick (or ban) that person from the room
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Stereofont, The proper bridges create an user per, well, user. So you can just kick/ban them as if they're just a single user, the bridge relays it
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Lorxu, exactly 👍
<tgBot> <Stereofont> If the mod there and admin here disagree?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> plz don't over-complicate stuff
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Then an admin here can go through blocked Telegram list and unblock IIRC
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @vanyasem, A good argument but about only one person. I don't know if there is a downside to others that needs to be considered also
<tgBot> <pavi4de> @DanChapman, I also follow the same rule. I just am replacing telegram with riot. That lead to my mom telling my relatives about riot and they were like WTH is it? 😄
<tgBot> <mymike00> @DanChapman, I'm trying to make more people install Telegram, but it's hard...😱😉
<tgBot> <per_sonne> @mymike00, I just go: "want to reach me? Install Telegram".
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> There is already a ubports group on matrix.. but I think that is not in tchncs
<tgBot> <per_sonne> "You don't have whatsapp?"
<tgBot> <per_sonne> "No, I don't have whatsapp. Fuck you."
<tgBot> <mymike00> @per_sonne, yeah, like that. but it doens't work always...😭
<tgBot> <per_sonne> Who cares. If they don't want to reach you, they don't deserve to have you as a contact on Telegram.
<tgBot> <per_sonne> - "You're being a dick, just install whatsapp!" … - "Maybe I should install MY FIST ON YOUR FACE?!"
<tgBot> <Stereofont> In Brazil, when WhatsApp was blocked people flocked to Telegram.  When WhatsApp was unblocked they mostly went back. Peer pressure is very difficult to overcome
<tgBot> <per_sonne> *oh snap* (literally snap)
<tgBot> <per_sonne> @Stereofont, That's why I make people follow me. Want to reach me? Telegram. Every. Single. Time.
<tgBot> <pavi4de> @LarreaMikel, Matrix is decentralised, you dont need the channel to be on same server.
<tgBot> <per_sonne> Just the other day, my company wanted me to use Google Authenticator. I told them: "I don't use Android".
<tgBot> <per_sonne> "Oh, you have an Iphone?"
<tgBot> <per_sonne> "nope".
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @pavi4de, don't know how the bot works...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @per_sonne, We have a couple TOTP apps.
<tgBot> <per_sonne> I don't know, I show them.
<tgBot> <per_sonne> I'm using them right now.
<tgBot> <pavi4de> @LarreaMikel, tchncs is just one server in the huge matrix network. It also runs a bot which connects the matrix and telegram networks making them look kind of good atleast on matrix side.
<tgBot> <pavi4de> It runs this software on its matrix server https://github.com/SijmenSchoon/telematrix
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> yep, I can see it working on the halium group.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> "Keep it simple" is good general principle. Would seven bridges be wise?
<tgBot> <pavi4de> @vanyasem, lol good one 😊
<tgBot> <pavi4de> @vanyasem, Obviously the matrix one is better formatted.
<tgBot> <pavi4de> I still dont understand why some groups are still stuck in the past(telegram)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I know that, for example, @bhushanshah sits in IRC, Matrix, and Telegram.
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @Kévin, 👍nice one. That's something I have been hoping for.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So it's not really helpful to "grow the audience" when people sit in all three to get the best experience anyway. :/
<tgBot> <pavi4de> Tensor client is available for Ubuntu also. People do install it.
<tgBot> <pavi4de> We have the Kitsune working on it.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes indeed.
<tgBot> <pavi4de> https://github.com/delijati/tensor/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Like I said, we'll need to give a bit of thought to it. Really no sense in trying to argue about it right now
<tgBot> <pavi4de> Here is a dot click package to enter matrix world https://github.com/delijati/tensor/releases/download/v0.6.1/tensor.delijati_0.6.1_armhf.click
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, there is also uMatriks
<tgBot> <blendergeek0> @Lorxu, Replicant gets FSF's endorsement as a fully free operating system though none of the hardware (the s3, s2, etc.) gets the FSF's RYF (Respects Your Freedom) certifcation because of nonfree bootloaders. … See this page: https://www.gnu.org/distros/free-non-gnu-distros.html for FSF's statement on Replicant.
<nerdboy> lineage without gapps is apparently non-Android...  good to know
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> What's the reason for contacting the FSF and becoming certified?
<nerdboy> being able to claim you comply with their criteria
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Aaaaaand...?
<nerdboy> not looked what they pick about os-wise, but fdroid apps have to be open source and other stuff
 * nerdboy did not memorize the list
<nerdboy> any app that touches "non-free resources gets a big fat (red) worning
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Indeed
<nerdboy> *warning even
<nerdboy> anything worse than that doesn't make it in at all afaict
 * nerdboy trying really hard not to work on sunday for a change
#ubports 2019-09-02
<ubptgbot> Nola Stephens was added by: Nola Stephens
<ubptgbot> <Nola Stephens> (Photo, 540x720) https://irc.ubports.com/g2Ctq6gc.png
<ubptgbot> <Nola Stephens> (Photo, 664x370) https://irc.ubports.com/mw6BG50i.png
<ubptgbot> <Nola Stephens> q zum zvennp lyuj
<ubptgbot> <Nola Stephens> [Edit] http://bit.ly/2YRt2V0?84342
<ubptgbot> limxz97 was added by: limxz97
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TotalSonic [Just saw the video of UT Edge gui running on the Purism Librem 5 dev board that …], Fantastic
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Which other OS'es are “working“ noe besides PureOS and UT?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> [Edit] Which other OS'es are “working“ now besides PureOS and UT?
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> that KDE Plasma thing
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> It's literally called Plasma Mobile (duh)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Is that even working yet?
<ubptgbot> song howard was added by: song howard
<ubptgbot> <song howard> (Photo, 400x400) https://irc.ubports.com/dr1JJBSP.png
<ubptgbot> frapaberal was added by: frapaberal
<ubptgbot> <frapaberal> hi folks - got moto g5 + to boot, display/wifi/input seems working (following @UniversalSuperBox work and few halium docs)
<ubptgbot> <frapaberal> but the build is far from being completed - anyone been working on that device and got stuff like bt/camera working?
<ubptgbot> <frapaberal> anyone interested to have the rest also working?
<ubptgbot> <frapaberal> has anything been done in that direction already?
<ubptgbot> <frapaberal> cheers
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> you may have more luck attempting to get audio and calls
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> is it msm8953?
<ubptgbot> <frapaberal> yup
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> BT should probably work same way as on Sailfish
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> https://github.com/NotKit/android_kernel_motorola_msm8953/commit/c85a486bfec47dfbd15fb45331742e371244d994
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> but it also needed https://github.com/NotKit/droid-config-addison/commit/3036cddbb05cbe15725aa7c8ad59a94f07c702c7
<ubptgbot> <frapaberal> coolio - that's awesome
<ubptgbot> <frapaberal> also - qq - any way to wake after screen goes off? phone is unresponsive to hdw keys
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @frapaberal please join @ubports_porting. I didn't notice we were in wrong group at first
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> there is a kernel fix for power button in FAQ there
<ubptgbot> <frapaberal> ha...indeed, that might help 😜
<ubptgbot> <Volfoni> Hello! I got this strange message from my VPN today: Looks like your system is leaking WebRTC requests. WebRTC is a modern browser-based technology for realtime communication - voice calling, video chats and file sharing directly in a browser. … WebRTC implements STUN (Session Traversal Utilities for Nat), a protocol that allows to discov
<ubptgbot> er the public IP address sometimes. To disable it: … Mozilla Firefox: Type "about:config" in the address bar. Scroll down to "media.peerconnection.enabled", double click to set it to false. … Google Chrome: Install Google official extension WebRTC Network Limiter, go to extension settings and switch to Use only my default public IP address.
<ubptgbot> <Volfoni> Morph Browser flaw??
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> @malditobastardo [Is that even working yet?], sorta
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @FinlayDaG33k [sorta], Can i use as my daily driver?
<ubptgbot> nkr_96 was added by: nkr_96
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> @malditobastardo [Can i use as my daily driver?], Depends. … Yes you can but you'll miss out on a lot of apps rly
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Well if i can at least use it to make and receive calls thats something
<ubptgbot> <ulrichard> @malditobastardo [Well if i can at least use it to make and receive calls thats something], As long as you don't want to use bluetooth for that...
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Where can I check the progress?
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> @malditobastardo [Well if i can at least use it to make and receive calls thats something], When I tried it, I could.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Volfoni [Hello! I got this strange message from my VPN today: Looks like your system is l …], If you do that to your Firefox. Forget to use pages like Jitsi meet etc. webrtc is essential to use services like that
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @malditobastardo [Is that even working yet?], It's running but still no calls.
<ubptgbot> <Volfoni> I don't use anything that is too intrusive.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Volfoni [Hello! I got this strange message from my VPN today: Looks like your system is l …], I'm a bit concerned that your VPN is tracking that for you though
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Means at a base level that they're logging your traffic
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And associating it to you
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @UniversalSuperBox [I'm a bit concerned that your VPN is tracking that for you though], That webrtc "issue" is typical from any browser analysis
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Such as ipleak.net etc
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 640x1136) https://irc.ubports.com/lmOreoId.png
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Anyway. I run vpn on all of my devices
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @John (Marlin) [It's running but still no calls.], Ok so do you have any webpage where can I see the project progress?
<ubptgbot> <Volfoni> @UniversalSuperBox [Means at a base level that they're logging your traffic], According to you, what are the best VPN services?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Volfoni [According to you, what are the best VPN services?], "VPN services" are exactly antithetical to the meaning of the acronym VPN
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Using a VPN client as a means of tunneling all public traffic is fine, but calling it a VPN is a lie
<ubptgbot> <Volfoni> Well, I agree with you but what do you propose for someone like who isn't a dev?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's a tunnel/re-routing service
<ubptgbot> <Volfoni> *like me
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it has nothing to do with being a dev or not. and it's nothing to do with UT either, so we should probably move the discussion to https://t.me/UBportsOF instead
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @malditobastardo [Ok so do you have any webpage where can I see the project progress?], Not sure where to track their progress. It's probably on git. It's based on halium, so they are pretty much stuck at the same places we are on the halium ports. Here's the installation page: … https://www.plasma-mobile.org/get/
<ubptgbot> HolyFenrir was added by: HolyFenrir
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @malditobastardo [Ok so do you have any webpage where can I see the project progress?], [Edit] Not sure where to track their progress. It's probably on git. It's based on halium, so they are pretty much stuck at the same places we are on the halium ports. Of course that would not be the case with Librem and PinePhone. Here's the ins
<ubptgbot> tallation page: … https://www.plasma-mobile.org/get/
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> still not topic 😂😂😂
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> in other news the flick keyboard is getting closer
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/lnEJdfZU.png
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> crud autocaps ruined the screenie 😂😂😂
<ubptgbot> <Natureway> (Sticker, 512x400) https://irc.ubports.com/OlQ6pHJQ.webp
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> crud........the memories ........
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> @dohbee [it's a tunnel/re-routing service], I think re-routing or "proxy" would indeed be a better term... … a VPN is a Virtual *Private* Network :p  … services like NordVPN and ProtonVPN take the "Private" out of VPN XD
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> nah services lik nord and proton are Virtual *Public* Network Services xD
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Kind of like VPNs are privately owned but available to the public.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://t.me/UBportsOF tho
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Hi guys, what is with https://uappexplorer.com/ ?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Waldbursche [Hi guys, what is with https://uappexplorer.com/ ?], open-store.io
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> https://uappexplorer.com/   is dead?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Is not being able to paste in a Mapbox API key into Pure Maps preferences settings a known bug?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @TotalSonic [Is not being able to paste in a Mapbox API key into Pure Maps preferences settin …], Yes, the author has already resolved it and it should reach us in the next release.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Ezl9nV0e.webp
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @TotalSonic [Is not being able to paste in a Mapbox API key into Pure Maps preferences settin …], Actually, it is possible to get around this using the Advanced Text Functions we were speaking about earlier... it has cut/copy/paste built in.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @imraniqbal [Actually, it is possible to get around this using the Advanced Text Functions we …], where is the info on how to run that?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @TotalSonic [where is the info on how to run that?], Remember when we spoke about having SSH access available, just in case?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @imraniqbal [Remember when we spoke about having SSH access available, just in case?], I think you were talking with someone else.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> ... I have never used SSH myself.  Although could learn if needed.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @TotalSonic [I think you were talking with someone else.], This was your post in that discussion... just a look a few messages up: https://t.me/ubports_qa_team/20636.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @imraniqbal [This was your post in that discussion... just a look a few messages up: https:// …], ok, thanks!
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> You're welcome.
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> test
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @hummlbach [test], success
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> not... it added the message although not all messages had been loaded...
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> [Edit] not... it added my message although not all messages had been loaded...
<ubptgbot> tyler swanson was added by: tyler swanson
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/CuD3qEDL.png
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @imraniqbal [Actually, it is possible to get around this using the Advanced Text Functions we …], hey - it worked!
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> I was able to paste in my Mapbox API key as well
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @TotalSonic [hey - it worked!], Excellent, enjoy all the new OSK toys.  Don't forget to mention any feedback as well, particularly to @Javacookies.
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> Hi folks, … My FP2 is about to die (screen flickering well known trouble)... … What is the current choice for a new phone to buy, to install ubports on ?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @imraniqbal [Excellent, enjoy all the new OSK toys.  Don't forget to mention any feedback as …], Will do!  Thanks @javacookies for making this available!
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> wow @Javacookies - the new keyboard is awesome :)
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Pascal [Hi folks, … My FP2 is about to die (screen flickering well known trouble)... … What …], OnePlus One, Nexus 5 or Meizu Pro 5 are all good choices depending on your preferences and region.  PinePhone should also be available towards the end of this year.
<ubptgbot> Albert Hemen was added by: Albert Hemen
<ubptgbot> <Albert Hemen> (Photo, 195x188) https://irc.ubports.com/fICkKkjv.png
<ubptgbot> <Albert Hemen> (Photo, 629x395) https://irc.ubports.com/GtdGzKyN.png
<ubptgbot> <Albert Hemen> gwjq ciu aahykvq
<ubptgbot> <Albert Hemen> [Edit] http://bit.ly/2YOcCNb?77037
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> @UniversalSuperBox spam
#ubports 2019-09-03
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @TotalSonic [<reply to media>], psst wanna try another osk toy? :p
<ubptgbot> <deedend> Anyone here uses uadblock? Is it good? Which blocklist do you suggest?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @deedend [Anyone here uses uadblock? Is it good? Which blocklist do you suggest?], uAdBlock is excellent.  I currently use AdGuard.
<ubptgbot> Rose Hamlin was added by: Rose Hamlin
<ubptgbot> <Rose Hamlin> (Photo, 200x200) https://irc.ubports.com/O9JhY0h8.png
<ubptgbot> <Rose Hamlin> (Photo, 672x430) https://irc.ubports.com/p2MmAsmb.png
<ubptgbot> <Rose Hamlin> u on boeaosdgg scw tcblx
<ubptgbot> <Rose Hamlin> [Edit] http://bit.ly/2YOcCNb?17192
<ubptgbot> <deedend> @TotalSonic [uAdBlock is excellent.  I currently use AdGuard.], Thanks mate
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @deedend [Thanks mate], actually AdGuard just let some ads through - trying out the Energized list now - seems to be better for the page I had problems on
<ubptgbot> <deedend> OK, I'll try that. Thank you
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @UniversalSuperBox @Flohack spam
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> where? I don't see no spam
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Just disappeared
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> wink wink
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> My note 4 port has gone backwards, no idea whats going on with it
<ubptgbot> <SpecialSpac> Little Question. With the new Fairphone 3 launched, will UBPorts be able to support it?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @SpecialSpac [Little Question. With the new Fairphone 3 launched, will UBPorts be able to supp …], the answer - maybe eventually - but definitely not at all when it is first launched
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> as it runs on android 9 :p
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> ... and as far as I know no one from the UBports team has one, nor have they even had any access to a dev kit
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> me typing speed deffo not close to steve
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> heehee
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> even the specs were unknown to UBports until Fairphone published them to the public
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> then again not completely used to me new layout :>
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] then again i'm not completely used to me new layout :>
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [then again i'm not completely used to me new layout :>], my Meizu Pro 5 is my daily driver so I was actually sweating when I first installed Kuigi's PR OSK.   Given I don't want to go through that twice in a single day - you will have to forgive me for not testing your Flick OSK as well.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> lol sure no problem
<ubptgbot> kajinoz was added by: kajinoz
<ubptgbot> <deedend> Wow Ubports on librem 5 devkit is quite snappy, it's promising!
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @deedend [Wow Ubports on librem 5 devkit is quite snappy, it's promising!], 👀
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it does look smooth, I guess on par with nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <deedend> Is the compass on the OPO with ubports working?
<ubptgbot> <deedend> I can rotate it in stellarium, but maybe I am doing something wrong
<ubptgbot> <deedend> Sorry, CAN'T
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The stellarium port doesn't use location services at all to my knowledge.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or any other sensor
<ubptgbot> <deedend> Yeah, it uses at least the accelerometer
<ubptgbot> <deedend> I can tilt the view tilting the phone
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @deedend [I can rotate it in stellarium, but maybe I am doing something wrong], That's an issue with the Stellarium app itself.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @deedend [I can tilt the view tilting the phone], https://t.me/UbuntuAppDevEN/19692.
<ubptgbot> <deedend> I see, thank you
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> You're welcome.
<ubptgbot> Masmusum was added by: Masmusum
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> @TotalSonic [<reply to media>], What is it and how to install it ?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @RedXXIII [What is it and how to install it ?], it is additional controls for the OnScreen Keyoboard. To install type `sudo ubports-qa install PR-78` in the Terminal
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> @TotalSonic [it is additional controls for the OnScreen Keyoboard. To install type sudo ubpor …], Thanks I will test that! Is the OnScreen Keyboard the default keyboard or an other KB I need to install first?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> please do it at your own risk! … if something fails, you might need to reflash  … just a gentle reminder 😁
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> that's just the default OSK which is actually the only option … just added some other functions aside from moving the cursor by pressing and holding the space key
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> @Javacookies [please do it at your own risk! … if something fails, you might need to reflash  … ju …], That is surely a precious reminder! I will not test it on my daily device then thank you =)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it's currently in an open PR but there's still an on-going discussion, you can just wait for it to land on devel if you have the patience 😁
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> @Javacookies [that's just the default OSK which is actually the only option … just added some ot …], 👍
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> @Javacookies [it's currently in an open PR but there's still an on-going discussion, you can j …], Well then I will install it if I found time. Anyway my test device is on devel so I may wait for it also. You guys are doing amazing things =)
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> @Javacookies [it's currently in an open PR but there's still an on-going discussion, you can j …], [Edit] Well then I will install it if I find time. Anyway my test device is on devel so I may wait for it also. You guys are doing amazing things =)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Javacookies [it's currently in an open PR but there's still an on-going discussion, you can j …], Its not possible to distribute it as a .click?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> nope, the keyboard is installed via deb I believe
<ubptgbot> casetTJISFgrv was added by: casetTJISFgrv
<ubptgbot> <RBVTX> i have a question. i run ubuntu touch on nexus5, it has quad core cpu. it is possible to run native python3 in terminal and use threads and asyncio?
<ubptgbot> <bkos> Hey everyone! Maybe this has been discussed before, but are there any  plans to support the fairphone 3, like the fairphone 2 is/was supported?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @bkos [Hey everyone! Maybe this has been discussed before, but are there any  plans to …], the fairphone 3 runs on android 9. If Fairphone releases a Fairphone Open version, that could be used to try and port Halium to it, and if that is a success, Ubuntu Touch could be built on top of that. right now that's a bit too many if's to say
<ubptgbot> anything about it.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> another if: if someone (Fairphone themselves or independent donators) want to donate a number of devices to Ubports on which they could work...
<ubptgbot> <bkos> That is a lot of ifs, that is true, but somehow the fairphone 2 ended uo being a promoted device, what was the process, did fairphone reach out to ubports, or did they just have to develope open fair os, which enabled development of the Halium port?
<ubptgbot> <bkos> [Edit] That is a lot of ifs, that is true, but somehow the fairphone 2 ended uo being a promoted device, what was the process, did fairphone reach out to ubports, or did they just have to develop open fair os, which enabled development of the Halium port?
<ubptgbot> <bkos> [Edit] That is a lot of ifs, that is true, but somehow the fairphone 2 ended up being a promoted device, what was the process, did fairphone reach out to ubports, or did they just have to develop open fair os, which enabled development of the Halium port?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @bkos [That is a lot of ifs, that is true, but somehow the fairphone 2 ended up being a …], Well its a bit more complicated. First, FP2 was an Android 5.1 device, and there was no Halium, it was ported in the "classic" way with lots of hacks and glitches on the way. Then, Fairphone themselves supported the process a bit but there was more
<ubptgbot>  like a sponsorship involved, also by other parties. So it was not an easy process, but ongoing over months and a lot of discussions since there were just a few people, not even called a community or a foundation ^^
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> So when we decided to go Halium, we knew it will not help that we have all the old ports. The are incompatible.
<ubptgbot> <bkos> I appreciat the feedback, although I was hoping for a bit more :), but it is like always, only buy a device for the features it has, not for features it could potentially have
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> So for Fairphone 3, we will see. No promises, plus first someone must give a device to one or more devs
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> TBH Fairphone has totally surprised us with the release
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> us and the world
<ubptgbot> <bkos> Still a surprise of the better kind... ;)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @bkos [Still a surprise of the better kind... ;)], Yeah sure but it would be good if they inform some stakeholders earlier so we could have prepared a bit for it ;) - anyways, Halium for Android 9 has been started but it will still take a lot of time. Before that, no new device will be possible, no matter what vendor or release of Android
<ubptgbot> <bkos> Ok, this makes sense, if there is a possibility to donate for dev devices, specifically fp3, sign me up
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @RBVTX [i have a question. i run ubuntu touch on nexus5, it has quad core cpu. it is pos …], yes, it should work, either natively or in Libertine
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> If you are into this, maybe you can start a thread at the FP3 forum when its there, and see what interest there would be in their community. There was also kinda notorious poll some time ago apparently, where people upvoted UT on FP3 already ;)
<ubptgbot> <bkos> Ok, will do, but from what I read on their site, they will support Android 9 maybe an open version of Android and an open bootloader bit no alternative os'. :(
<ubptgbot> Sinep Schulz was added by: Sinep Schulz
<ubptgbot> <bkos> I will take on the forums as soon asbI have some time and start a discussion about financing devices for development
<ubptgbot> <bkos> [Edit] I will take on the forums as soon as I have some time and start a discussion about financing devices for development
<ubptgbot> <Sinep Schulz> Fairphone 3 + Ubuntu Touch = <3
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @bkos [I will take on the forums as soon as I have some time and start a discussion abo …], aside from the dev phones, If you do get in contact with the Fairphone people, you might want to point them to the funding model for open OS's that Pine64 has developed. It is pretty great imo
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Flohack [If you are into this, maybe you can start a thread at the FP3 forum when its the …], True. Take a look into this. They already know very well about the existence of Ubports
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> @Sinep Schulz [Fairphone 3 + Ubuntu Touch = <3], Cannot sait !!!
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> @Sinep Schulz [Fairphone 3 + Ubuntu Touch = <3], [Edit] Cannot wait !!!
<ubptgbot> <dashinfantry> Do you know Cosmos  Communicator
<ubptgbot> <dashinfantry> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/cosmo-communicator/x/22318472#/updates/all
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> @Sinep Schulz [Fairphone 3 + Ubuntu Touch = <3], theres a new FP coming?
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> @dashinfantry [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/cosmo-communicator/x/22318472#/updates/all], It's nice for business people but it looks too bulky for daily use...
<ubptgbot> <dashinfantry> 304g
<ubptgbot> <dashinfantry> 😂
<ubptgbot> <danilo_thatsme> Fwd from matheussvilela: kd
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @danilo_thatsme [kd], Huh? Please don't forward messages from people not in the group and with no context. They will be deleted, and possibly considered spam.
<ubptgbot> <Sinep Schulz> @FinlayDaG33k [theres a new FP coming?], Yes. https://www.fairphone.com/en/
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> nice
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @FinlayDaG33k [It's nice for business people but it looks too bulky for daily use...], if you use at a small laptop and not phone, it's not
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @FinlayDaG33k [It's nice for business people but it looks too bulky for daily use...], [Edit] if you use as a small laptop and not phone, it's not
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> @NotKit [if you use as a small laptop and not phone, it's not], even then I'd probably prefer something like a tablet but that might be just me (preferences differ ofc).
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Sinep Schulz [Fairphone 3 + Ubuntu Touch = <3], This
<ubptgbot> ROSALEE ROWDEN was added by: ROSALEE ROWDEN
<ubptgbot> <ROSALEE ROWDEN> (Photo, 576x768) https://irc.ubports.com/Aavz2qNV.png
<ubptgbot> <ROSALEE ROWDEN> (Photo, 646x400) https://irc.ubports.com/diU95TSt.png
<ubptgbot> <ROSALEE ROWDEN> b xlazrer k uouhxv l q
<ubptgbot> <ROSALEE ROWDEN> [Edit] http://bit.ly/2YVkNYc?10725
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> @UniversalSuperBox
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @Fuseteam [care to try?], Hi! I have a gitlab account. I would like to learn how to do this.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> sure, what would like to learn to do?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> sorry I forgot the context from when i said that
<ubptgbot> Vishnu V A was added by: Vishnu V A
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @Fuseteam [gitlab will rebuild the click for you so you can test], ^^^
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ah, a webapp?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> try forking this project of mine … http://gitlab.com/Fusekai/uwdisqus
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> after that you can make changes and gitlab should automatically rebuild the click packages
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @Fuseteam [after that you can make changes and gitlab should automatically rebuild the clic …], Thanks. I'll take a look at how this works.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @TotalSonic [it is additional controls for the OnScreen Keyoboard. To install type sudo ubpor …], One thing to be aware of when recommending this: it doesn't work on `edge` yet.  We don't want to break those OSKs!
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @imraniqbal [One thing to be aware of when recommending this: it doesn't work on edge yet.  W …], good point!
<ubptgbot> <Jonesdavyy> Hey guys, is there a possibility for using a proxy?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not system-wide yet
<ubptgbot> I T was added by: I T
<ubptgbot> <Jonesdavyy> But for the browser maybe?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think there's no way to configure a proxy in the browser yet either
<ubptgbot> <Jonesdavyy> Alright, thanks rodney
<ubptgbot> 澹台昕 was added by: 澹台昕
<ubptgbot> <澹台昕> (Photo, 200x200) https://irc.ubports.com/Pp09bWfM.png
<ubptgbot> <澹台昕> (Photo, 612x381) https://irc.ubports.com/OVqRO1V0.png
<ubptgbot> <澹台昕> gtxvtvq
<ubptgbot> <澹台昕> [Edit] http://bit.ly/2YTBTW7?57331
<ubptgbot> Dr_tSin was added by: Dr_tSin
<ubptgbot> HC_Strikker was added by: HC_Strikker
<ubptgbot> <arunkumar413> @Fuseteam [so edit and reboot?], Is there a document on Ubuntu touch app lifecycle
<ubptgbot> <arunkumar413> Ignore the mention in the above message
<ubptgbot> JohnForrest was added by: JohnForrest
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @arunkumar413 [Is there a document on Ubuntu touch app lifecycle], https://gould.cx/ted/presentations/txlf15/Ubuntu%20Application%20Lifecycle.pdf
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @arunkumar413 [Ignore the mention in the above message], eh?
<ubptgbot> <HC_Strikker> Someone use it on Motorola Moto G7 Power?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> you trying to port?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> wait use what? D:
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @HC_Strikker [Someone use it on Motorola Moto G7 Power?], https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io are currently supported devices. anything else would require porting
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> can I just say that I haven't opened webtelegram since the auto scrolling landed in TELEports. Great job guys! Looking forward to the day I uninstall webtelegram 😁
<ubptgbot> marcoschr was added by: marcoschr
<ubptgbot> bErTi was added by: bErTi
<ubptgbot> <J F> I can get my oneplus one with utouch to recognize 1 of my several bluetooth devices but cannot get it to pair with any of them. Any suggestions on how to get this to work better?
<ubptgbot> <Lukas> Hi, I have a question: … I have the FP2. … Is there a way to limit the amount of energy (ampere) which is requested by the phone, while charging? … I already investigated some properties like "/sys/class/power_supply/battery/charge_type" which is currently set to "fast". … But I don't know how to set these properties.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Lukas [Hi, I have a question: … I have the FP2. … Is there a way to limit the amount of ene …], First question is, why you want to do this
<ubptgbot> <Lukas> @Flohack [First question is, why you want to do this], hehe 😊 I got an usb-charger on my bicycle, which is powered by the dynamo, and it is currently not able to feed the FP2...
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> Do you have a buck-boost converter in it so it keeps a steady 5V?
<ubptgbot> <Lukas> For the BQ e4.5 it works very well
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> I think this has to do with the expected amperage on your phone side
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> if your dynamo can't deliver a certain ampere at a certain volt it won't charge
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Normally phone hardware will choose the charging rate based on what you connect. But yes, maybe FP2 is more sensitive to voltage jitter or so idk. I dont think you can influence what the charging logic does
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> oh wait, the FP2 only takes 5V1A
<ubptgbot> <Lukas> @FinlayDaG33k [Do you have a buck-boost converter in it so it keeps a steady 5V?], I don't think so, it is a "supernova plug III"
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> Ah yea, that has a built-in thing for that
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> it only delivers a realistic power of 5V/500mA... which is really low so it might be too low for the FP2
<ubptgbot> <Lukas> Okay, I thought I could limit there something and set it from "fast charge" to "Standard" or something...
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> "realistic" because you are very unlikely to bike faster than 20km/h :p
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> no
<ubptgbot> <Lukas> ahh, I am biking faster than 20 km/h average, but that does not impress the FP2...
<ubptgbot> <Lukas> the BQ is starting to charge with 11 km/h
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> also, according to kernel.org: … Represents the type of charging currently being applied to the …   battery. "Trickle", "Fast", and "Standard" all mean different …   charging speeds. "Adaptive" means that the charger uses some …   algorithm to adjust the charge rate dynamically, without …   any user configuration required. "Custom" m
<ubptgbot> eans that the charger …   uses the charge_control_* properties as configuration for some …   different algorithm.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @FinlayDaG33k [it only delivers a realistic power of 5V/500mA... which is really low so it migh …], You can verify on any USB-hub which is bus-powered, what happens. They wont delive rmore than 500mA
<ubptgbot> <Lukas> yeah, I hoped that it won't need more than 500mA to, if I could change some properties... what currently happens is, that ist wants to start charging, the display gets active and then it stops it's attempt to start charging.
<ubptgbot> <Lukas> [Edit] yeah, I hoped that it won't need more than 500mA to, if I could change some properties... what currently happens is, that it wants to start charging, the display gets active and then it stops it's attempt to start charging.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> That hack is probably beyond the knowledge of all ppl here ^^
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/power/power_supply_class.txt
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> have fun :p
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> disclaimer: I'm not responsible for any damage <3
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's probably something you'd have to change in firmware
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> Hey, anyone interested in Tuxracer? If yes, can someone help me in converting makefile into cmake clickable? I recommend this repo https://github.com/Danfro/tuxracer-touch as source. I'll upload my progress soon.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> why do you need to convert it to cmake?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, anyway, i guess a better discussion for the app dev group
<ubptgbot> <Lukas> @FinlayDaG33k [https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/power/power_supply_class.txt], I already found this, bit still don't know how to set these properties.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Lukas [I already found this, bit still don't know how to set these properties.], you probably can't on that device
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> YOu probably *can* by using the terminal but the question is whether you *should*
<ubptgbot> <Lukas> @dohbee [you probably can't on that device], I got this impression too
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @nfsprodriver [Hey, anyone interested in Tuxracer? If yes, can someone help me in converting ma …], I am not the only one who tried to get that working. We did not get past a SDL error when building.
<ubptgbot> <Lukas> @FinlayDaG33k [YOu probably *can* by using the terminal but the question is whether you *should …], I tried, but setting it directly gives me permission errors and I found no property which I could use with setprop command
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> @dohbee [why do you need to convert it to cmake?], Cmake is the common way for clickable. Anyway, I'll forward it to the app dev group.
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> @Lukas [I tried, but setting it directly gives me permission errors and I found no prope …], have you tried using sudo? if so and it doesn't do anything, you're out of luck
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> @Danfro [I am not the only one who tried to get that working. We did not get past a SDL e …], Um okay. But it should be possible 🤔️ Let's invest in that time after time...
<ubptgbot> <Lukas> @FinlayDaG33k [have you tried using sudo? if so and it doesn't do anything, you're out of luck], sure ;-)
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> then you're outta luck :p
<ubptgbot> <Lukas> Ok, thanks for your answers, good night 😴
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> gn
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @FinlayDaG33k [also, according to kernel.org: … Represents the type of charging currently being …], You have to see, this is mainline kernel. The Android drivers by the vendor can completly ignore this flag. Android is not GNU/Linux world, there are other rules obeyed
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> tru
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> but I thought that because it's Ubuntu... well :p
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Ubuntu Touch is not ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> lowlevel its still Android ^^
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Flohack [lowlevel its still Android ^^], *it is ubuntu, but drivers are still android
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, the underneath may or may not be an upstream kernel; in case of devices that ship with Android, it is the same kernel they shipped with, because that's how drivers work
<ubptgbot> <GranPC> I mean, what talks to the bare metal is usually an android container, so it would be fair to say that low level is still android?
<ubptgbot> <GranPC> except for the librem 5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> right; on librem5/pinephone it's mainline. and all x86 packages are built for mainline kernel system
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mariogrip [*it is ubuntu, but drivers are still android], For many people this means, install desktop apps and recompile their kernel ^^
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I keep the message simple but clear
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> haha :P i just dislike the word android lol
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> since it's technically just a small set of the low level hardware abstraction and bionic
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack [For many people this means, install desktop apps and recompile their kernel ^^], "Ubuntu Touch is not a traditional PC linux distro"
<ubptgbot> <GranPC> yeah, I get your point
<ubptgbot> <GranPC> but still, the very underlying thing is unfortunately android
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, it is aosp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but yeah
<ubptgbot> <J F> Any bluetooth help out there?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @J F [Any bluetooth help out there?], Bluetooth is lost without any hope ^^
<ubptgbot> <J F> really? how come?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @J F [really? how come?], Because the bluetooth stack coming weith Bluez struggles with a lot of hardware and protocols it seems. We see all kinds of faults that one can imagine, including myself watching complete reboots on using the stuff
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> We will try to upgrade to a later one soon, but its not clear what that will fix
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack [Bluetooth is lost without any hope ^^], this is so not true
<ubptgbot> <J F> ok. are there any work arounds?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @J F [ok. are there any work arounds?], you never said what any of the devices are, but proprietary or fancy stuff is going to be problematic. most all standard keyboards/mice will connect just fine. most headsets will connect, but there are problems with audio support for calls, and some issues with rerouting audio, right now
<ubptgbot> <J F> I am trying to connect my oneplus one to my car -2013 honda odyssey
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @J F [I am trying to connect my oneplus one to my car -2013 honda odyssey], Odyssey it will be...
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> 😆
<ubptgbot> <J F> any recommendations on compatible headsets?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> should work, at least to connect, but audio playback will probably be annoying
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Carkits are really the worst, every vendor does smth slightly different. Best for working was BMW
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> working for me I mean
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Sometimes dialled numbers were empty, most of the time you cannot hear each other. Last seen on a Peugeot 308
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> headset for use in calls will basically just work right now
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Danfro [I am not the only one who tried to get that working. We did not get past a SDL e …], would be awesome to sdl going again, were they spinning a custom version?
#ubports 2019-09-04
<ubptgbot> BD_y_not was added by: BD_y_not
<ubptgbot> <kajinoz> @ian_mcxa [I've successfully added a dvorak layout to the keyboard!], What did you do, I am having problems with the English Dvorak language setting not actually affecing the keyboard. I am on a Nexus 5.
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> The code isn't actually in ubports yet
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> you can see our progress here https://github.com/ubports/keyboard-component/pull/86
<gitbot> ubports issue (Pull request) 86 in keyboard-component "Add dvorak layout" [Open]
<ubptgbot> <kajinoz> @ian_mcxa [you can see our progress here https://github.com/ubports/keyboard-component/pull …], Thanks, so should I just wait at this stage?
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> Yeah, unless you're looking to do some hacking :)
<ubptgbot> <kajinoz> @ian_mcxa [Yeah, unless you're looking to do some hacking :)], Would love to but would need a bit of hand holding as I would describe myself as a reasonably competent arch user, but definitely not a hacker.
<ubptgbot> prasadkumar013 was added by: prasadkumar013
<ubptgbot> <prasadkumar013> @madas_pal_5 [I am sorry if it is not the proper forum to ask this… … Can anybody see a chance t …], Cut the Rope has been updated to QtWebEngine and are looking for feedback on bringing the game back to platform. … https://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuPhone/comments/cwqadj/revive_cut_the_rope_on_ubuntu_touch/
<ubptgbot> Andrea was added by: Andrea
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> I've been watching this PR from the person porting ubports to the xperia x … https://github.com/ubports/telepathy-ofono/pull/5
<gitbot> ubports issue (Pull request) 5 in telepathy-ofono "Headset detection changes for Halium compatibility" [Open]
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> it seems PRs are handled a bit slowly
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> I hope the port this person is working on reaches the finish line
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Christopher [it seems PRs are handled a bit slowly], depends on the PR really
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> Hello There, can you tell me where can I find the source code of a package on my phone? I want to slightly modify network-manager. The source on GitHub/UBports is network-manager-packaging. However if I want to build it with crossbuilder, it complains that there is no network-manager-1.2.2 source package... Then, I've found "Stable Pho
<ubptgbot> ne Overlay PPA" on Launchpad. That one uses different versions than on my phone installed.
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> So, I'm lost
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> Hi all. My power button broken and I had to boot phone from recovery. I guess it booted good, right 🤔?
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> (Photo, 622x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/kROrfmZI.png
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> (Photo, 622x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/vgQnnOso.png
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> (Photo, 622x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/GXA8g07C.png
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> (Photo, 622x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/JWRws4AB.png
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> the screen is obviously shifted upwards....perhaps a hardware issue?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Hangman228 [<reply to media>], Is it this? https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/27
<gitbot> ubports issue 27 in ubuntu-touch " displaced screen " [Bug, Device: Hammerhead, Open]
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> @Flohack [Is it this? https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/27], Thx. It happend after I removed back from phone while phone was on. Now no matter what I do, it boot like that. I guess I'll need new display ?
<gitbot> ubports issue 27 in ubuntu-touch " displaced screen " [Bug, Device: Hammerhead, Open]
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> weird, I never got his on my Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> [Edit] weird, I never got this on my Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> @Javacookies [weird, I never got this on my Nexus 5], I bought my phone from some1, it wasn't new. Power button was broken, display was little laggy and whole phone looks like some1 was using it as hammer to hammer nails
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Hangman228 [Thx. It happend after I removed back from phone while phone was on. Now no matte …], Ouch. Try to reseat all connectors. It might be just that
<ubptgbot> <Hangman228> @Flohack [Ouch. Try to reseat all connectors. It might be just that], I'll try it soon. Got some work, thanks
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Hangman228 [I bought my phone from some1, it wasn't new. Power button was broken, display wa …], UT is quite smooth on Nexus 5 so it should not be laggy but the power button is a common issue, mine's barely working 😅
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I guess the original user took its name literally....as a hammer's head 😂
<ubptgbot> <xxxvhxxx> hi guys, is it possible to disable the animations in ubports this would allow my nexus 4 to work faster)
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> Hey guys, quick question: Where do I report a bug with Openstore? When I go to the Openstore Bugtracker it is archived, cannot add a bugreport.
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> [Edit] Hey guys, quick question: Where do I report a bug with Openstore? When I go to the Openstore Bugtracker it is archived, cannot add a bugreport. … https://github.com/UbuntuOpenStore/openstore-meta/issues
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> Oh nice, in the thumbnail it says moved to GitLab.... Not on the page :D
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Jo_Led [Oh nice, in the thumbnail it says moved to GitLab.... Not on the page :D], https://gitlab.com/theopenstore/openstore-app
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Thats for the app
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> you need web page instead?
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> @Flohack [you need web page instead?], No that's perfect. Thanks Flo!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Jo_Led [No that's perfect. Thanks Flo!], No sorry its different: https://gitlab.com/groups/theopenstore/-/issues
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> They have a issue collector
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> @Flohack [They have a issue collector], Yeah sure, I just clicked on the bug tracker, ezpz, thanks.
<ubptgbot> The Price was added by: The Price
<ubptgbot> <The Price> (Photo, 200x200) https://irc.ubports.com/MCXW1FVc.png
<ubptgbot> <The Price> (Photo, 690x378) https://irc.ubports.com/s17jpDUg.png
<ubptgbot> <The Price> fff fanlzldtue a
<ubptgbot> <The Price> [Edit] http://bit.ly/2YXWVmM?34383
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @xxxvhxxx [hi guys, is it possible to disable the animations in ubports this would allow my …], No, and they are almost certainly not related to whatever slowness you're perceiving
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @FeketeZoli [Hello There, can you tell me where can I find the source code of a package on my …], What is your goal exactly? We don't maintain n-m. We just package it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @prasadkumar013 [Cut the Rope has been updated to QtWebEngine and are looking for feedback on bri …], Yes, and the person who made that thread is already in here
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> I want to change the hardcoded 10.42.0.1 address to another one for hotspot. My VPN uses 10.0.0.0/255.0.0.0. So it des not wotk together
<ubptgbot> <prasadkumar013> @dohbee [Yes, and the person who made that thread is already in here], Oh. Wow. Didn't know that. Newbie to group here 😅
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> [Edit] headset for use in calls will basically not work right now
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @dohbee [What is your goal exactly? We don't maintain n-m. We just package it.], I want to change the hardcoded 10.42.0.1 address to another one for hotspot. My VPN uses 10.0.0.0/255.0.0.0. So it des not wotk together
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @FeketeZoli [I want to change the hardcoded 10.42.0.1 address to another one for hotspot. My …], Ok. I don't think that change would be in n-m at all, and probably would involve multiple components to make it properly configurable. Why does your VPN need such a huge range though?
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @dohbee [Ok. I don't think that change would be in n-m at all, and probably would involve …], It's a huge corporate LAN
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @FeketeZoli [It's a huge corporate LAN], Anyway, I've already checked. It't in n-m, the file is nm-device.c:6337:           guint32 start = (guint32) ntohl (0x0a2a0001); /* 10.42.0.1 */
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> that's still a huge range o.O
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @Fuseteam [that's still a huge range o.O], I'm just getting it: …  IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.237.74.63 …   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0 …   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> But, in general I just want to do a successful build/package creation for n-m. After that I could play around with modifying the source. Crossbuilder seems to be simple to use, it just mixes up with nm versions at fetching the sources.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I don't think you can use crossbuilder for that
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @dohbee [I don't think you can use crossbuilder for that], That's why I ask the help of the experts :)
<ubptgbot> <jishnuraj_444> Is the UT porting for Xiomi A1 is completed ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @jishnuraj_444 [Is the UT porting for Xiomi A1 is completed ?], if it's not on the supported devices page, then it is not
<ubptgbot> higorhsp was added by: higorhsp
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> is packaging and building even the same?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @FeketeZoli [I'm just getting it: …  IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.237.74.63 …   Subnet …], why wouldn't 10.42.0.x be compatible with that range? ip conflicts?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Fuseteam [why wouldn't 10.42.0.x be compatible with that range? ip conflicts?], 255.0.0.0 is 10.*.*.*
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmmm
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @Fuseteam [why wouldn't 10.42.0.x be compatible with that range? ip conflicts?], I don't know exactly. We are obliged to use Cisco AnyConnect Client to connect the remote corporate network. It's simply doesn't connect. If I use my other phone's hotspot, that announces adresses in 192.168.43.x, the connection goes well. I just assume, t
<ubptgbot> hat the IP range is the problem.
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @FeketeZoli [I don't know exactly. We are obliged to use Cisco AnyConnect Client to connect t …], In the mean time I started to build network-manager deb for armhf in a chroot. It looks well.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @UniversalSuperBox [255.0.0.0 is 10.*.*.*], guess i'm still lost but if you put it that way it sounds as if its because it's in the network range it doesn't work
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, you cannot have two networks which overlap
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @UniversalSuperBox [Yes, you cannot have two networks which overlap], That's my assumption, too.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> interesting TIL
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @FeketeZoli [In the mean time I started to build network-manager deb for armhf in a chroot. I …], How you would run 2 network manager at the same time
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack [How you would run 2 network manager at the same time], you don't
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> he's probably building it on his workstation
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @Flohack [How you would run 2 network manager at the same time], No, I want to run my own modified version only. let's see. Compilation in a chroot goes very slow...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> building != running
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @FeketeZoli [No, I want to run my own modified version only. let's see. Compilation in a chro …], well, compiling on a phone is slow, indeed
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @dohbee [well, compiling on a phone is slow, indeed], I'm doing it in an Ubuntu 18.04 desktop. Just in an armhf chroot env.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> either case it sounds like the ability to set the rdnis gateway ip is a valid feature request :3 … i hope you suceed
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] either case it sounds like the ability to set the rdnis gateway ip is a valid feature request :3 … i hope you succeed
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> 👍 Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> a pr might be in order when you succeed :3
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @Fuseteam [a pr might be in order when you succeed :3], I'll inform you about the result. Now I'm still building the unmodified nm package first. If it's passed, then I start modifying the code.
<ubptgbot> ■ was added by: ■
<ubptgbot> <■> hi guys … im new here and i have a question. … is there any way to install Ubuntu Touch on nexus 7 2012 3G which is not listed on supported devices? (there is nexus 7 2013 version)
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> @■ [hi guys … im new here and i have a question. … is there any way to install Ubuntu To …], well.. I mean... the obvious way is to see if there is a port going on for it and hope for the best?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @FinlayDaG33k [well.. I mean... the obvious way is to see if there is a port going on for it an …], Yes
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @FeketeZoli [I'll inform you about the result. Now I'm still building the unmodified nm packa …], Please pm me, we already started this effort to build a newer upstream version
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ^^ yes pm him not me
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @■ [hi guys … im new here and i have a question. … is there any way to install Ubuntu To …], The 2012 Nexus 7's are just seriously problematic.  Even my 2013 Nexus 7 LTE (deb) has problems with bluetooth, camera and side stage not functioning for it.  Hopefully when PineTab comes out UT will be able to work decently with it so that a n
<ubptgbot> ew option for UT on tablet is avaialble.
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @Flohack [Please pm me, we already started this effort to build a newer upstream version], Ok, recorded.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @■ [hi guys … im new here and i have a question. … is there any way to install Ubuntu To …], no, and it won't likely be supported again. it's extremely bad even with android on it. there was someone who claimed to be wanting to start a port again, but i'm guessing they did not get very far. you're welcome to try as well
<ubptgbot> Batuhan Coşkun was added by: Batuhan Coşkun
<ubptgbot> <Batuhan Coşkun> Hello brothers,   … I want to install Ubuntu Touch. … I didn't like it or get used to it. Can I go back to Android?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, just follow the instructions for flashing the factory image back to the device
<ubptgbot> <Batuhan Coşkun> Does Ubuntu Touch have Turkish support?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's translations and keyboard support. i'm not sure how complete the translations are. and many apps in the store may not be translated
<ubptgbot> <Batuhan Coşkun> 🙁
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> You can always offer to translate them? :)
<ubptgbot> Furnace McOven was added by: Furnace McOven
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Furnace McOven [Furnace McOven was added by: imraniqbal], Welcome.  @TotalSonic, this was the interested party (apps in Libertine).
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> @imraniqbal [Welcome.  @TotalSonic, this was the interested party (apps in Libertine).], I’ve been testing random apps to see what works and what doesn’t. I’ll try to share this as soon as the list becomes a bit more extensive
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> I still want to make a "better" (in my values and opinions that is) audio player for UT but the HTML5 API is too limited and I'm already learning so much stuff that there is no real place to also learn QML T_T
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not sure what you consider "better" but the best way to learn QML is to just jump in
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> indeed QML appears to be less difficult than it appears at first
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> been fiddling with the last week … the more i find out the simpler it seems
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> QML probably isn't the most difficult but when you still have a day job and am still learning 24 or different things it's a pain xD
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> if only the HTML5 version has stuff like a fileApi T_T
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well you're welcome to go make cordova work again
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> xD
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> I'll pass :p
<ubptgbot> rasmith1959 was added by: rasmith1959
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/6IpUeRnn.png
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Is this known?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i can't read dutch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i guess you're on edge channel?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Ah right. But props for recognising it
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Yes I am.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> someone else was complaining that google gave an error when trying to add an account there earlier, in qa group, but that it works fine in devel
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Looks like google doesn't recognise ut accounts service
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and, well, i have no idea why it would work in devel but not edge (the accounts stuff is the same for both)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Itstarted with calendar not synching and offering to reconnect with google
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't use the google sync on my devices; but afaik nothing has changed there since the issue that blocked up OTA 10, and even if it had, it'd be the same in edge as in devel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> did you get an e-mail to your gmail about account access?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> 'this app has not yet been verified by Google for use of the 'sign in with Google' service'
<ubptgbot> cagatay_yksl was added by: cagatay_yksl
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @dohbee [did you get an e-mail to your gmail about account access?], Yes I gen it every time I try again, and I verify that, yes it was me trying to log in.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you go back to devel does it work?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Apparently somethig did change in the way the device or accunts service identifies itself to google
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Not yet
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Needs adb and all that,right?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can switch channel to devel in system settings
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Channel says edge, but the channel settings submenu has development already selected
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> rc then?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] Channel says edge, but the channel settings submenu has devel already selected
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Toggling back andforth seems to have worked
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Dling now
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1080x438) https://irc.ubports.com/0ea8AZms.png
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> This is what calendar app said when trying to sync btw
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> yes takes me to google login, and then to the screenshot above
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> my tablet is back on, lets see
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> nope switching to devel didn't help
<ubptgbot> tangent_X was added by: tangent_X
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YougoChats [nope switching to devel didn't help], ok, that's counter to the previous report, but maybe the old token has been revoked now.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/Jfj1lXyj.png
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/G1ze7ezm.png
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> google says i'm connecting to "ubuntu.com". when clicking on that, i get this:
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes i understand
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> that doesn't look very ubportish to me?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @FinlayDaG33k [if only the HTML5 version has stuff like a fileApi T_T], psssi its very similar to css
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> could it be that canonical revoked something?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YougoChats [could it be that canonical revoked something?], i think google did. and yes, we were using the same app token as canonical set up long ago.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> so all google+UT users are screwed?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> still odd
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> maybe not we'll see
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> or just me
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> first we need to figure out what the difference is
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YougoChats [so all google+UT users are screwed?], for the moment yes, i think so
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> *adds to list of reasons do finally tear loose of google*
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> thanks for your time anyway
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @YougoChats [so all google+UT users are screwed?], Can't confirm. Works on my Nexus 7
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @YougoChats [*adds to list of reasons do finally tear loose of google*], I eliminated my need for Google Calendar by getting a free 5gb NextCloud account with OwnCube.com and then using CalDav to sync my UT Calendar with my desktop computers' calendars (using Lightning extension in Thunderbird) and my laptops (using Gnome Calendar)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> They don't do the free part any more it seems
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> But yes own/nextcloud is on my list of alternatives
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hey @YougoChats, got shell access on that thing?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Can you send me `/usr/share/accounts/providers/google.provider`? Either paste.ubuntu.com or whatever you want
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Ill try
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> https://pastebin.com/Ku11RUYS
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, nothing different there.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> To be sure, it says "Ubuntu would like access to:..." on the authorization screen, right?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> No i dont even get to that screen
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What if you do it in portrait orientation?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ooh, is there a Google in `~/.local/share/accounts/providers/`?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @UniversalSuperBox [What if you do it in portrait orientation?], Same, just more white space
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/8lVbkPPl.png
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @UniversalSuperBox [Ooh, is there a Google in ~/.local/share/accounts/providers/?], .
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> hmmhmm
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Do you have a `.customized` file in your home directory?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> No
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't know why that thing would behave any differently
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @YougoChats [They don't do the free part any more it seems], they still do - https://owncube.com/free_next_en.php
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> This is a little overboard, but could you do `grep -r ClientId` in your home folder? Maybe it'll pop up another file.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If not, try again in `/usr/`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's acting like you have a different key than anyone else on the M10
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And no other device has it
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @UniversalSuperBox [I don't know why that thing would behave any differently], I suspect it actually isnt edge related. If i look in my google accounts settings under apps, there is nothing ubunru related. Only 'gnome' for my pc's online account. Seems google kicked ubuntu apps out
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It did not, I can sign in with any other device
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @UniversalSuperBox [It's acting like you have a different key than anyone else on the M10], 😅 the google.provider actually came from my fp2 which has the same problem
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> I was trying to get the Signal webapp going in UT but it does not allow me to get beyond the "Register" screen.  Is there something I need to do in order to get it to work?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @UniversalSuperBox [This is a little overboard, but could you do grep -r ClientId in your home folde …], That runs forever...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well it is searching through every file in your home directory
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Not coming up with anything though
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Trying again in usr
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> https://pastebin.com/mhRGTHeu
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not terribly interesting
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It should have matched on the account files though
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh..
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `ClientId`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> lowercase d
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @YougoChats [Not coming up with anything though], typo ^^
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> https://pastebin.com/VyV0rB02
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> https://pastebin.com/VyV0rB02
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> No spam, is grep🙄
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm. It's using the same ID as everyone else
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> I removed the google account from my M10 and switchched it from edge to devel. My fp2 is still on edge and has a Google account. Either reconnecting or adding a new account results in the same error
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm. My FP2 just did it, no problem
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Do you have 2FA on your account?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> No. Dekko needs it off, and less secure acces on,  iirc
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmmm, indeed. You get sent to a different sign-in page that says "sign in to continue to ubuntu.com" on edge
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> And from here on it's broken. Since it carries over from edge to devel, it's in a user space file?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> But i'm pooped. Need some sleep.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Thanks for your time, Dalton. Lets pick this up again later
<ubptgbot> Teresa Smartt was added by: Teresa Smartt
<ubptgbot> <Teresa Smartt> (Photo, 362x403) https://irc.ubports.com/6m6CqOby.png
<ubptgbot> <Teresa Smartt> (Photo, 631x391) https://irc.ubports.com/JMZOtIM2.png
<ubptgbot> <Teresa Smartt> mchj gbhhrwcsgcwae g
#ubports 2019-09-05
<ubptgbot> rbohling was added by: rbohling
<ubptgbot> <rbohling> Has anyone ran Touch on Nexus 6P?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @rbohling [Has anyone ran Touch on Nexus 6P?], a port was started but ran into some (usual) problems - https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/56
<gitbot> Halium issue 56 in projectmanagement "[device-port] [angler] Huawei/Google Nexus 6P" [Ports, Open]
<ubptgbot> <rbohling> @TotalSonic [a port was started but ran into some (usual) problems - https://github.com/Haliu …], Thanks Steven.
<ubptgbot> <rbohling> Link was right, this community is helpful!
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> I'm getting an error saying that I don't have enough free space in /var when I try to run the ubports-qa command
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> trying to install PR-86
<ubptgbot> AIIoT C was added by: AIIoT C
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @YougoChats [They don't do the free part any more it seems], Nextcloud has 15 free affiliates. When I signed up Webo was the one offered as the official free plan. It's still offering 5gb free.
<ubptgbot> surrounder was added by: surrounder
<ubptgbot> leo was added by: leo
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @YougoChats [No. Dekko needs it off, and less secure acces on,  iirc], Eh? You can keep 2FA working and use dekko2
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/rlHRconG.png
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> Successfully modified network-manager to use 192.168.7.0/24 as hotspot range.
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @Flohack The network-manager modification was successful. Clients connect to hotspot now in the 192.168.7.0/24 range. If you need more info with details, please let me know.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> wow, I'd like that as well … would be cool if you can decide the range
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> you think it'll be something that can be integrated into the system?
<ubptgbot> Francisco Reyes V. was added by: Francisco Reyes V.
<ubptgbot> <Francisco Reyes V.> hello, I want to make a query I want to install ubuntu touch on my samsung s7?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> is there a command to restart the dash?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> nevermind, I guessed it … `restart unity8-dash`
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I tried just `unity-dash` earlier and it obviously won't work 😅
<ubptgbot> Saurabh Sakhare was added by: Saurabh Sakhare
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @Javacookies [wow, I'd like that as well … would be cool if you can decide the range], Unfortunately the range is hard-coded into network-manager binary. To change, we should modify the source code, rebuild, then reinstall. However latest versions of nm seem to got rid of this limitation (I have to check, dough)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh I see.....
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> at least I know now that it's possible, I'll do it if I get desperate  😅
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> (Sticker, 360x512) https://irc.ubports.com/pf3t0Nxg.webp
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @FeketeZoli [@Flohack The network-manager modification was successful. Clients connect to hot …], Awesome. Could you please open a forum post explaining the steps to do it? For further reference :)
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @malditobastardo [Awesome. Could you please open a forum post explaining the steps to do it? For f …], Sure, yes.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Great. Thank you so much 👍
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @FeketeZoli [@Flohack The network-manager modification was successful. Clients connect to hot …], See what we are doing here: https://github.com/ubports/network-manager-packaging/pull/1
<gitbot> ubports issue (Pull request) 1 in network-manager-packaging "WIP: Rebase on Debian 1.14.6-2" [Open]
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Which version did you use upstream?
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @Francisco Reyes V. [hello, I want to make a query I want to install ubuntu touch on my samsung s7?], A port has been started here. You can collaborate to help develop it or you can just test it. … https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/48
<gitbot> Halium issue 48 in projectmanagement "[device-port] [herolte] Samsung Galaxy S7" [Ports, Open]
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @rbohling [Has anyone ran Touch on Nexus 6P?], I have on lying around but no time right now. Currently it does not boot correctly, but i was already further. I am currently focusing on TELEports development ^^
<flaburgan> Hi everyone
<flaburgan> I updated my FP2 to this week release candidate build
<flaburgan> and there is an infinite loop!
<flaburgan> I can't use my phone anymore :(
<flaburgan> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/1222
<gitbot> ubports issue 1222 in ubuntu-touch "Huge regression in release candidate: infinite loop make the CPU 100% and kill the phone in minutes" [Open]
<flaburgan> I don't even succeed to grab the logs
<flaburgan> :(
<flaburgan> definitely can't keep my phone up at the moment
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> Boot into fastboot and reflash stable.
<ubptgbot> MarceloHFilho was added by: MarceloHFilho
<flaburgan> pjk2012: that would make me lost all my data, won't it?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> no as long as you don't select wipe
<flaburgan> hm
<flaburgan> I added more infos to the github issue
<flaburgan> maybe such a regression won't stay in RC a long time and be patched quickly
<flaburgan> I'll wait until tonight
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @malditobastardo [Awesome. Could you please open a forum post explaining the steps to do it? For f …], Could you please give me the url of the right forum to open the topic in?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @FeketeZoli [Could you please give me the url of the right forum to open the topic in?], Support I think is a good place. :)
<ubptgbot> <gwado> You know why the website and doc are not updated ? I can see good translations in git hub sources but not on the website. … ☺
<ubptgbot> Neeraj was added by: Neeraj
<ubptgbot> <Neeraj> Will you guys be making ubuntu touch for xiomi devices? I really am intrested in using one.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> that will need to be ported
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @Neeraj [Will you guys be making ubuntu touch for xiomi devices? I really am intrested in …], Interest in making a port comes from volunteers, there are no strict plans to port to Xiaomi devices.
<ubptgbot> <Neeraj> I am a novice in programming and stuff. Can I create rom for my xiomi device by following the instructions given on ubsports website guide?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Neeraj [I am a novice in programming and stuff. Can I create rom for my xiomi device by …], If your interested in porting docs.halium.org is a good starting place
<ubptgbot> <Neeraj> @Fuseteam [If your interested in porting docs.halium.org is a good starting place], Cool ! Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Neeraj> But just to confirm, this project is still open right?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> Alex Ritch was added by: Alex Ritch
<ubptgbot> Martin was added by: Alex Ritch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> uh. is this a spam?
<ubptgbot> <Alex Ritch> no.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Unless they're someone you know, I think technically it is
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> any of the main devs - or those kernel developers - pinephone preoreder: https://www.pine64.org/2019/09/05/september-update-the-pinephone-is-real-shipping-soon/
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @malditobastardo [Support I think is a good place. :)], Published: … https://forums.ubports.com/topic/3094/switching-wlan-hotspot-to-custom-ip-address-range
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @FeketeZoli [Published: … https://forums.ubports.com/topic/3094/switching-wlan-hotspot-to-custo …], Awesome. Thank you sir! :)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Always Happy to see people contributing for the sake of the community
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @mateosalta [any of the main devs - or those kernel developers - pinephone preoreder: https:/ …], Happy to see this.
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @malditobastardo [Always Happy to see people contributing for the sake of the community], Yes, without the community we wouldn't have this awesome mobile OS. So, it's worth to contribute :)
<ubptgbot> Mortazarezayi was added by: Mortazarezayi
<ubptgbot> <Mortazarezayi> Fwd from Mortazarezayi: Sign up for free and earn 3 libra (Facebook Digital Coin)  … We will see as soon  … 1Libra = 180$ 😍🤑 … IT'S FREE … HOW TO REGISTER ? … 1. Clik register link : [https://uplibra.io?refer=89117](https://uplibra.io/?refer=89117) … 2. Sign up with your Facebook account … 3. Verify your email address … 4. Get 3 L
<ubptgbot> ibra coin automatically added to your wallet … 5. Claim for more coin every hour
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Totally :)
<ubptgbot> <Lukasz Erecinski> Thanks for postin @mateosalta
<ubptgbot> <Lukasz Erecinski> [Edit] Thanks for posting @mateosalta
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> I saw tha tphonephone had a bootable microSD, that's actually quite nice :>  … a little bummer tha tit has so little RAM though (which also limits having read/write caches)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> tphonephone?
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> .
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> pinephone XD
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> FML
<ubptgbot> <RBVTX> do you have dev guys any public docs about the ubuntu touch, how it's working, about it's components and etc?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Porting docs could see an update
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @RBVTX [do you have dev guys any public docs about the ubuntu touch, how it's working, a …], https://docs.ubports.com and the many pages under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch probably have the most info
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @VeryOriginalUsername [Porting docs could see an update], what specifically?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Eeh it's gonna sound terrible, but few days ago I was thinking about suggesting some specific changes/additions but I didn't write them down 😐
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> if you can come up with a list of suggestions feel free to tell us in the UBports porting channel.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Or better, send us a PR ;)
<ubptgbot> <RBVTX> @dohbee [https://docs.ubports.com and the many pages under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch …], thanks a lot♥️
<ubptgbot> mrjohn7777 was added by: mrjohn7777
<ubptgbot> <mrjohn7777> Hi
<ubptgbot> <mrjohn7777> What is Ubuntu touch? How to use it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mrjohn7777 [What is Ubuntu touch? How to use it?], https://ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> <mrjohn7777> I'm already open
<ubptgbot> <mrjohn7777> But still not understand
<ubptgbot> crisistrustee was added by: crisistrustee
<ubptgbot> <Netherstarfire> Anyone here using an k20 pro, how's it working? As I am thinking of getting a 9t pro as a replacement to my OnePlus one
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Well, it won't run ubports for now, unless someone ports mainline kernel or creates halium-9
<ubptgbot> <Netherstarfire> I know but I am thinking as a general replacement and then I can fully dedicate my OnePlus one to ubports
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Then it's not the right place to ask, there are a ton of reviews online, perhaps you should look into these
<ubptgbot> <Netherstarfire> I know but as this place is quite tech focussed it was a possibility some people had it, and I mostly ask these sort of things personally as there is the possibility of online reviews being bought.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there are over 2300 people in this group, so please do try to keep things on topic and relevant to Ubuntu Touch, thanks.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> 2300? … 🥂
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> that's an average of 1.66 people gained per day.  That's 'population positive' stat! woot woot
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @mrjohn7777 [But still not understand], It's a free and open source Linux based operating system to give you an alternative to Google and Apple. You have to have a supported phone to install it, or buy one already set up.
<ubptgbot> <Charlie Shekeris> @pjk2012 [It's a free and open source Linux based operating system to give you an alternat …], is this a new one or are you referrring to TOUCH?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Charlie Shekeris [is this a new one or are you referrring to TOUCH?], John is talking about Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @VeryOriginalUsername [Well, it won't run ubports for now, unless someone ports mainline kernel or crea …], *UT
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> UBports is the foundation :p
<Akatsu> is this chat as dead as halium one?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> huh?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> I wouldn't consider either one "dead"
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> D:
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe in the context of "population of the universe" ala Hitchhiker's Guide, they could be considered "dead"
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> lol
<Akatsu> well, today i saw like idk 3ppl
<Akatsu> Have anyone encounter a linker issue?
<Akatsu> cannot launch camera nor morph-browser
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Does the current edge channel on N5 have working GPS? My N5 doesnt seem to work with GPS
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Yes
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> works fine
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> everything works fine on Edge
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, we don't have hundreds of people working full time to port phones and answer questions on telegram/irc, unfortunately
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> In what context Akatsu
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Ok, I wonder if I will need a SIM card in it to make it work
<Akatsu> when launching these apps i get something about not being able to launch linker, something like that.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Akatsu [when launching these apps i get something about not being able to launch linker, …], you are trying to run them directly from CLI or something?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Shakendo [Ok, I wonder if I will need a SIM card in it to make it work], It might be related to the update that was introduced for everyone in the OTA-10 about using the raw gps
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> it takes more time now to get the initial fix depending on where you are
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @malditobastardo [It might be related to the update that was introduced for everyone in the OTA-10 …], Well test_gps nor the gps apps work, GPS works fine under android
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> which device? which channel? how are ya launching it, Akatsu
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Shakendo [Well test_gps nor the gps apps work, GPS works fine under android], clear skies, SIM, and good data connection?
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> No SIM, but yes to the other 2, thats why Im wondering if I need the SIM
<Akatsu> its not official, im porting to j5xnlte
<Akatsu> xenial rootfs
<Akatsu> linked under docs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Shakendo [No SIM, but yes to the other 2, thats why Im wondering if I need the SIM], you need a SIM, yeah. doesn't need to be activated though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or well, you need to wait an extremely long time without a SIM, anyway
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Hmm did we have a porting irc channel @dohbee?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> with a SIM it's i think around 5 minutes
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Hmm ok, I didnt have one when I tried it in android so I thought it might be fine, Ill pop one in and see what happens
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [Hmm did we have a porting irc channel @dohbee?], the person is in halium channel already, hence their previous comments
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Ah :p
<Akatsu> ya
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Shakendo [Hmm ok, I didnt have one when I tried it in android so I thought it might be fin …], android has wifi/bt mac address location classification too. we don't
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you need SIM to get cell tower agps along with clear sky to satellite
<Akatsu> so this channel is only for supported devices?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> the Halium channel is for cross-distro work though, Ubuntu Touch specific issues should be raised in the UBports porting channel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Akatsu [so this channel is only for supported devices?], no, but it's not really about porting. but you still haven't said exactly what the error is, or how exactly you're trying to run those apps
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> *facepalms* I forgot about android using wifi and whatnot, but I dont recall turning that on when I tried it the other day on android
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Yes this is the super group
<Akatsu> found it
<Akatsu> thanks
<Akatsu> 10ppl xD
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Alright 👀
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Most are on telegram
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> uh yeah, there's 2300+ people in here
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> don't let `/names` on irc fool you
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> 3000 here we come 😎
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Most of the names in here are probably just lurkers or inactive though
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Are they?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> :3
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> I typucally see no more than 20 different names pop up for people that actually send messages
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> And it seems to be mostly the same names, with the random new user that pops on for a few days then disappears
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so?
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Just saying, from my POV most of the 2300+ people are either lurkers or inactive lol
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> there are plenty of active people in the subgroups that never writes anything here "lurkers" but still
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Case in point lol
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Shakendo [Just saying, from my POV most of the 2300+ people are either lurkers or inactive …], it doesn't matter
<ubptgbot> <gon13> hi people, anyone knows how to blacklist a contact on ubuntu touch, or if is there an especific app for that?? thanks
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> I dont think thats implemented in UT, you shoukd be able to accomplish that through your service provider though via a web portal
<ubptgbot> <gon13> ok, it is a pity, I will have a look on the sim company... thanks
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> https://puri.sm/posts/librem-5-shipping
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Yesss
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> [Edit] Yesss!!!
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> 404 not found?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> ah, they changed the title
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://puri.sm/posts/librem-5-shipping-announcement/
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> [Edit] https://puri.sm/posts/librem-5-shipping-announcement/
#ubports 2019-09-06
<ubptgbot> Akhil501 was added by: Akhil501
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @gon13 [hi people, anyone knows how to blacklist a contact on ubuntu touch, or if is the …], Many people uses this: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2828/blocking-incoming-call
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @gon13 [hi people, anyone knows how to blacklist a contact on ubuntu touch, or if is the …], [Edit] Some people uses this: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2828/blocking-incoming-call
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> Hello All! Our Calendar App can handle NextCloud provider pretty well. Addressbook doesn't. Does anybody work or plan to implement this part? If not, I might give it a try. It would be nice not to hack syncevolution to access NextCloud addressbook.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> I think someone is working on a redesign of addressbook app. I just can't remember who it was.
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> @FeketeZoli [Hello All! Our Calendar App can handle NextCloud provider pretty well. Addressbo …], Would be nice !
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @FeketeZoli [Hello All! Our Calendar App can handle NextCloud provider pretty well. Addressbo …], yes, pretty please
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @FeketeZoli [Hello All! Our Calendar App can handle NextCloud provider pretty well. Addressbo …], This could be massive. Thank your a lot in advance 😜
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> Just a quick check before filing a (minor) bug: on Nexus 5, OTA-10, rc, after sending off an SMS, the viewing panel (right term?) scrolls upwards and shifts focus to an older message, not to the last message just sent off.  Can other N5 OTA-10 rc users confirm?
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> @dad_and_alive [Just a quick check before filing a (minor) bug: on Nexus 5, OTA-10, rc, after se …], I think I have the same thing on my FP2 OTA-10 stable
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @dad_and_alive [Just a quick check before filing a (minor) bug: on Nexus 5, OTA-10, rc, after se …], Could you please open a ticket about this? Thank you
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Sconio [Yesss!!!], Read the shipping plan. You dont want to have one of the first batches. Better wait again 6 months or so :)
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> @malditobastardo [Could you please open a ticket about this? Thank you], Sure. I suppose the reference to github in docs ubports com is out of date and that I should go to gitlab? But I don't see the messaging app in the Ubports Apps folder on gitlab. Can you advise?
<ubptgbot> bobbless was added by: bobbless
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @dad_and_alive [Sure. I suppose the reference to github in docs ubports com is out of date and t …], https://github.com/ubports/messaging-app
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Flohack [Read the shipping plan. You dont want to have one of the first batches. Better w …], This :)
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @dad_and_alive [Sure. I suppose the reference to github in docs ubports com is out of date and t …], Only apps that are shipped as clicks are migrated to gitlab yet. So there are still some repos at github around. Messaging app is one of them.
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> @Danfro [Only apps that are shipped as clicks are migrated to gitlab yet. So there are st …], Thanks. A very similar issue was actually already existing: https://github.com/ubports/messaging-app/issues/66. I have for now only added a comment to this bug report, but I'm open to create a new issue if deemed needed.
<gitbot> ubports issue 66 in messaging-app "SMS scroll up" [Bug, Open]
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @dad_and_alive [Thanks. A very similar issue was actually already existing: https://github.com/u …], You are welcome. I think you are probabely fine for now. But if you feel like something needs a new issue, you can create one and then mark it as related with a link to the other issue . So someone digging into it can decide if to keep both
<ubptgbot>  or close one issue.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> You can easily link an issue from the same repo just by entering # and the number. Git-magic recognizes that.
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @Flohack [Read the shipping plan. You dont want to have one of the first batches. Better w …], What's good is that we finally have a date.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Sconio [What's good is that we finally have a date.], As if this date could not be moved again ^^
<ubptgbot> <J F> (Photo, 1086x579) https://irc.ubports.com/oeGJvbCo.png Bluetooth update. The mpow mbr2 has been working very well in my car.
<ubptgbot> <J F> Also, wanted to know how you recommend backing up the phone? I have a oneplus one
<ubptgbot> Spot . was added by: Spot .
<ubptgbot> <Spot .> #ask … I want to install ubuntu touch on Tbook 10, can anyone help me? … Can anyone make a tutorial? … Please 🥺
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Spot
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Fwd from TotalSonic: yes.  Your device is NOT supported by the UBports Installer.  You need to create a port for it first - info at http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/first-steps.html … and http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <Batuhan Coşkun> Hello, … I am do use Linux Mint. it is super
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Good day. Thanks for your review of Mint. However, this is an Ubuntu Touch group.  Just want to make sure you are in the right group.
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @wayneoutthere [Good day. Thanks for your review of Mint. However, this is an Ubuntu Touch group …], lulz, sorry, not sorry, i was reading you with your voice while rappin' with le beatbox & guitars :')
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> you're right.  time for a new UBports song....
<ubptgbot> <arudy> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/spRH5dRI.mp4
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> "UBPoooorts, take my phoooone to the plaaaace it belooongs" singing along to John Denver's "Take me home, country roads" melody😆
<ubptgbot> <surrounder> @VeryOriginalUsername ["UBPoooorts, take my phoooone to the plaaaace it belooongs" singing along to Joh …], 😂
<ubptgbot> <Batuhan Coşkun> I support Ubuntu Touch, but it's underdeveloped and doesn't support my language.
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> Well all is done by volunteers now... I think rather that it's wonderful!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Batuhan Coşkun [I support Ubuntu Touch, but it's underdeveloped and doesn't support my language.], Perhaps you can round up some more Turkish volunteers to translate all apps and such then. Your language is supported, but I have no idea what the translation completion rate for it is. Have you even tried to see if it's usable enough for yo
<ubptgbot> u?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> and, look at this!  A group for Turkish speakers inside UBports.  Maybe build this too: … https://t.me/UBports_TR
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and that too
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I think people don't realize they can actively market/promote Ubuntu Touch and do cool things.  I was excited to learn this when I joined too.  For example, build a language group and make it active.. and translate strings...
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Batuhan Coşkun [I support Ubuntu Touch, but it's underdeveloped and doesn't support my language.], Not true
<ubptgbot> <Batuhan Coşkun> why?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Batuhan Coşkun [why?], https://translate.ubports.com/languages/ … Look for "Turkish" in the list
<ubptgbot> <Batuhan Coşkun> It should be higher, these numbers are insufficient.
<ubptgbot> <surrounder> time to roll up your sleeves then :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> boom! ^
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Batuhan Coşkun [It should be higher, these numbers are insufficient.], The great thing is you can create an account and translate, too!
<ubptgbot> <Batuhan Coşkun> Can Clash Of Clans be played?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No
<ubptgbot> <Richard> Maybe with Anbox?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Anbox will only be able to do that and more if there are people REALLY interested in make it happen, for now, it looks like there is no real interest in improve anbox so it's not a priority for the project
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> The devs already did a huge effort to set the base in order to develop further
<ubptgbot> <Richard> It may change when more non-Android-Linux-distros on phones are joining the market (PinePhone, Librem 5)
<ubptgbot> <Spot .> @wayneoutthere [and, look at this!  A group for Turkish speakers inside UBports.  Maybe build th …], Is there Indonesian?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> there is..
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> where is our 'welcome link' haha
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> all new people should check that out
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Batuhan please keep this group on topic to Ubuntu Touch. If you like we have the @ubports_of room for off topic chat.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] Batuhan please keep this group on topic to Ubuntu Touch. If you like we have the @ubports-of room for off topic chat.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> sigh what's its address
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://t.me/UBports_OF
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> [Edit] https://t.me/UBportsOF
<ubptgbot> <Spot .> Are all applications on the Ubuntu desktop on Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Ubuntu Touch is not a traditional PC linux distro
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and phones aren't x86 PCs
<ubptgbot> <Batuhan Coşkun> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc.ubports.com/xAOTuD7C.png CHOOSE PARDUS FOR FREEDOM - https://www.pardus.org.tr/
<ubptgbot> <Batuhan Coşkun> by by - CHOOSE PARDUS FOR FREEDOM
<ubptgbot> <Tedster> @dohbee [and phones aren't x86 PCs], Generally
<ubptgbot> <Lukas> @FeketeZoli [Hello All! Our Calendar App can handle NextCloud provider pretty well. Addressbo …], I think @Danfro was talking about this: … https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/997
<gitbot> ubports issue 997 in ubuntu-touch "Switching contacts backend to QtContacts-SQLite" [Enhancement, Open]
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Lukas [I think @Danfro was talking about this: … https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/ …], 👍 Thanks for searching. Saved me some time.
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @malditobastardo [Anbox will only be able to do that and more if there are people REALLY intereste …], I think Anbox is critical for furthering UT adoption. To be a daily driver, people need the reassurance that if there's not an app they need, they can run the Android version.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> This is a debate that will go on for hours and will not have a reasonable conclusion
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @wayneoutthere [all new people should check that out], The bot welcome message should have the important links for newcomers, plus the redirect link for questions about can I use my device and how to install.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We tried that, but it causes a lot of spam and people complain
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> Sorry to hear.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's best to give someone the 'meet the community' page when they join: https://ubports.com/meet-the-community
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> I'll keep that handy for newcomers.
<ubptgbot> <marcoschr> Hello, … I am trying to install Ubuntu Touch on my OnePlus One. After the installation is finished on the PC side, it said it will take some minutes for the phone to finish and reboot. My phone, when finished with the update screen goes back to the recovery screen and does not reboot. When rebooting manually it will be stuck in the boot
<ubptgbot>  logo.
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> Try running the installer as admin.
<ubptgbot> <marcoschr> @pjk2012 [Try running the installer as admin.], I have run the installer with sudo; same result.
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> For me sudo wasn't enough. I had to run in an su session with the sudo su command.
<ubptgbot> <marcoschr> This is what I did
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> I see. From there the suggestion is trying different cables. Hopefully it's not a worn out usb jack on the phone. Some also suggest plugging and unplugging the cable when the installation is stalled.
<ubptgbot> <marcoschr> OK, I will try this and tell you the results when I am finished.
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> Good luck.
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> [Edit] I see. From there the suggestion is trying different cables. Hopefully it's not a worn out usb jack on the phone. Some also suggest unplugging and re-plugging the cable when the installation is stalled.
<ubptgbot> <dendybus> I have a question not straight about the topic , but I thought some people here can help me. Can someone advise me good resources in the web about alternate OSs news?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dendybus [I have a question not straight about the topic , but I thought some people here …], that question is better asked at the Off Topic forum here - https://t.me/UBportsOF
<ubptgbot> <dendybus> @TotalSonic [that question is better asked at the Off Topic forum here - https://t.me/UBports …], thank you)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox [It's best to give someone the 'meet the community' page when they join: https:// …], yes! sorry this  link! :)
<ubptgbot> Jenia Danoy was added by: Jenia Danoy
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> does this mean that a UT build for PineBook Pro might be something that happens in the near future? … https://twitter.com/Mariogrip/status/1169991328668770304
<ubptgbot> <bobbless> whats the easiest way to get a ubuntu phone?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> buy a nexus 5 and flash it
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @TotalSonic [does this mean that a UT build for PineBook Pro might be something that happens …], I hope so. Pinebook Pro doesn't have a touch screen does it?
<ubptgbot> <tangent_X> @malditobastardo [The devs already did a huge effort to set the base in order to develop further], I guess current priority is making Ubuntu touch better.
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @tangent_X [I guess current priority is making Ubuntu touch better.], I think nobody would complain if somebody wanted to work in Anbox. It might be better to wait for others to do the heavy lifting. I think selfish and others are using Anbox too.
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @tangent_X [I guess current priority is making Ubuntu touch better.], [Edit] I think nobody would complain if somebody wanted to work on Anbox. It might be better to wait for others to do the heavy lifting. I think selfish and others are using Anbox too.
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @tangent_X [I guess current priority is making Ubuntu touch better.], [Edit] I think nobody would complain if somebody wanted to work on Anbox. It might be better to wait for others to do the heavy lifting. I think Sailfish and others are using Anbox too.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @bobbless [whats the easiest way to get a ubuntu phone?], OnePlus One and Nexus 5 are the two phones that are easiest to get in good condition for reasonable cash that work very well with Ubuntu Touch, and easy to flash using the UBports Installer app.  The Meizu Pro 5 offers the best specs of the hardware, but they are harder to find
<ubptgbot> and usually cost a little more, and if you get one with Android on it it is harder to flash.  I love my Meizu Pro 5 with UT on it though.
<ubptgbot> <Kazord> Sailfish is using dalvik (proprietary)
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @Kazord [Sailfish is using dalvik (proprietary)], Oh! Thanks for the info.
<ubptgbot> <marcoschr> @pjk2012 [Good luck.], I have tried several cables with the same result. … I will try again tomorrow with a different PC. If this also fails, I will try to install manually.
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> Hoping for the best
<ubptgbot> <tangent_X> @Kazord [Sailfish is using dalvik (proprietary)], I think dalvik is open source with Apache licence
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @marcoschr [I have tried several cables with the same result. … I will try again tomorrow with …], I guess we should move this discussion to the install group. There's people there with a lot of experience: https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sailfish isn't running android inside a container that's already occupying the binder interfaces, while also wanting to run a different android container for applications
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and anbox isn't really built to run on top of android (which is why there are so many problems with using it in UT)
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> Interesting issues
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @dohbee [sailfish isn't running android inside a container that's already occupying the b …], they are running Android without a container that's already occupying the binder interfaces
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @NotKit [they are running Android without a container that's already occupying the binder …], that's what i said
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> I wonder if running it in libertine would make it more robust like on desktop Linux.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @pjk2012 [I wonder if running it in libertine would make it more robust like on desktop Li …], no
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> misphrased, they have two instances on Android basically
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's still the same kernel
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> one is outside of container and one is inside for Alien Dalvik
<ubptgbot> <Kazord> @dohbee [and anbox isn't really built to run on top of android (which is why there are so …], Is those probleme still existe running on top of purism like phone? (ie without android drivers/halium)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] misphrased, they have two instances of Android basically
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Kazord [Is those probleme still existe running on top of purism like phone? (ie without …], no, on mainline devices, it will be closer to like running anbox on ubuntu on a PC
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @pjk2012 [I hope so. Pinebook Pro doesn't have a touch screen does it?], you're right - I am so used to having laptops and 2 in 1's with touch screens now that I didn't think that to come in that $199 price that it would have to forego one - so maybe UT on this doesn't make the most sense.  There is already a build for Ubuntu Mate for
<ubptgbot> it though - but that's more of a topic for the Overflow Forum
<ubptgbot> <Kazord> @dohbee [no, on mainline devices, it will be closer to like running anbox on ubuntu on a …], Good news
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think pinephone will have kernel 5.0
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @TotalSonic [you're right - I am so used to having laptops and 2 in 1's with touch screens no …], Right. Thanks for your observations though.
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @dohbee [i think pinephone will have kernel 5.0], Nice
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @dohbee [and anbox isn't really built to run on top of android (which is why there are so …], If only there was some kind of multitasking solution that would just let Android run on top of halium and UT just step aside for a moment of Android instance.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nah
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> Oh well. It is what it is.
<ubptgbot> <Kazord> Just forgot Android and ask developers for native app
<ubptgbot> <Kazord> Aka get market share
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> That's a long ways down the road.
<ubptgbot> <Kazord> That better that say to them, keep your crappy apps and os will handle them
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> I'm really happy with Fennec browser. Morph is quite a bit behind.
<ubptgbot> jnrwrt was added by: jnrwrt
<ubptgbot> WizzyMt was added by: WizzyMt
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @Lukas [I think @Danfro was talking about this: … https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/ …], Great, thanks!
<arinov> hi
<arinov> where can i get phone to try?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ebay?
<arinov> ubptgbot: lg nexus 4, meizu pro 5, motorola zr2v8?
<arinov> which one?
<arinov> i just opened ebay and pass with ubuntu phone phrase
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Well, not the moto
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @arinov [which one?], https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @arinov [ubptgbot: lg nexus 4, meizu pro 5, motorola zr2v8?], Best choices are LG Nexus 5, OnePlus One and Meizu Pro 5.   The Motorola you listed is not supported.  The Meizu Pro 5 has the best hardware specs and performance - but only gets up to 3G/HSPA in the USA.
<ubptgbot> ama_ego was added by: ama_ego
<ubptgbot> MitchKiah was added by: MitchKiah
<ubptgbot> <MitchKiah> Heyo! Is there a recommended way of watching YouTube? It's a little stuttery at 720p in the morph browser
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @MitchKiah [Heyo! Is there a recommended way of watching YouTube? It's a little stuttery at …], Try with the YouTube app
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Webapp that is in the open store
#ubports 2019-09-07
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> The one from Alan Pope is the one I use
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @TotalSonic [you're right - I am so used to having laptops and 2 in 1's with touch screens no …], it would probally be fine, unity 8 with covergance works well enough with mouse
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> youtube beta would still be using oxide, and would be gpu accelerated
<arinov> ok i will check out nexus 5
<arinov> i thought there something like branded models
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> there were when canonical was running the project. Not so much anymore
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @arinov [i thought there something like branded models], they very rarely come up on ebay...
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> even the android variety of the same models are rare
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Canonical is a large commercial enterprise with millions of pounds invested in it.  UBports is a small non-profit foundation with a volunteer community working with it.  That said - by 2020 Ubuntu Touch should be available on new devices such as PinePhone, PineTab and Librem 5.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @mateosalta [they very rarely come up on ebay...], a few Meizu Pro 5 are readily available currently
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @mateosalta [they very rarely come up on ebay...], [Edit] a few Meizu Pro 5 with Android are readily available o ebay currently
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @mateosalta [they very rarely come up on ebay...], [Edit] a few Meizu Pro 5 with Android are readily available on ebay currently
<arinov> so there is no unique technical innovations in this project? its an alternate shell for existing devices just like sailfish?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @arinov [so there is no unique technical innovations in this project? its an alternate sh …], yes - but a build is being created that runs over a mainline Linux kernel is being dwveloped now
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @arinov [so there is no unique technical innovations in this project? its an alternate sh …], [Edit] yes - but a build is that runs over a mainline Linux kernel is being developed now
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I wouldn't class Sailfish or Ubuntu Touch as alternate shells. They are full-fat operating systems in their own right, with completely different architectures and designs.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @arinov [so there is no unique technical innovations in this project? its an alternate sh …], [Edit] yes - but a build that runs over a mainline Linux kernel is being developed now
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @TotalSonic [a few Meizu Pro 5 with Android are readily available on ebay currently], not as easy to flash as the nexus 5 :)
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @mateosalta [not as easy to flash as the nexus 5 :)], true!
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> but worth it for me :)
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> OnePlus One is really easy to flash as well
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> that is a nice phone too
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @mateosalta [but worth it for me :)], I love mine!  4gb of RAM and the Exynos cpu gets UT running super smooth
<ubptgbot> Alan Smithee was added by: Alan Smithee
<ubptgbot> ibnunes was added by: ibnunes
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> video of Ubuntu Touch not quite ready for the primetime yet on a PinePhone devkit - https://youtu.be/zCt8hMiEAzM
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> http://www.mardy.it/blog/2019/06/wip-changing-the-backend-for-contacts-in-ubports.html
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> Regarding the status of Addressbook enhancements.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> I noticed that Ubuntu One account info is no longer able to be entered in the Accounts settings in the recent RC release.  Are push notifications for TELEports no lonher dependent on havng an Ubuntu One account setup?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TotalSonic [I noticed that Ubuntu One account info is no longer able to be entered in the Ac …], Yes. That's the case now
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Does anyone know if UT’s calendar app can in any way work with iCal links?
<ubptgbot> <bruceutut> hi all, i met some connection issues when download packages from repo.ubports.com. is there any alternative mirrors in other countries?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @bruceutut [hi all, i met some connection issues when download packages from repo.ubports.co …], Are you trying to update the system via apt? That's not supported.
<ubptgbot> <bruceutut> @fredldotme [Are you trying to update the system via apt? That's not supported.], i am trying to install anbox-ubuntu-touch . but stuck at apt update
<ubptgbot> <bruceutut> Just trying anbox support
<ubptgbot> nnaaffffuu was added by: nnaaffffuu
<ubptgbot> justinzobel was added by: justinzobel
<ubptgbot> <justinzobel> Hey everyone, Android is running slow on my Nexus 7 (first version), is there a UBPorts install for it? I see that only 2013 model and up is on the official list.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @TotalSonic [video of Ubuntu Touch not quite ready for the primetime yet on a PinePhone devki …], that was a devkit hardware issue mostly it looks like
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Hey folks.... How do i take a screenshot on Nexus 5 ?
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @mark alexa [Hey folks.... How do i take a screenshot on Nexus 5 ?], Press wolume buttons at the same time
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @Stefano0101 [Press wolume buttons at the same time], Sweet ! Thank you !
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @justinzobel [Hey everyone, Android is running slow on my Nexus 7 (first version), is there a …], There is not
<ubptgbot> Chrisewcs was added by: Chrisewcs
<ubptgbot> <RaphaelItsMe> fairphone 3
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @mateosalta [that was a devkit hardware issue mostly it looks like], yup - that's exactly what the video maker atated as well
<ubptgbot> Colin Clark was added by: Colin Clark
<ubptgbot> <Colin Clark> I am trying to install Touch on a BQ Aquaris M10. When connecting, the flash tool goes immediately to "Download DA 100%", and the terminal shows "Trying to sync". Does anyone have any ideas how to solve this?
<ubptgbot> <tangent_X> Is it possible to port ut for treble enabled devices? it will open up possibiltity to port UT to many android devices without much hassle. Because halium is like android os with ut running in contianer. And we can use halium GSIs.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @tangent_X [Is it possible to port ut for treble enabled devices? it will open up possibilti …], It will take a long time until Halium based on 8.1 or 9.0 is available, until then we're stuck with 7.1. Also, it's the other way around, a minimal Android runs in the container, Ubuntu Touch itself is the host.
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @tangent_X [Is it possible to port ut for treble enabled devices? it will open up possibilti …], Halium 8 development is in its infancy.
<ubptgbot> Swapnil was added by: Swapnil
<ubptgbot> <Swapnil> Hii everyone
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @TotalSonic [yup - that's exactly what the video maker atated as well], i think one of the last blog posts said they are switching that out
<ubptgbot> <Swapnil> https://youtu.be/sVAYzh158bI
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> Today I found out my Nexus 5 can't connect to my bluetooth speaker. Is that a known issue?
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> in my limited experience w/ bluetooth-using devices are compatible
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> my phone bluetooth connects to my car and one pair of headphones... I have a second pair of headphones that won't connect with my phone (nexus 5)
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> I have multiple headphones and mp3/bluetooth players for running and working out and only certain devices can be used together not just nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We're live! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TigBOTfcFGc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> did you all mention removal of u1 account stuff?
<ubptgbot> <dikelito> My wifi switch disappeared 😀
<ubptgbot> <dikelito> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/TUFO19bs.png
<ubptgbot> <dikelito> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/CRINSHkK.png
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @Christopher [I have multiple headphones and mp3/bluetooth players for running and working out …], Thanks for that experience
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @dikelito [My wifi switch disappeared 😀], Wow
<ubptgbot> <matv1> That cat is huge
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @matv1 [That cat is huge], lots of fur :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> WebGL is already in the webengine we ship. Morph explicitly disables it to avoid crashing. It will not work on Mir yet
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee [WebGL is already in the webengine we ship. Morph explicitly disables it to avoid …], not webgl, but gpu acceleration
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> i think that required special stuff on the old oxide hardware, i remember only certain phones could even use it
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> We will see Marius without socks since today I guess.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Danfro [We will see Marius without socks since today I guess.], xP
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> And we have to thank you guys for providing the Q&A every forthnight!!!👍
<ubptgbot> <matv1> +1
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> We are over at: https://whereby.com/ubports-chat
<ubptgbot> <saveurlinux lutin11> Dear you, … I'm trying to install anbox on Meizu Pro 5 … I used the doc: https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/anbox.html … Unfortunatly i have the following errors … sudo fastboot flash  anbox-boot-$CODENAME.img … where $PARTITIONNAME = bootimg and $CODENAME.img = turbo … the return result of this command is:
<ubptgbot> … sending 'bootimg' (20748 KB)... … OKAY [  1.081s] … writing 'bootimg'... … FAILED (remote: partition table doesn't exist) … finished. total time: 1.125s … I tried using 'boot' as boot partition and now the return result is: … target didn't report max-download-size … sending 'boot' (20748 KB)... … OKAY [  1.107s] … writing 'boot'... … FAILED (remo
<ubptgbot> te: size too large) … finished. total time: 1.156s … both solution faild what should I do ?
<ubptgbot> <saveurlinux lutin11> well, that my fault, I've got a Meizu Pro 4 and not 5
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> @mariogrip what's that little build node of yours building? :>
#ubports 2019-09-08
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @saveurlinux lutin11 [well, that my fault, I've got a Meizu Pro 4 and not 5], Hate it when I do something like that
<ubptgbot> feelwind was added by: feelwind
<ubptgbot> <jimmy_UbunTouch> Launcher Modular has been updated … https://open-store.io/app/launchermodular.ubuntouchfr … - Correct sort app after search … - hide favorite app if set … - Correct scroll for favorite app in settings … - Update translation … - Add libertine apps … - New installation method (it is recommended to apply the - default launcher again
<ubptgbot> if it was done before) … - Correct duplicated favorite app … If your default launcher is Launcher Modular, you have to restore the dash and then return Launcher Modular. … We have improved the installation so that it does not quit anymore and act with the Ubuntu orange button
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Hey guys, can you please send me a link that will take me to Messaging app on GitLab ? I can't seem to find it almost as if it's not being worked on anymore. I just need to submit an issue.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @mark alexa [Hey guys, can you please send me a link that will take me to Messaging app on Gi …], https://github.com/ubports/messaging-app
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> It does still live at github. That's why you won't find it at gitlab. 😉
<ubptgbot> cyb3rpunk2002 was added by: cyb3rpunk2002
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @Danfro [It does still live at github. That's why you won't find it at gitlab. 😉], I don't use GitHub. Can anyone submit an issue for me ? Deletion of multiple messages isn't working. When you select messages you want to delete it will delete just one. I don't know if this concern Nexus 5 only.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Is there a multiselect mode at all?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> I can only multiselect whole conversations to different contacts. Within one conversation I can only select single messages.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> I can do the report, but we need to make sure if that is an error or a feature request. 😉
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> As of now it allows you to select messages you want to do something with but when you tap on trash can it deletes only the bottom one out of the selection.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @mark alexa [As of now it allows you to select messages you want to do something with but whe …], Hm, strange. I can not even multiselect more than one message. Is it tap and hold?
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> I'm holding one message for 2 secs than it switches itself into selection mode and then it allows me to select as many messages as I want.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> 🤔 Nothing happens here. So likely worth an issue then anyway. 😉
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i think he's referring to conversations.......
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i can confirm that behavior with conversations
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> messages / conversations
<ubptgbot> <matv1> I dont see that issue. you cannot delete multiple messages at once.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> You can with multiple conversations by lngpressing
<ubptgbot> <matv1> and that works
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Hm, even stranger. Select a few conversations. And then scroll up a fair bit. The selected conversations exept of the last one get unselected!
<ubptgbot> <matv1> *longpressing
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> And that might be causing this issue.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> If your conversations are on one screenpage it might work.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @Danfro [Hm, even stranger. Select a few conversations. And then scroll up a fair bit. Th …], let me try that
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> The messages app still needs some work, yeah ...
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> If they are spread among several pages, you delete only the last on, because the others get deselected.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> You need to scoll up far enough that the selected conversation leaves the screen a fair bit.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> I dont see that happen
<ubptgbot> <matv1> and I have quite a few convo's in my list
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> RC?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> same
<ubptgbot> <matv1> here
<ubptgbot> <matv1> :)
<ubptgbot> <matv1> what device?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> E5
<ubptgbot> <matv1> mine is a Pro5
<ubptgbot> <matv1> mmm i have seen weird stuff happen with qml listview in different resolutions
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Could you file a bug for that issue though
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Huh, if I do select two conversations from somewhere in the middle and then scroll upwards. The upper one gets deselected and the very last conversation is selected.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> hang on yeah
<ubptgbot> <matv1> now the weirdness starts
<ubptgbot> <matv1> in my case deselecting and then scrolling up and down *sometimes* causes them to reappear as selected
<ubptgbot> <matv1> my head hurts
<ubptgbot> <matv1> okay I will try to do a bug report myself as I now see some of what you guys are saying. hard to pin it down exactly though
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> OK, thanks. We may add information later...
<ubptgbot> <matv1> yup
<ubptgbot> <matv1> i will drop the link in a minute
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> Hey guys, will the Nexus 5 video playback be fixed anytime soon. It’s one of the last few things forbidding me from truly adopting Ubuntu touch as my main OS
<ubptgbot> <matv1> wasnt the Nexus5 camera issue fixed in the last OTA?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Camera yes. Not playback
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Shooting pictures was, but shooting a video is still a no-go on Nexus 5.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mark alexa [Shooting pictures was, but shooting a video is still a no-go on Nexus 5.], You can record videos. But the playback is still not working. Workaround UTmedia
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Just last week I went to a wedding and was asked to film and I had to ask my friend for his Android 'coz I can't shoot videos on UT.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @malditobastardo [You can record videos. But the playback is still not working. Workaround UTmedia], Not on my N5. It freezes as soon as you flip to video mode.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mark alexa [Not on my N5. It freezes as soon as you flip to video mode.], Are you on OTA 10?
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @malditobastardo [Are you on OTA 10?], Ohh ... no I haven't upgraded yet. So I take it as you can film since OTA 10 but can't playback what you've recorded.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> You can record since OTA 9 but yeah. Playback issues are still present
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> What format it film in though ? If it's mp4 or avi you can playback it on your laptop .....
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Is anyone here using the Uber app on UT ?
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> .... not really an app 'coz it fires up the browser and loads mobile version of the site :)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mark alexa [.... not really an app 'coz it fires up the browser and loads mobile version of …], Well. It's on uber to develop an app to UT
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mark alexa [.... not really an app 'coz it fires up the browser and loads mobile version of …], [Edit] Well. It's on uber to develop an app for UT
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @malditobastardo [Well. It's on uber to develop an app for UT], 😂
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> UT has about 1800 users. I can see that happening.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> I would  between 5 and 10k users.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mark alexa [UT has about 1800 users. I can see that happening.], Well this is a collaborative effort. We are all responsible here.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> It can be done if Uber provides public-facing API for external devs.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @Danfro mark @Fuseteam https://github.com/ubports/messaging-app/issues/131
<gitbot> ubports issue 131 in messaging-app "multiselect operations in threads(conversations) are behaving strangely" [Open]
<ubptgbot> <matv1> feel free to add
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Downloads of the latest version for Filemanager,  more than 5800...
<ubptgbot> <libremax> and some people always use Canonical UT
<ubptgbot> Arjun Kannur was added by: Arjun Kannur
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @matv1 [feel free to add], 👍 Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Fwd from TotalSonic: the new update for Launcher Modular is excellent - Libertine apps now all appear in the list and it replaces the Dash correctly - and even pops to the top when pressing the Meizu Pro 5's forward facing physical button
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @mark alexa [It can be done if Uber provides public-facing API for external devs.], docs are here - it would be awesome to have a real native app for Uber for sure - https://developer.uber.com
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> I second that. Especially now knowing that Uber is giving away API free to use. Any coder who have nothing to work on right now ??? 😉
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @jimmy_UbunTouch [Launcher Modular has been updated … https://open-store.io/app/launchermodular.ubun …], thank you!  This update is excellent - the one problem I have seen is that many of the Libertine apps do not have their own icons appear correctly - but that is a minor issue
<ubptgbot> <jimmy_UbunTouch> @TotalSonic [thank you!  This update is excellent - the one problem I have seen is that many …], Indeed we have a problem with the icons, we try to solve the problem
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @jimmy_UbunTouch [Indeed we have a problem with the icons, we try to solve the problem], one other issue I am seeing now - sometimes the Weather applet looses contact with the server and just has a constant spinning blue circle animation (which seems to also increase battery drain)
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @mark alexa [I second that. Especially now knowing that Uber is giving away API free to use. …], perhaps we could get some donations together and offer a bounty for this
<ubptgbot> <Taekky> my calls only work via loudspeaker.. (nexus 5) i wonder if that could be a hardware issue..?
<ubptgbot> <jimmy_UbunTouch> @TotalSonic [perhaps we could get some donations together and offer a bounty for this], If you can thank you all noted your problems on: … https://framagit.org/ubuntouch-fr-dev/launcher-modular/issues … for donations a page is under construction. … Thank you for your interest.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @jimmy_UbunTouch [If you can thank you all noted your problems on: … https://framagit.org/ubuntouch- …], 👍
<ubptgbot> <J F> I am not recieving group messages sent from friends using android and iphone. Are there any modifications I can make to get this to work? I am using oneplus one
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @J F [I am not recieving group messages sent from friends using android and iphone. Ar …], No sorry, SMS group messages and MMS have a lot of issues still ^^
<ubptgbot> <J F> @Flohack [No sorry, SMS group messages and MMS have a lot of issues still ^^], Ok. Thanks for the reply
<ubptgbot> <J F> Also wanted to know how to get anbox on the phone. I do not see it in the open store
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @J F [Also wanted to know how to get anbox on the phone. I do not see it in the open s …], Its a manual process at the moment as this is alpha grade software. There is a high chance that it might fail or drain your battery etc ^^
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> You find the info in the forum
<ubptgbot> <J F> @Flohack [Its a manual process at the moment as this is alpha grade software. There is a h …], ok. I will wait until further development
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/SLq8MOkh.webp
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/6zxK52ck.webp
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Sorry water and screens don't work well together
<ubptgbot> Martin Menzel was added by: Martin Menzel
<hallyn> not infrequently, if i switch from app A to B and back to A, then I cannot pull the keyboard up on app A again.  (at least terminal and messaging have done this).  Sometimes futzing around like switching tabs will help, but sometimes I just have to close the app and restart it.  Is this known?
<hallyn> i'm probably getting to the point wher ei should really try building a rootfs so i can start plucking at app source...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No need to build a whole rootfs for that. Check out https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/contribute/preinstalled-apps.html
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/systemdev/index.html
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Btw, what's included in the -minimal rootfs?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Is it only bare xenial + hybris stuff without UI?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I would suspect not
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Check out its description please
<ubptgbot> <Jose Luis> (Photo, 719x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/EORDMPu0.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That is a very nice phone Jose Luis, but I don't think it can run Ubuntu Touch
<hallyn> thanks i'll read that
<hallyn> i also have tried for some time to get the phone to hotspot.  starting to think the radio on the nexus 4 just isn't doing wpa right?  just "nmcli device wifi hotspot con-name cn ssid cn password somepassword should work, right?
<ubptgbot> Ashad Muhsin was added by: Ashad Muhsin
<ubptgbot> <Ashad Muhsin> Hello I’m looking for xenial edge hybris i386 rootfs image. I’m trying to port to Zenfone 2 x86 I have system and Halium boot built using the tutorial and watching the YouTube guide. The guide says contact the developers if you have x86 phone
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We do not currently have an i386 rootfs for Ubuntu Touch and we do not build any i386 packages. Sorry to say, but that is unlikely to change.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [i also have tried for some time to get the phone to hotspot.  starting to think …], hotspot doesn't work on nexus4, it's hidden in the UI
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It appears that CPU does have a 64-bit instruction set, but I don't think our packages are set up to correctly work with hybris on x86-64 either
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox [It appears that CPU does have a 64-bit instruction set, but I don't think our pa …], they are not. they are built for mesa only. there's probably a fair bit of work to get things working correctly on x86 hybris
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> probably also why the old emulator pretty much never really worked
<hallyn> @dohbee - I assume you're saying it's hidden because i'ts konwn to know work?
<hallyn> (it being hotspot)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [@dohbee - I assume you're saying it's hidden because i'ts konwn to know work?], right. mako is hardcoded to disable the UI because it wasn't working; i don't recall who exactly worked on that at canonical, to answer more specifically what is wrong. i think there was an open bug in launchpad, which the code might have a comment ref
<ubptgbot> erring to, though
<ubptgbot> <Ashad Muhsin> Okay can you use the old Ubuntu touch i386 image with halium-boot
<hallyn> that's really too bad :(  I love the size of the phone.  pinephone, nexus 5, and purism are all too big :(
<hallyn> oh, ok, so it's not necessariliythe hardware
<hallyn> i'll search lp, thanks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ashad Muhsin [Okay can you use the old Ubuntu touch i386 image with halium-boot], there is no i386 image; old nor new
<ubptgbot> <Ashad Muhsin> I found a vivid-preinstalled-touch-i386.tar.gz 536.5 MiB online. So was wondering
<hallyn> (found it, #1487157)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> 15.04 (vivid) was end of life a long time ago, so it won't be very useful if you do get it running, and it will have lots of security holes that won't be fixed. and you will still have the issue with hybris
<hallyn> well maybe i do just get a nexus 5 - it's not *that* much bigger
<ubptgbot> <Ashad Muhsin> Are the rootfs’s incompatible. I mean I checked the armhf roofs xenial one with this and the files are different the flashing stage complains about no usb-tethering in /bin which is not there on the 15.04
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [well maybe i do just get a nexus 5 - it's not *that* much bigger], nexus 5 is much nicer hardware than nexus 4, too. but they are also known for failing physical power buttons (fair warning).
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ashad Muhsin [Are the rootfs’s incompatible. I mean I checked the armhf roofs xenial one with …], yes. if you wanted to use the very old 15.04 preinstalled tarball from canonical, you would be on your own. that version of ubuntu is no longer supported, and we can't help you port it.
<hallyn> i just got the 4 to try ubtouch on, wasn't intending to keep it...  but i love this little thing :)
<hallyn> so the 5 sholud have working hotspot;  and better android support;  newer kernel...  hm how new a kernel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [so the 5 sholud have working hotspot;  and better android support;  newer kernel …], i think they both have kernel 3.4
<hallyn> oh :(
<hallyn> i thought i read that nexus 5 had 4.x
<hallyn> (enabling full lxc support)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nope
<hallyn> thanks
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @mark alexa [.... not really an app 'coz it fires up the browser and loads mobile version of …], there's a way to fix that! hmm where should make tutorial hmmm
<ubptgbot> <Ashad Muhsin> Is this on a like roadmap x86 (i386 or x86_64) the userland
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @matv1 [@Danfro mark @Fuseteam https://github.com/ubports/messaging-app/issues/131], cool
<gitbot> ubports issue 131 in messaging-app "multiselect operations in threads(conversations) are behaving strangely" [Bug, Open]
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ashad Muhsin [Is this on a like roadmap x86 (i386 or x86_64) the userland], i don't think so. but there are at least amd64 builds of packages in ubports repos
<ubptgbot> <Ashad Muhsin> Would have been cool to try wine on it see what programs could work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> can zenfone run on mainline kernel?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess the GPU is problematic though
<ubptgbot> <Ashad Muhsin> Sorry do you mean Halium kernel or official Linux? I haven’t tried but I did get cm/lineageos built
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> official
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> technicallly there's no halium kernel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [technicallly there's no halium kernel], it's an aosp kernel
<ubptgbot> <Ashad Muhsin> I could try but wouldn’t it require patches or I’ll just try with ASUS or  lineageos 14.1 kernel config
<ubptgbot> <Ashad Muhsin> Or stock 3.10.xxx config
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [it's an aosp kernel], indeed
<ubptgbot> <Ashad Muhsin> I will try to boot using mainline kernel to boot android or the 15.04 preinstalled i386 touch image? That will work?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> why are you stuck on this idea of i386?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> try to see if there is a working postmarketOS build for your device, or one with same cpu/gpu
<ubptgbot> <RBVTX> i saw 5 kernel booting on lge nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <RBVTX> it seems pretty good and working project
<ubptgbot> <Ashad Muhsin> This device only has android ports that is all. i like this device because the architecture is same as desktop pc. I wonder using wine and play old pc games for fun just to see it work
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> There was a kernel for some gen of zenfone that allowed for kvms running on top of android so you could run any os you wish, you might want to check it out
<ubptgbot> DanielS79 was added by: DanielS79
<ubptgbot> <Ashad Muhsin> Thanks I’ll look into it
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [there's a way to fix that! hmm where should make tutorial hmmm], well - the current Uber webapp is something I just threw together using Webapp Creator, which is the extent of my abilities as far as this stuff goes.  It used to work better, but then Uber changed its website, and my attempt at fixing didn't work.  I think the
<ubptgbot> re are a few bugs as well as some needed feature enhancements for Webapp Creator if done would make it a better tool.  But for those of us that use ride sharing services like Uber and Lyft - UT native apps would be excellent to have, as while you can hail a ride using their websites, only their apps give you access to all the feautres their service
<ubptgbot> s provide.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [well - the current Uber webapp is something I just threw together using Webapp C …], note that just because there is some API available, doesn't mean it is meant or designed for the same purposes as official apps for the service. more often than not, the APIs are for integrating other sites, rather than for building client app
<ubptgbot> s
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [note that just because there is some API available, doesn't mean it is meant or …], true that.   Lyft's API page seems to make me think a UT native app could be coded for it - but as I am not a developer I don't know - https://www.lyft.com/developers/products/ride-request
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @TotalSonic [well - the current Uber webapp is something I just threw together using Webapp C …], well i was referring to a way to fix the "webapps opening morph" bug
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @TotalSonic [well - the current Uber webapp is something I just threw together using Webapp C …], [Edit] well yes … i was more referring to a way to fix the "webapps opening morph" bug
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> it involves editing the desktop file directly
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> and letting gitlab ci do its magic
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [well yes … i was more referring to a way to fix the "webapps opening morph" bug], yup - which is something that Webapp Creator has a hard time preventing for some sites.  Of the 16 webapps I have posted up in the Open Store only 3 of them have this bug though.  A tutorial on how to edit the desktop file directly for total no
<ubptgbot> obs would be appreciated!
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> yes i'm not sure where to post it
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i can try and tell you if you wish?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [yes i'm not sure where to post it], post in in the "Support" board of the UT Forum https://forums.ubports.com/category/37/support
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmm i'm not really on the forums
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [hmm i'm not really on the forums], ok - you can send it to me and I will repost it there
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmm how comfy are you with the terminal?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [hmm how comfy are you with the terminal?], I can use it
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> type this 'ls /opt/click.ubuntu.com'
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> your webapp should be listed among others
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> you can than ls it like this:
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/F4JN90Y9.png
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> this desktop file should be edited
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> with the appropiate urls
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> .........i lost you didn't i @totalSonic
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] .........i lost you didn't i @TotalSonic
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Ok - thanks - will save these instructions for later and I will see how far I get in editing a desktop file next time I try to fix a webapp
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Editing the desktop file should fix it on your device
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> if you have questions just pm me
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> cool, thanks!
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @libremax [Downloads of the latest version for Filemanager,  more than 5800...], sounds like 5k to me :p
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Jose Luis [<reply to media>], when is the port ready @UniversalSuperBox?
<ubptgbot> <Sebastien Vienneau> Is there a package for Linux in general more for Debian Stable that will allow you to allow users to reset their password on first login similar to what schools and business have for new employees...?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Sebastien Vienneau [Is there a package for Linux in general more for Debian Stable that will allow y …], Again, this is not a general linux help channel. Please ask that somewhere more appropriate, like maybe `#debian` on freenode irc
#ubports 2020-08-31
<ubptgbot> <Marathon2422> @CW [funny,  now I am asking here, the "forgetting the wifi-pw with each reboot" is g …], Usually NVRAM wiped and " custom wifi and  wifi " need to be replaced and permissions too
<ubptgbot> Jose Canales was added by: Jose Canales
<ubptgbot> Hrudesh was added by: Hrudesh
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @Stereofont [With the Teleports inbuilt recorder or a file generated by Recorder app?], Built-in recorder.
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> Fwd from mrmechanic3000: Btw don't you think, porting is okay but UBports should actually approach a phone company or something with proposal to make an UT phone
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> Fwd from mrmechanic3000: Like in India, these days there is a lot of buzz about Atmanirbhar Bharat i.e. self dependance and all... So we can create a twitter campaign trending to reach out indian companies asking them to make UT phone or 2. And something with Snapdragon 7xx series processor and 4+ GBs of Ram with full convergence c
<ubptgbot> apabilities of UT will be a game changer....
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> Also there have been really great hardwares launched in last 1-2 years e.g. Lenovo's Zuk Z2 and Mi's Pocophone F1, which have great hardware but lack software support. Combined with UT with full convergence capabilities, they will be beast and may even serve as day to day general purpose pc. So can we not push these companies to he
<ubptgbot> lp us out with their vendor side blobs to unleash full capabilities of their hardware on UT now that they have stopped support for android on these... Their help will be required only once.
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> @mrmechanic3000 [Like in India, these days there is a lot of buzz about Atmanirbhar Bharat i.e. s …], > Regular people will never use it as soon as they find out that their fav social apps are not available
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> Android apps are installable on UT in anbox
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> With limitations
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> @mrmechanic3000 [Android apps are installable on UT in anbox], Yes. Do you think regular people can actually manage to install anbox?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> You don't have hardware access
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> I doubt they would modify their official device
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> @ItsMeShouko [Yes. Do you think regular people can actually manage to install anbox?], We can pre-install it... Although as @mimecar says there are limitations... So yeah , will be a hard time adapting it...
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> @mrmechanic3000 [We can pre-install it... Although as @mimecar says there are limitations... So y …], The company that will release anbox on their UT phone will be under constant fire for shipping experimental android app support
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> Also no google play services
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> Right
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> Can we do nothing? Will UT always be an alternative OS and not a mainstream one
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> And you must reinstall anbox on every ota
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> [Edit] And you must reinstall anbox on ota updates
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> @mrmechanic3000 [Can we do nothing? Will UT always be an alternative OS and not a mainstream one], I am afraid that’s true until you can convince big players somehow to port their apps to ubports
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> The biggest hurdle being whatsapp or anything that users use daily
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> We are 3k+ members here let's trend #WhatsappforUbuntuTouch on twitter... Let's try atleast reaching them out as community....and see if they react and come forward to help us out
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> I mean we can try
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> With Facebook?
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> I really want to see UT taking off soon.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @mrmechanic3000 [Can we do nothing? Will UT always be an alternative OS and not a mainstream one], it will be an alternative OS for sure
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> There are not users for a native app
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> I don’t even think there are more than 4-5 proper native apps on ubports
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> Canonical tried to make it mainstream and failed commercially, current project is more for those who care about it from those who care
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> @ItsMeShouko [I don’t even think there are more than 4-5 proper native apps on ubports], I mean 3rd party ofc
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> @ItsMeShouko [I don’t even think there are more than 4-5 proper native apps on ubports], But that doesn't means there can't be. We can reach out people at flutter dev to add support for compiling to UT compatible apps too. Also we can get big players to join hands and help us too... We can atleast try I mean
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> @mrmechanic3000 [But that doesn't means there can't be. We can reach out people at flutter dev to …], Are you a power user?
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> Nope
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> I see, anyway I found something that can let us run flutter apps
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> https://blog.basyskom.com/2020/how-to-run-flutter-on-an-embedded-device/
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @ItsMeShouko use Canonical's desktop platform with Wayland instead
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> @NotKit [@ItsMeShouko use Canonical's desktop platform with Wayland instead], You mean, for starting to make new apps or what?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I mean they worked to port Flutter to Linux
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> it should be easier to make that work on UT than to write yet another embedder
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> @ItsMeShouko [https://blog.basyskom.com/2020/how-to-run-flutter-on-an-embedded-device/], Great
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> I see
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> Btw we still have a chance if you think carefully
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> If Fuschia is going to replace android at some point and it uses flutter for apps...
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> We can get flutter to work on ut and get future flutter apps on ut
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> Expect big players to invest in flutter...
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> @ItsMeShouko [If Fuschia is going to replace android at some point and it uses flutter for app …], Inb4 proprietary
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> (Sticker, 264x512) https://irc.ubports.com/j2PZv0E0.webp
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> @Uchihaitachii [Inb4 proprietary], Inb4?
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> @ItsMeShouko [Inb4?], Nvm
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> https://twitter.com/rnbokade/status/1300325880883867648?s=19
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> @mrmechanic3000 [https://twitter.com/rnbokade/status/1300325880883867648?s=19], Can you retweet or tweet with that hashtag so that we maybe as a community try to drag some attention towards the platform atleast
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> There are not users on Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> And the app should be confined
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Otherwise, they can get your data
<ubptgbot> <CW> Ok i was able to reproduce the issue.... After system update my device has a new MAC and in consequence the wifi password for a givin ssid is lost. How do get this persistance thing working??
<ubptgbot> <lerumolaSechaba> I love this project guys how can I get involved
<ubptgbot> <matv1> hi! Thanks very much and welcome.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @lerumolaSechaba [I love this project guys how can I get involved], it depends how you want to help. Start by going to ubports.com and follow the 'Contribute' link
<ubptgbot> <matv1> there are a lot of different area's as you will see. Just find which ever suits you most. The i would start by joining the relevant channels listed at the bottom of each  of the subjects
<ubptgbot> <matv1> If you'rs not sure, just ask here. That will work too 😀
<ubptgbot> <matv1> [Edit] there are a lot of different area's as you will see. Just find which ever suits you most. Then i would start by joining the relevant channels listed at the bottom of each  of the subjects
<ubptgbot> <lerumolaSechaba> Thanks will check out the different options
<ubptgbot> <matv1> gd luck!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @CW [Ok i was able to reproduce the issue.... After system update my device has a new …], Sounds like you wiped a crucial partition and your phone is bricked?
<ubptgbot> <CW> no, my phone works fine, apart from the fact that it looses the wifi-passwords due to in-persistant WIFI-MAC
<ubptgbot> <CW> non-persistant should be better english, sorry
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Which device?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mrmechanic3000 [We can pre-install it... Although as @mimecar says there are limitations... So y …], What the foundation need is someone to take care in improving anbox. If people really cared from the beginning but it doesn't look like
<ubptgbot> <matv1> respectfully but thoroughly disagree :)
<ubptgbot> <matv1> this should not be a mission of the Foundation at least
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @malditobastardo [What the foundation need is someone to take care in improving anbox. If people r …], We are also advertising that it can be paid now
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> So if money does not help, what does
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> 😆
<ubptgbot> <matv1> spend the money more wiseley 😏
<ubptgbot> <CW> @Stereofont [Which device?], nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> @dohbee [perhaps your phone is missing the persist thing, and is generating a new wifi MA …], Can you explain more on this?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Flohack [We are also advertising that it can be paid now], Yeah. That's my point.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @matv1 [this should not be a mission of the Foundation at least], I don't agree but I can understand. But if no one is up for the job then there isn't much to do
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @matv1 [spend the money more wiseley 😏], Well its agreed with Volla that we try to push hard for Anbox, as its part of their business plan. But so far, no matter what we try, no sane guy seems to be willing to jump onboard that ship ^^
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @matv1 [this should not be a mission of the Foundation at least], Well yes it should be a mission to drive all possible usecases for UT, even if it includes to have still Anroid apps onboard for people who cannot be without them. Everything what increases our userbase is good for the community and therefore for the foundation
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Flohack [Well its agreed with Volla that we try to push hard for Anbox, as its part of th …], would work for Anbox on othet distros help with UT?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> For anbox we just need easy install as a post-install 'app' and boom. Done (in my opinion) like Fdroid kind of thing
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Just needs to be a) not shipped with device to protect manufacturers against google legal team and b) easy
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Javacookies [would work for Anbox on othet distros help with UT?], Only partially. We want to have real hardware virtualized into the Anbox container, thats waht other distros just ignore (except network)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere [For anbox we just need easy install as a post-install 'app' and boom. Done (in m …], Well not quite, installation is the last step of many ^^
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Do we have a forum thread mapping all this out?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> 'moving forward with Anbox' kind of big picture thread showing tech requirements, legal issues, dev needs, etc ?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere [Do we have a forum thread mapping all this out?], No, i dont think it makes sense. Its soo specific that this thread would get swamped mit "WhatsApp when" questions and stuff. We have a Telegram group for Anbox devs but so far not many qualified ^^
<ubptgbot> <matv1> 'we just need', 'What the foundation need is someone'. These kind of presenation of how 'little' the problems of anbox are, are simply misleading. We dont just need that and it isnt easy either, and it isnt a someone, but many ppl we need for that.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> See above my comment which should clarify what I meant
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> For sure it.requires ppl and $$
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Its probably a few man-years of investment until its stable and fast and comofrtable. ALl 3 of those are not here now
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> But how many? And how much?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> The most urgent work was estimated to be 6 man-months
<ubptgbot> <matv1> I have seen no functional or technical design for solving problems like:
<ubptgbot> <matv1> lifecycle management
<ubptgbot> <matv1> power consumption
<ubptgbot> <matv1> push notification
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @matv1 [I have seen no functional or technical design for solving problems like:], Well as nobody works on it there is no forthcoming of course
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Push wont work ever I would say
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I see. But I was thinking putting clear thread together to communicate: this is what is required, this is how many hours it would take, etc etc, so we can just point people to that thread including investors who want it done
<ubptgbot> <matv1> data integration through trusted helper
<ubptgbot> <matv1> etc ect
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere [I see. But I was thinking putting clear thread together to communicate: this is …], We have investors, we have the money. We dont have people who a) understand precisely what we want b) have a lot of Android AND Linux skills. You are either an Android dev or a Linux general dev
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Its the duopoly that makes problems
<ubptgbot> <matv1> to do this well will require not only LOTS of manpower, but also hacking solutions into the system that is already way too complex to maintain with current resources
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Oh. Well then. Back to my coffee. Carry on! Lol
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @matv1 [to do this well will require not only LOTS of manpower, but also hacking solutio …], I got that you dont want Anbox, but as we said the foundation sees this differently.
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> btw shouldn't the livestream be unpinned?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @hacker12455 [btw shouldn't the livestream be unpinned?], yes thx
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> np
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @Flohack [I got that you dont want Anbox, but as we said the foundation sees this differen …], ah outlining differing points of view are not helpfull ?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @matv1 [ah outlining differing points of view are not helpfull ?], It is helpful, but you sound like suggesting its an impossible project or one that harms the other parts of Ubuntu Touch, and I am just saying we see this differently
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> We need to try to get options for people with banking apps (SafetyNet will be a nightmare) and WhatsApp requirements. It will not be for playing games. Its for essential, business critical apps that block people that otherwise would swap to UT
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> If we find out for example that banking apps will never work, we note that down and be done with it. But we need to try
<ubptgbot> <matv1> every one has this ONE essential app that he really needs from android :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> exactly ^^
<ubptgbot> <matv1> like .. i dunno.. Slack 😏
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Slack works nice in Anbox basically but its super laggy and heats up the device. So for me its unusable ATM and I would like to see that change. I need it maybe 2 times per week but then it would be really nice.
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> Question then is if anbox will run those comfortably
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @rogieroudshoorn [Question then is if anbox will run those comfortably], Currently it does not, for many. THats why we are seeking improvement. One of them is e.g. update it to a newer Android version. I think its 5 or so inside Anbox
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> ... and if it's a better route then electron/flutter support for the slack-a-likes
<ubptgbot> WizzyMt was added by: WizzyMt
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> don't get me wrong - if banking apps will work in anbox, that'll definately help
<ubptgbot> <matv1> My worry is this: I have just listed a bunch of core design problems. (btw your Slack issue points to those as well). I am saying that solving those issues for Anbox WILL mean making UT even more complex then it is now. That is the other side of the coin. I am of the opinion that this cost is not worth it, given our current resources. And i
<ubptgbot> t is also my opnion that this downside has never been very well outlined to the community
<ubptgbot> <matv1> because there is one last point to all this: … Even IF we manage to solve all those problems I mentioned, it might all be for nothing because It is not unlikely that Android in the future, will putting some more effort into detecting it being run in a container. In fact this is already happening. Some apps -like some banking apps you sugges
<ubptgbot> t would run on Anbox- are this day already detecting that and you will not be able to run that app in Anbox. … In essence: the more succesfull we are at making Anbox work, the more likely it is that Google could simply put a stop to it and all those precious resources will have been for nothing
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @matv1 [because there is one last point to all this: … Even IF we manage to solve all thos …], Yeah but at least we tried. And yes, no resources can be spared atm for this, thats why we are seeking new ones. If nobody applies for that job it wont happen, thats true
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> it's fairly easy to determine what can or can not run - try a desktop Android emulator
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> bankings apps should work if they do not depend on SafetyNet (some do)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] bankings apps should work if they do not depend on SafetyNet (some do, but not all)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] it's fairly easy to determine what can or can not run in principle - try a desktop Android emulator
<ubptgbot> <matv1> There are over 3000 ppl in this group alone. must be between 5 and 10 k users of UT over all. Not a lot still. but i WISH people would start by doing the easy thing: If you need an app that is currently not supported on UT, please write an email to that dev/company to ask them. How many of us have actually done that?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> realistically I think no company would rewrite their app for a platform of 10k people just because of few emails...
<ubptgbot> <Lorxu> Well, a company definitely won't if they get 0 emails because then they don't know people want it
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @Lorxu [Well, a company definitely won't if they get 0 emails because then they don't kn …], right :)
<ubptgbot> <matv1> thanks
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @matv1 [There are over 3000 ppl in this group alone. must be between 5 and 10 k users of …], Unless we are a million thos emails will go just into the round bin
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Well people, you heard it from our community leadership. No point in doing that then..
<ubptgbot> <matv1> (Sorry to sound harsh Florian, but what you just said made me really dissapointed)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @matv1 [(Sorry to sound harsh Florian, but what you just said made me really dissapointe …], You can do it, but I doubt you will succeed with that. I am not able to convince Signal to help us in any way, after dumb questions they just ignore us now. I have been there, its frustrating
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Just an example
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> So if smaller projects dont even respond to questions and suggestions, why Facebook, Google and Microsoft would do it?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> You should not forget their Apps wont give them any benefits on our platform, since they cannot harvest data and call home. A lot of benefit for Facebook is gone then. Why should they invest a single day into this, when it harms their business model. Just another random example
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> To convince someone you need good arguments, and we have none. An app in UT gives only substantial benefit to a company if it were ofr a paid service, like Spotify for example. They would still get revenue from that paying ussers
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But "free" Apps - whats the big story you gonna tell them
<ubptgbot> <matv1> I know they are big and we are small. Dont worry:) But big changes start with one person. And then another. But if that is your arguments, then everything about UT can be put in the that same bin along with those emails. And we only need to wait until we are millions :) … So I am not sure what you are saying with that argument
<ubptgbot> <matv1> But there is yet another argument still:  … Why would an app developer who has an android version of his app already made, be expected to put any effort into porting that app to Ubuntu Touch when at the same time, the UT foundation is suggesting their android version would run on UT in the future anyway
<ubptgbot> <matv1> We are actually undermining interest in our own ecosystem
<ubptgbot> <matv1> with Anbox
<ubptgbot> <matv1> and again: all those arguments have never been addressed and a cost/benefit analyses been presented. Thats where my pain is
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @matv1 [But there is yet another argument still:  … Why would an app developer who has an …], I dont think so. Anbox will have limitations, apps will be slower, hw acceleration, sound, camera, sensors will al have some kinda limitations. The motivation is to make the app work correctly. And I personally do not think a one-man-app dev will
<ubptgbot>  do cross platform apps anyways, its a llot of effort. I expect that someone does either UT or Android apps. ANd companies... well for companies we are far from ready to be a good app dev goal ^^
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @matv1 [and again: all those arguments have never been addressed and a cost/benefit anal …], Well then maybe you wanna do that analysis. Just saying its totally random numbers, you simply cannot analyse a market impact that you cannot measure
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Take another example: COVID tracing apps. We do not even have the BT/WiFi APIs let alone background access so that they could run smoothly, not in UT or Anbox
<ubptgbot> <bhuvaneshduvvuri> I thought UT is project explicitly for privacy and security, I'm wrong?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Convincing people to write apps for us needs so much more, its not on my radar now like: … - Secure payment for Apps … - background activity … - Comprehensive documentation … - Graphical Qt IDE … - etc etc etc
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @bhuvaneshduvvuri [I thought UT is project explicitly for privacy and security, I'm wrong?], No you are not wrong
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @Flohack [Well then maybe you wanna do that analysis. Just saying its totally random numbe …], Well sure. it would be difficult to put numbers to it, but imho there has been no serious attemp to present the case that investing in Anbox could be harmfull, just as well as turn out as something good for UT. That I think should have been someth
<ubptgbot> ing for community leadership
<ubptgbot> <bhuvaneshduvvuri> Then, why everyone trying to do the same thing that's being done in the android, it's a community project it should be as such, let's assume that there are a lot of third party apps without regulations, the shit that android has, why would someone use UT, some people still believe in community projects and that should not be dist
<ubptgbot> ribed by implementing corporate culture.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @matv1 [Well sure. it would be difficult to put numbers to it, but imho there has been n …], The community leadership comes from the community. If you feel thats a pain point then pick it up. The core team is way beyond limits (and we are not working on Anbox) to do this right now
<ubptgbot> <matv1> I am picking it up. I am talking here to the community to get ppl to see both sides
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> And here is the thing, without more users we wont get heard nowhere, but to gain more users you must tell a narrative for them so they can switch over. And that narrative must include an option for the apps they need
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> As I said, I would expect with around 1Mio users we can start getting into press and to the vendors. so lets get to 1 mio users first
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (And I am already afraid of the first 50k lol)
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> True
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> i'd be happy with a maintainable OS that runs on best-practice linux base before we hit 50k
<ubptgbot> <bhuvaneshduvvuri> @Flohack [(And I am already afraid of the first 50k lol)], You are right things are difficult to do rather than talking about
<ubptgbot> <matv1> +1
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> ANd I tell you why, Ubuntu Touch is not only the client side, but we need server side and infrastructure, and thats currently not designed for so many users. Getting there will need a lot of time. So we cannot grow so big currently even if we want to
<ubptgbot> <bhuvaneshduvvuri> @Flohack [ANd I tell you why, Ubuntu Touch is not only the client side, but we need server …], Did UT community approach any big YouTube channels for press?
<ubptgbot> <bhuvaneshduvvuri> You know what I meant
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @bhuvaneshduvvuri [Did UT community approach any big YouTube channels for press?], Nah dont think so, our press department consists of free-time volunteers, we get invited now and then to smaller shows, but you need a lot of time and resources to be seen
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Promoting Anbox will surely bring way more publicity in a big influx of a lots of new users. And we are setting those all up for big dissapointment. As Florian just said. Android apps will either work, very slow and with limited functionality and integration, or not at all
<ubptgbot> <bhuvaneshduvvuri> @Flohack [Nah dont think so, our press department consists of free-time volunteers, we get …], How to join your press department
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @matv1 [Promoting Anbox will surely bring way more publicity in a big influx of a lots o …], But we say this. it is for dumb apps like the Cisco 2FA app that you need to log in to your company VPN. Its not for gaming etc. People will understand this
<ubptgbot> <matv1> I really hope they would...
<ubptgbot> <matv1> We have a good reputation right now. Thanks in large part to yourself..
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> You cannot make the world happy. We got already enough trolls that tried to sabotage our ideas, but we can resist that. The biggest challenge is getting more good developers who like to spend a few hrs every week in keeping the train moving. And a lot more testers ^^
<ubptgbot> <bhuvaneshduvvuri> @bhuvaneshduvvuri [How to join your press department], ?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @Flohack [You cannot make the world happy. We got already enough trolls that tried to sabo …], I agree 100%
<ubptgbot> <bhuvaneshduvvuri> I don't think I'll get any answers here.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @bhuvaneshduvvuri [I don't think I'll get any answers here.], https://ubports.com/task-group-outreach
<ubptgbot> <bhuvaneshduvvuri> @matv1 [https://ubports.com/task-group-outreach], Thank you
<ubptgbot> <BigRockLonelyWolf> @matv1 [There are over 3000 ppl in this group alone. must be between 5 and 10 k users of …], Me....every day I sand e-mails to the company.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Every day from one person might be a little excessive, and give the opposite effect than what is expected. A lot of people asking would be much more effective.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> tbf, even with the current overall state of anbox itself, there are a few very small changes that can be done which will make it 10x better for people who need to use some basic apps on it today
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> is the battery drain fixed already? IIRC, that's one of the main issues
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> probably not
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i don't know what specifically causes that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also there are plenty of open source android apps that people could work on ports or rewrites of to get running on UT
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Javacookies [is the battery drain fixed already? IIRC, that's one of the main issues], Its not fixed, apps stay active even when in background it seems
<ubptgbot> <taiebot taiebot> Very interesting chat. I am also not a fan on investing too much on Anbox. I believe it will always be a subpar experience. I believe stability, security and longterm support is what the ubports project is about. I feel to go further in the project. There should be a kind of ubports home server which would synchronise contacts cal
<ubptgbot> endar photos with push notifications Etc.  Ubuntu tried it with the UbuntuOne server. I feel its the only bit I miss from the big boys. The e android project is trying to do that with a nextcloud server. I believe something like this could be a real game changer for the project.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ubports foundation isn't meant to be in the business of hosting a public web service. but yes, you can use nextcloud already today. and it's open source, so feel free to add push support to it
<ubptgbot> <taiebot taiebot> And what about the foundation sponsoring someone to do push support ?
<hallyn> seems like maybe the way to go is actually to work with say freedombox to make it as easy as possible for ppl to run their own backends
<hallyn> and make sure there is UT software (not android emulation) to work as clients
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @taiebot taiebot [And what about the foundation sponsoring someone to do push support ?], i don't think it's a priority for now, and not something that people are sponsoring the foundation to do
<ubptgbot> <anpok> Well there are public entities that are interested in sponsoring or investing in research and development.. but that requires people organizing and doing stuff..
<ubptgbot> <taiebot taiebot> Ah OK so Volla sponsor the foundation for Anbox
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @anpok [Well there are public entities that are interested in sponsoring or investing in …], well i'm all about being paid to do research and development, so huh?
<ubptgbot> <taiebot taiebot> Did not understood it like this
<ubptgbot> <anpok> Just look what the eu or french government is funding
<ubptgbot> <anpok> That requires someone finding an apropriate project or starting one..
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, i've looked at grants from US gov before, but basically impossible to get as an individual
<ubptgbot> <anpok> I am currently looking for public funded research projects.. due to one project here ending
<ubptgbot> <anpok> You would have to do it via the foundation i guess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or ricardo would have to do it on behalf of the foundation, and the foundation would pay may and/or others to work on the project
<ubptgbot> <taiebot taiebot> You should have a look at the e foundation . Cannot share links on the pinephone but they are a for non profit organization. They seem to give 1GB free of nextcloud storage
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok. it's also founded by the ex-paypal or whatever super rich guy
<ubptgbot> <taiebot taiebot> Ah really ? Do u have  a link. Seems a french guy the leader
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hosting web services like that, is something the foundation has repeatedly said it won't be doing and doesn't have the resources to do
<ubptgbot> <taiebot taiebot> Its the founder of mandrake
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, maybe i misremembered then
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but it's also still just android, and he already has connections in french gov and such to get plenty of decently large funding
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and it doesn't change the ubports foundation stance on the matter of hosting web services, anyway
<ubptgbot> <taiebot taiebot> I know but Could they host for you?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean, you can get service from them and simply use it on UT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> just like you can use nextcloud at any other hosting service if you want
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @dohbee [just like you can use nextcloud at any other hosting service if you want], I use my e.email on Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <alexmigf> Anyone knows the screen resolution of the Volla phone?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @alexmigf [Anyone knows the screen resolution of the Volla phone?], 1080x2340
<ubptgbot> <alexmigf> Great, thanks!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> from https://www.gigaset.com/hq_en/gigaset-gs290/
<ubptgbot> <alexmigf> @dohbee [from https://www.gigaset.com/hq_en/gigaset-gs290/], 👍
<ubptgbot> Jenny Watson was added by: Jenny Watson
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jenny Watson [Jenny Watson was added by: dohbee], welcome. are you using ubuntu touch on your phone too? or perhaps you are interested in developing apps for ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @taiebot taiebot [You should have a look at the e foundation . Cannot share links on the pinephone …], UBports will not engage into personal services of any kind. Various issues exist, legal, foundation-oriented, taxation, data security with GDPR, storing personal data of people as such, manpower, backup and 24/7 disaster crew etc.
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> yeah that would be a mess
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> if someone wants backup/sync services they can find a provider themselves
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> or selfhost it
<ubptgbot> Samueljo555 was added by: Samueljo555
<ubptgbot> Scorpion_1887 was added by: Scorpion_1887
<ubptgbot> Marcpsx was added by: Marcpsx
<ubptgbot> <joeth> @dohbee [also there are plenty of open source android apps that people could work on port …], Most android apps are Java or Kotlin, and they probably don't have good qt bindings
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> looks like that on RC and devel channel "whatsapp web" webapp stop working correctly. Now every time that you close the app you have to login again with the qr code. I know that something was changed in to morph but i don't know if things like this should be solved on morph side or on webapps side.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @joeth [Most android apps are Java or Kotlin, and they probably don't have good qt bindi …], yes, but that isn't really important. you can take the knowledge otherwise in the app, the design, etc… and write the same app in qml/c++ instead
<ubptgbot> <joeth> @dohbee [yes, but that isn't really important. you can take the knowledge otherwise in th …], I guess so
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and more and more apps are even written in just html+js, or dart/flutter now and such, which are becoming more cross platform options too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if i knew anything about web dev tools, there's at least one app i would have already built a click out of and submitted it to their git so they could include it as part of the automated build and release stuff
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also qml/c++ apps can pretty easily be made to work well cross platform
<ubptgbot> sonicpulse was added by: sonicpulse
<ubptgbot> <SirBouncyDaRoo> normal2half
#ubports 2020-09-01
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> Great discussion. … I believe the biggest part in implementing all this is having atleast one consumer grade, modern hardware that although runs android but also has complete like all the feature support in UT. Pinephone is ok but isn't powerful consumer grade like Snapdragon based phones are... Nexus 5 has complete support, but it
<ubptgbot> 's old and not available to purchase by people in market. … If only we can get 1 company to tie up with, and say you make and sell your android phone but help us build UT to it. Once that is done in my opinion there are few apps that are must (atleast for indian audience) they are as follows.
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> 1. Facebook (but PWA version of it is also ok) … 2. Twitter (PWA version will work too) … 3. WhatsApp (native level support is must to give user experience as in India WhatsApp has payment feature too. But if we approach with a consumer device in market they will atleast try to help out) … 4. UPI based payments apps like Paytm, pho
<ubptgbot> nepe, Bhim (these are all Indian based companies, and due to recent self reliance wave here they will easily agree to help) … 5. Doc editing and storage (easy installable Nextcloud services will be more than enough) … 6. Probably a personal assistant like Mycroft integration ( although not really a compulsory feature) … 7. Entertainment apps for mu
<ubptgbot> sic, movies etc. Here in India there is Jiomusic,movies and all its indian company so again will help
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> 8. YouTube is also available as PWA
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> What's upi?
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> Unified payments interface
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Ah, NFC payment?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> like touch/tap to pay
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> It's great payment system only in india, directly linked to one's unique national ID and bank accounts.
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> @mateosalta [Ah, NFC payment?], Not nfc. More of qr and mobile phone no. Based
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> You can scan qr codes
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> Yes
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> Also if you have a person's phone no and it is linked to his bank account, you can directly transfer money to him through your contact
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Payments_Interface
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> Checkout Google pay in india on Google... It is also UPI protocol based.... … There are several apps which use UPI in background for payment... This includes even whatsapp in India
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> WhatsApp also lets us send money to friends directly in chat if friend and us have our you ids linked with whatsapp
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> As for Device manufacturer we have LAVA mobiles which is Indian brand but is not so big here. However due to recent border clashes with China have given rise to big push for local manufacturers... So we have a chance getting their help, going directly to big players won't help as they simply won't care, however these small players
<ubptgbot> can help atleast make a respectable base... And Indian people do adopt things fast given their basic needs are satisfied.
<ubptgbot> Michael Liu was added by: Michael Liu
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> We have no conrltrol over third parties
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> [Edit] We have no control over third parties
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @mrmechanic3000 [WhatsApp also lets us send money to friends directly in chat if friend and us ha …], Sounds like you guys over there do have a very different money behaviour. ☺ But giving Whatsapp control/information about my unique ID and payment details sounds scary to me. I rather trust my coins. 🤓
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> UT is in partnership with VollaPhone. They ship with their OS but UT as alternative.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> So step by step.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> I think your basic idea is good. But it is harder to make real than you think.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> It mainly lacks the manpower for initial efforts I guess.
<ubptgbot> <DigiWizKid> @mrmechanic3000 [As for Device manufacturer we have LAVA mobiles which is Indian brand but is not …], Along with Lava, I would suggest Micromax as well. As they have developed official Cyanogen powered devices in the past, branded as YU. Those were decent hardware & people accepted those positively.
<ubptgbot> <OVSCADMIN> Does Ubuntu Touch have biometrics/facial recognition built-in?  … Maybe take a look at Howdy... … https://itsfoss.com/face-unlock-ubuntu/
<ubptgbot> <prasadkumar013> @OVSCADMIN [Does Ubuntu Touch have biometrics/facial recognition built-in?  … Maybe take a lo …], Works good. And if you don't want to see notifications everytime authentication is performed , you can update syslog.LOG_AUTH with syslog.LOG_NOTICE in /lib/security/howdy/pam.py
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @OVSCADMIN [Does Ubuntu Touch have biometrics/facial recognition built-in?  … Maybe take a lo …], No, sorry.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Photo, 712x67) https://irc.ubports.com/3k3IOm09.png Thats not doable, I stopped reading here:
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Not in 100 years we have space for such a package 😆
<ubptgbot> <GNU/Beer> @Flohack [Not in 100 years we have space for such a package 😆], who does not have space for it? :P
<ubptgbot> <Volkmar> @Flohack [Not in 100 years we have space for such a package 😆], Be careful wrt memory quotations. And as opposed to Bill Gates' 640k quote, yours can be proven now 😁
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> 600 MB is about the size of for example the entirety of libreoffice. that's a whole lot more functionality than another way of unlocking your phone imo. and even on android devices that officially support face unlocking, results and reliability (and thus security) vary a lot. things may have improved last time i checked some samsung ph
<ubptgbot> one would unlock for anyone with eyebrows, or even a picture of someones face.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] 600 MB is about the size of for example the entirety of libreoffice. that's a whole lot more functionality than another way of unlocking your phone imo. and even on android devices that officially support face unlocking, results and reliability (and thus security) vary a lot. things may have improved but last time i checked some
<ubptgbot>  samsung phone would unlock for anyone with eyebrows, or even a picture of someones face.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Its simple the fact that we have devices with small flash and therefore smaller cache partitions, if our rootfs explodes it wont be installable anymore
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Also, Android uses probably a lot more of efficient code and has also hardware onboard for this, so less waste of space, but just guessing
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> you'd have to move to some sort of minimal install with wifi and/or sd card access, with a huge post-install session to pull in the rest. but then you'd run into trouble during OTA's
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] you'd have to move to some sort of minimal install with wifi and/or sd card access, with a huge post-install session to pull in the rest. but then you'd run into trouble during the bigger OTA's
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @YougoChats [you'd have to move to some sort of minimal install with wifi and/or sd card acce …], It would get more complex and has a higher chance to fail and I dont think thats justified just for face unlock lol
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> it just adds another attack vector.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> and a support  nihgtmare
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] and a support  nightmare
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The above description sounds like an alternative tobacco that is 100% free of nicotine but works 100% as if it contained nicotine
<ubptgbot> <Michael Liu> How to connect internet in Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Michael Liu [How to connect internet in Ubuntu touch], WiFi or Network?
<ubptgbot> <Michael Liu> Wifi
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> If you dont see switch you may want to check battery settings
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> To make switch appear restart unity8 in UTTT
<ubptgbot> Renato Cav was added by: Renato Cav
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> guys for whom it is not difficult, a note on a bug, on turbo with a bluetooth headset connected, it is impossible to hear and speak with the interlocutor, there is always an extraneous "white noise"
<ubptgbot> <joeth> @mrmechanic3000 [1. Facebook (but PWA version of it is also ok) … 2. Twitter (PWA version will work …], WhatsApp probably will never come natively to UT, because they ban you from using third party clients and it is against the ToS
<ubptgbot> <joeth> unless someone manages to convince whatsapp to build an official client for ut, which is very very very unlikely at this stage
<ubptgbot> <Wioxjk> I bridge whatsaupp to my matrix-account
<ubptgbot> <Wioxjk> but it is against ToS
<ubptgbot> <joeth> imagine using whatsapp
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mrmechanic3000 [1. Facebook (but PWA version of it is also ok) … 2. Twitter (PWA version will work …], @matv1 a typical requirement set to be fulfilled by us ^^
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> anyone can try a quick test in the camera app? … does the vibration work when taking picture? … I tried on my MX4 and XPeria X and it doesn't seem to work
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Javacookies [anyone can try a quick test in the camera app? … does the vibration work when taki …], You need to allow 'other vibrations' in system settings AND restart camera app. Then it works. Tested yesterday on my E5.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Just tested Xperia, works too.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah, I just saw your MR that's exactly what I was about to submit 😂
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/oOJIIzF8.webp
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Does vibrations work for you with the instrucions above?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I'll just restart my xperia x … front camera stops working everyday 😅
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> but so far, my observation is that it only works the first time
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I just confirmed that … it only works the first time
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> and I feel like the vibration happens to late...maybe it should be triggered immediately after pressing the shutter button
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Yes, you are right. Only first time working.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Had to restart too. You mentioned that and camera app broke! 😅
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/SC2AkzeO.webp
<ubptgbot> <itsaazim> hey everybody. i am using redmi note 7.i have waited a lot but recently got Ubuntu touch port for my device. but Ubuntu Touch is not Android n Google services is missing there. … but as a Linux fan i always wanted ubuntu in my mobile device too. my question is, is there any way to use ubuntu touch in Android using virtualization technolo
<ubptgbot> gy or virtualization apps? … or can i use Android apps in ubuntu touch using virtualization or any other way?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is not. if you are porting the device you can do the work to get anbox working, but apps will be very limited and slow
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @itsaazim Hi. Not as of now realistically. Anbox should work on RN7, but it is far from being usable on any device
<ubptgbot> <itsaazim> :'( bad news for me.
<ubptgbot> <tiagopolicarpopt> hi i am try flashing my bq e.45.  … Now fastboot oem unlock … over pass 5 minutos, is normal ?
<ubptgbot> <tiagopolicarpopt> [Edit] hi i am try flashing my bq E4.5  … Now fastboot oem unlock … over pass 5 minutos, is normal ?
<ubptgbot> <tiagopolicarpopt> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/4Er7frTV.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you have android on the device currently?
<ubptgbot> <tiagopolicarpopt> Yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you should probably join https://t.me/WelcomePlus for further install help with that. you can't just flash straight from android to UT with the installer, but you need to install the OEM Ubuntu Edition image for the e4.5 first, and then flash using the UBports Installer
<ubptgbot> <tiagopolicarpopt> @dohbee [you should probably join https://t.me/WelcomePlus for further install help with …], tks
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Wioxjk [I bridge whatsaupp to my matrix-account], Don't yku have to have your own matrix server and bridge server?!
<ubptgbot> <Wioxjk> @PhoenixLandPirate [Don't yku have to have your own matrix server and bridge server?!], Yes a couple
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Yeah, thats why I never tried to set one up for my siblings, if you need a server for whats app that links to a matrix server that'd ok I can set that up, but I'm not setting up my own matrix server as well
<ubptgbot> <SomebodyGreen> @Wioxjk [Atleast it Ubuntu Touch works nicely with my Fairphone 2 :) I hope that it will …], I vote for FP3+ 😎
<ubptgbot> <Mokmeister> @bhuvaneshduvvuri [I thought UT is project explicitly for privacy and security, I'm wrong?], There are proximty tracing application initiatives that attempt to preserve privacy, see https://www.pepp-pt.org/
<ubptgbot> <Mokmeister> Great discussion there people, very interesting to get insight into the workings of the foundation and UT development planning and difficulties around priorities, which mostly seem to revolve around manpower.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> I find it very difficult to sit back and watch the discussion as is the way, I too have preferences in the way I'd like to see UT to go.  Anbox is not high on my list.  I use UT because it is something else, something different.  Its not Andriod or iOS.  Is mass adoption the goal?  I know these are big questions.  Do you continue to do w
<ubptgbot> hat you do well or do you spread the net wide as a catch all?
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> For me, and the type of user I am, I'd love to see a tight inbuilt Nextcloud integration.  But Im not sure if thats going to catch the masses.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> [Edit] For me, and the type of user I am, I'd love to see a tight inbuilt Nextcloud integration to the core of OS.  But Im not sure if thats going to catch the masses.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> But, I realise everyone wants something different.  Keep up the good work.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> [Edit] But, I realise everyone wants something different.  Keep up the good work.  Im still along for the ride.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @wayneTBT [I find it very difficult to sit back and watch the discussion as is the way, I t …], We need some limited mass adoption, to get the hardware we want. If we were only software, who cares how many users? But unholy alliance, our software wants to have hardware which tens to break and needs to be replaced. Without hardware we can
<ubptgbot> isntall to the software is useless
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Our existing devices are slowly dying, we need some for new users and for us
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, we need more people using and helping to develop it too
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Flohack [Our existing devices are slowly dying, we need some for new users and for us], I agree with the point about hardware definitely. Most devices have been android 5 until recently, and 11 out next month lmao
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ideally that would mean companies paying people to work on UT, or making significant contributions to the UBports Foundation, as well
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @dohbee [ideally that would mean companies paying people to work on UT, or making signifi …], I'd donate if I could
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @Flohack [We need some limited mass adoption, to get the hardware we want. If we were only …], Ok, so compatible hardware is an ongoing high priority, it makes sense.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneTBT [Ok, so compatible hardware is an ongoing high priority, it makes sense.], not zombie hardware more so i guess
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee [well, we need more people using and helping to develop it too], Sure, devs also want better hardware than 6 year old.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack [Sure, devs also want better hardware than 6 year old.], i just want my 4 year old phone to work
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @dohbee [ideally that would mean companies paying people to work on UT, or making signifi …], I'd love to see you folks get some good financial ethical backing.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Generally money to hire someone comes with some stipulations, which makes us more of a middleman for finding good talent than a direct hiring force, and our partners become the drivers of Ubuntu Touch.
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @UniversalSuperBox [Generally money to hire someone comes with some stipulations, which makes us mor …], Like Volla and Pine64?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> In other words, the company we're working with says "we want to hire someone to work on Anbox" and we say "okay, these people know something about Anbox" and then Anbox moves forward.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee [i just want my 4 year old phone to work], I got Nexus 6P to work now, for me its enough for the moment. But people want camera, fingerprint, NFC, wireless charging, double tap to wake etc.
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @UniversalSuperBox [In other words, the company we're working with says "we want to hire someone to …], PH ok
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Ye have been making great headway with devices recently.
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Flohack [I got Nexus 6P to work now, for me its enough for the moment. But people want ca …], God
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Hell
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack [I got Nexus 6P to work now, for me its enough for the moment. But people want ca …], qi charging should just work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> has nothing to do with UT
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @Flohack [I got Nexus 6P to work now, for me its enough for the moment. But people want ca …], hah, yes, the wants tend to get piled on quite quickly.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @UniversalSuperBox [In other words, the company we're working with says "we want to hire someone to …], Understood
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @wayneTBT [hah, yes, the wants tend to get piled on quite quickly.], *laughs in not realising camera was broken on my gsi until I tried taking a selfie in a new dress lmao*
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @amyosx [*laughs in not realising camera was broken on my gsi until I tried taking a self …], My second dress I owned as well lol
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee [has nothing to do with UT], People dont know what features need sw assistance, they just "want" smth to work. Everything is easy (according to marketing) you dont need to worry about details, thats a lifestyle
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> hehehe.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> I suppose a lot of people are coming from android and ios perhaps and those expectations are carried over from that environment.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> I know its unfair to make comparisions there.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @wayneTBT [I suppose a lot of people are coming from android and ios perhaps and those expe …], Sure, even devs. The more we can cater for them the better
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> [Edit] I suppose a lot of people are coming from android and ios perhaps those expectations are carried over from that environment.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I forgot FM Radio and VoLTE
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well it's hard to develop cool things using NFC when NFC doesn't work
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @Flohack [I forgot FM Radio and VoLTE], hehe, and it goes back to the endless list of wants.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but NFC and FM don't work on any devices, so 🤷‍♀️
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @wayneTBT [hehe, and it goes back to the endless list of wants.], Yeah its truly endless and we sometimes shift the last item to the front to appear it moving lol
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Despite my previous comments (about tight NC integration), I am very pleased with the UT experience on my Xperia X.  Sure there are some quirks but being part of this community and what has been achieved so far and actually anticipating the release of new features, far outweighs the want to even explore the alternatives (especially the l
<ubptgbot> arger ones).
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneTBT [Despite my previous comments (about tight NC integration), I am very pleased wit …], the NC integration is pretty much there btw, just a bit bumpy still
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Sure, it is there for the most part.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (yes, contacts, as everyone complains)
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> I was keeping quiet 😁
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> It would be cool if there was a generic way for apps to sync data with NC. So that we are not limited to caldav carddav
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Like, 2FA apps
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Yeah, nice.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack [It would be cool if there was a generic way for apps to sync data with NC. So th …], there is; or at least, it was in development and nearly ready in april 2017. we just need to pick up the pieces, finish it, and get it in
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'd like to introduce you to a project called Keeper which was started very late in the Ubuntu for Devices game...
<ubptgbot> <Mokmeister> @Flohack [Our existing devices are slowly dying, we need some for new users and for us], Yes, that is true. 2G and 3G probably won't be a thing in most countries by the mid 20s, so that'll kill off a lot of devices anyway.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox [I'd like to introduce you to a project called Keeper which was started very late …], Guess why I said it ^^
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox [I'd like to introduce you to a project called Keeper which was started very late …], storage-framework. keeper was for backups
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay
<ubptgbot> <Mokmeister> @Flohack [Our existing devices are slowly dying, we need some for new users and for us], The Volla phone is a nice device, quite powerful.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> storage-framework and time are basically the only thing separating us from many consumer experiences
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> storage-framework also solves the "how can my app access the SD card" thing too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> [Edit] storage-framework also solves the "how can my app access the SD card" thing
<ubptgbot> EagleCreekCentrum was added by: EagleCreekCentrum
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yep. time is separating me from many great things being completed
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Put file in storage-framework, ask for it later
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> who cares where it went lol
<ubptgbot> <Mokmeister> @dohbee [ideally that would mean companies paying people to work on UT, or making signifi …], Yes, I think without a company backing the project directly there's only so much the community can do. Companies paying people to work on UT and / or contributing to the foundation would greatly enhance the long term prospects for the project,
<ubptgbot>  IMHO.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Mokmeister [Yes, I think without a company backing the project directly there's only so much …], Yeah we are working on that. But its also great if we receive donations and can direct them where we think its good. Some bigger sponsors trust us not to fund dumb stuff
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> And if we get more of them we can mediate the work seeks worker thingie much better
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Now we need more skilled people, heck even if you offer money there is little response
<ubptgbot> <Mokmeister> cool
<ubptgbot> <Mokmeister> (to your previous two statements!)
<ubptgbot> <Mokmeister> Tech skills are high in demand, it's hard to attract the right people.
<ubptgbot> <Mokmeister> (in response to your last statement!)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Yes sure. Its not only demand, also the hybrid skillset Android/Linux is not common enough to get us a lot of applicants.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think that is specifically necessary. i could certainly learn more about anbox in the process of fixing all the other things wrong with anbox that have little to do with android itself
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee [i don't think that is specifically necessary. i could certainly learn more about …], Yeah but ppl with your flexibility are rare on the market
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> tell that to all the companies that keep rejecting my applications :P
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee [tell that to all the companies that keep rejecting my applications :P], Ha I will!
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/8qFhxRV6.webp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm already registered to vote, thanks though
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @amyosx [<reply to media>], LOL
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @dohbee [i'm already registered to vote, thanks though], Lol
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Flohack [LOL], That sticker pack is the best
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> *2nd best
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Yumi best
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/GWQW5GHt.webp
<ubptgbot> <joeth> (Sticker, 484x512) https://irc.ubports.com/GZlYUCEa.webp
<ubptgbot> <joeth> lain best
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> @joeth [lain best], astolfo best
<ubptgbot> <joeth> (Sticker, 512x506) https://irc.ubports.com/ubvxHpLJ.webp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> this is not @ubportsof btw
<ubptgbot> <joeth> @dohbee [this is not @ubportsof btw], oops sorry
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Hey, can we make it possible to pick more than one notification time for even in calendar?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Flohack [I forgot FM Radio and VoLTE], there is proof-of-concept app for FM radio on MTK
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> VoLTE is different level of difficulty though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mrcyjanek [Hey, can we make it possible to pick more than one notification time for even in …], open an issue on the calendar app i guess?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @dohbee [open an issue on the calendar app i guess?], Okay
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i guess if icalendar format allows it, then it should be technically possible for someone to do
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @mrcyjanek [Okay], Ah it's on gitlab..
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> I'll open it in the morning
<ubptgbot> CryptoGera was added by: CryptoGera
